#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-01
<chilicuil> balloons: good morning =)!, I saw the beta testing announcement, I'd like to participate with a spanish hangout, however I only have a free spot between 18:00 and 19:00 UTC, and the official one will start at 20:00 Utc, so I wonder if I should get in contact with JoseAntonio to ask for a slot at ubuntu on air, or is it ok if I do it in my personal youtube account and later put it at the wiki
<balloons> chilicuil, you can host on ubuntu-on-air.. makes sense
<balloons> we wanted to chat with you about dong a second session straight on ubuntu on air
<chilicuil> balloons: cool, then I'll ask JoseAntonio, and sry for not been available, I had a free of internet weekend =)
<balloons> no worries.. happy to hear your able to help out :-)
<balloons> nosckaj, I have the duplicate entries now in testdrive :-(
<jtaylor> hm jenkins autopkgtest dependency parser is still broken?
<jtaylor> badpkg: Test Depends field contains dependency `libc-bin (>= 2.13-1~)' with invalid characters
<jtaylor> nothing invalid in there
<balloons> hey jtaylor .. sadly the folks who can help are on easter holiday today I'd guess
<balloons> perhaps an email would work?
<jtaylor> well serves me right for not verifying bug 1073856 :(
<ubot5> bug 1073856 in autopkgtest (Debian) "Test depends cannot be multiline and are silently ignored if so" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1073856
<balloons> :-)
<jtaylor> ups actually its debian 693540
<ubot5> Debian bug 693540 in autopkgtest "autopkgtest: doesn't support versioned dependencies" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/693540
<jtaylor> the question is mangle my package or wait for a fix in autopkgtest ._.
<jtaylor> given its 4 month old probably the former
<balloons> Noskcaj, hey :-)  I have the duplicate entries now in testdrive :-(
<balloons> did you file a bug on it?
<Noskcaj> balloons, yeah, i'll find it now
<Noskcaj> bug 1162057
<ubot5> bug 1162057 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "Testdrive has two entries per iso" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1162057
<balloons> ty!.. I added me to it
<balloons> chilicuil, since your around.. I did some edits to some of the pages for tomorrow -- can you look at this one though in particular? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/QATracker
<balloons> I expanded on the "what is it" section to include remarks about builds, respins, etc, etc
<balloons> is it readable / understandable?
<chilicuil> balloons: looking at it
<chilicuil> balloons: I think it's as good as a wiki page can be, I'd add some more images though, such as a workflow, something like this, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/Charts, I'd do a couple of them tonigh (as soon as I be at home) and will edit the wiki
<balloons> hmm.. interesting
<balloons> chilicuil, I was trying to avoid overloading the page, as the walkthroughs are intended to give literal step by step info
<balloons> I would gladly appreciate input on those as well
<chilicuil> balloons: yep, I think you made it cool, it has just enough information to get started, looking at the walkthroughs the first thing I noticed is that the QATeam/Header requires some love, it has missing some icons, some charts there would be great too =)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-02
<ePierre> Hi everyone!
<balloons> ePierre, hello :-)
<ePierre> I saw a message on Google+ leading to this article: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/03/beta-testing-extraordinaire-with-ubuntu.html
<ePierre> so I wanted to check this channel as well :)
<ePierre> I would love to participate, but I'm living in Asia, so the time schedule is pretty bad for me
<ePierre> that would be between 2 AM and 6 AM :)
<balloons> ePierre, :-(
<balloons> I'm uploading some new videos now to the youtube channel that might help you out
<balloons> that and the walkthroughs.. It's later here for me.. I'm likely 12 hours difference from you :-)
<ePierre> oh, time for bed then!
<ePierre> you're Nicholas, right?
<ePierre> It's 12:17PM here
<balloons> ePierre, indeed.. lol
<balloons> ePierre, here's the video channel for you; https://www.youtube.com/qualitybecomesyou.. And here's the tutorials I mentioned; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/QATracker; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Walkthrough
<balloons> the video links on those pages are being update *soon* :-)
<ePierre> cool!
<ePierre> working till past midnight, that's devotion! ;)
<balloons> lol.. just making sure things are all set for tomorrow
<balloons> err, well today at this point :-)
<ePierre> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<ePierre> hi
<AditrianR> halo
<boboy> hello
<gruzin> Есть кто русский ?
<Darrel_> hello?
<boboy> ya chut chut znayu po russkiy
<Darrel_> anybody in?
<gruzin> это  хорошо ,  так что тут происходит
<Darrel_> i don't understand.
<boboy> ya iz uzbekistane
<Darrel_> hope what i'm doing is right?
<Jorrit_> what do you wanna do?
<Darrel_> so what's going on now?
<Azrael_> hello
<boboy> what does mean 'Azrael'?
<Darrel_> have i to watch the video as well?
<Darrel_> anybody there?
<Azrael_> War 40k
<boboy> yeah i am here
<boboy> war?
<Azrael_> warhammer
<boboy> where are you from
<Azrael_> french from russia
<boboy> :)
<Darrel_> is the video a live treaming/
<boboy> sosed!
<Darrel_> i'm from sri lanka.
<boboy> i am from uzbekistan
<boboy> !
<Azrael_> on any device can i separate working use and personnal use
<Darrel_> I don't understand how to use this chat.
<Darrel_> can somebody help?
<Azrael_> ask some question
<mido91> hello  everyone
<zex> hello to everyone
<sary> Salutations!
<SergioMeneses> hi everybody!
<balloons> hello SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> balloons, brasero testcase is almost done! :)
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> just syncing more of the isos for today
<SergioMeneses> balloons, nice!... btw I have to share the software center testcase with you
<balloons> SergioMeneses, ok.. So I need to update the ubuntu on air page again it seems
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> balloons, did you try to "sync between computers" ?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, look ok now? http://ubuntuonair.com/
<balloons> SergioMeneses, I did try it.. I ran into that unrelated bug, but it seemed to work
<SergioMeneses> balloons, jejee ok
<sojourner> I zsync'd this mornings daily , It boots and the live session runs ok but I can't get past the second pages on the installer , it hangs there , I've been having this problem for most of raring . any suggestions ?
<balloons> sojourner, when you say the second page, which page exactly/
<balloons> what's the title at the top?
<balloons> also, what's your setup? A vm, real hw, etc?
<sojourner> install , the page where you select what to d/l during install .
<sojourner> real hardware , 6 drives many partitions , giving the install its own drive .
<SergioMeneses> sojourner, there is a bug about it?
<sojourner> I forget I think I joined a bug a couple of months ago on it , Ill have to look
<SergioMeneses> sojourner, prefect
<balloons> sojourner, hmm.. so its not hanging on the partitions page
<balloons> really interesting.. if you don't have a bug filed, let's get one filed.. and if it has been filed, we can help make sure it gets looked at
<sojourner> no does not get that far .
<balloons> your setup sounds like a good test candidate with so many disks and partitions ;-)
<balloons> did previous images have issues -- quantal, precise?
<davmor2> balloons: you'll be glad to know that todays images allows secureboot again :)
<sojourner> yes I have precise and an upgraded to raring install of quantal  I had a raring daily that did work from a mnth ago but I wiped it for this install .
<balloons> davmor2, nice! do you have secure hardware yourself?
<davmor2> balloons: however there is an issue with the software-updater it seems to stick on preconfiguring packages :(
<balloons> sojourner, if you can get the date or approximate date on that it would help.. is there any indication of what the error is? If it locks the system completely, file a bug before you get to that part
<davmor2> balloons: I do Lenovo ideapad y580
<sojourner> doesn't lock up just the installer stalled I can quit it and continue the live .
<sojourner> got to leave now , doctors appointment I'll be back later .
<balloons> sojourner, ok.. let me know if you need more help
<balloons> you can add me to the bug you do fil
<balloons> nskaggs is my launchpad id..
<balloons> I want to make sure this gets looked at. thanks sojourner !
<SergioMeneses> btw balloons sojourner If I can with something more, please let me know
<gezasgezas> zdarova
<balloons> gezasgezas, hello
<balloons> SergioMeneses, ohh.. 1800 UTC is in 40 mins :-)
<balloons> gonna eat quickly to prepare
<SergioMeneses> balloons, /o\
<SergioMeneses> perfect, I'm going to eat something too
<SergioMeneses> I'll be back soon
<phillw> balloons: SergioMeneses it is 16:30 UTC :)
<balloons> phillw, ?
<balloons> bah.. indeed it is
 * balloons rants about google calendar
<phillw> http://www.timeanddate.com
<phillw> :)
<balloons> :-) the time and date applet has it correct.. I almost always just use that
<balloons> silly me thought i'd schedule it in google calendar
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<natinux> hi every body
<balloons> hello natinux
<SergioMeneses> natinux, hi
<Guest45744> hello all
<natinux> sorry hi
<natinux> who speak spanish??
<SergioMeneses> natinux, si?
<balloons> SergioMeneses hablo español natinux
<natinux> Perfecto me alegra, que alguien me pueda entender..
<SergioMeneses> natinux, perfecto
<natinux> soy un relativamente nuevo en lo que tiene que ver con ubuntu alguien me puede ayudar con unas inquietudes q tengo
<natinux> quiero cambiar el tema de ubuntu que por default es Radiance o ambiance.... por otro q me guste quien puede ayudarme???
<SergioMeneses> natinux, soporte? acude a #ubuntu-es
<SergioMeneses> la verdad yo ando algo ocupado
<natinux> en este dialogo en q puedo ayudar??? o hacer??? y disculpo si incomodo
<SergioMeneses> natinux, yo te recomiendo que busques en internet temas para ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> la verdad casi nunca cambio eso
<chilicuil> balloons: good morning ~_~/
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, noon
<balloons> chilicuil, hello :-)
<balloons> you ready?
<chilicuil> yep, setting up the vm =)
<balloons> k, let me invite you and SergioMeneses  now
<SergioMeneses> balloons, chilicuil https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities
 * SergioMeneses goes to find a chair
<balloons> going live on ubuntuonair now :-)
<davmor2> balloons: there is an apt-daemon fix for the issue I was having with software-updater that landed today so to do updates everyone will need to do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade check the apt-daemon fix is in and then software-updater should in theory work again :)
<balloons> this event will be in spanish -- can everyone see the video?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I can :D
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, \o\
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, Hey :D
<schauer97> Are they using Webcamstudio?
<balloons> schauer97, using g+ hangout
<schauer97> Yes, but the quality of the Desktop is better than mine, if I make a Hangout on air.
<schauer97> sorry for my bad english :/
<balloons> ahh.. :-) I too don't have an amazing upload speed, which is what controls the quality
<SergioMeneses> schauer97, dont worry
<schauer97> OK :)
<ofprieto> o/
<balloons> schauer97, te habla angalias  bueno
<balloons> lol.. better than my spanish
<SergioMeneses> balloons, it is not so bad
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, \o
<balloons> if anyone has any questions, SergioMeneses abd chilicuil can both help in spanish.. and after the demo maybe even show you if you need help
<SergioMeneses>  \o/
<ofprieto> jejee SergioMeneses  el on air tiene bastante ruido de fondo
<balloons> cuestiones, alguien?
<ofprieto> please mut micro ;D
<SergioMeneses> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<ofprieto> si
<ofprieto> SergioMeneses:
<ofprieto> SergioMeneses:  solo se esta compartiendo la ventana de test disk
<BartOC3> ofprieto +1
<ofprieto> si ya se ve todo SergioMeneses
<ofprieto> *el navegador
<balloons> if anyone needs help running or trying out a testcase, feel free to speak up..
<balloons> English or Español :-)
<balloons> there's also folks who can help in italiano or français if needed
<ofprieto> BartOC3:  sabes cual es el link ?
<ofprieto> cual es la opcion de este repositorio donde encuentro la parte del beta http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<BartOC3> ofprieto cual link ?
<ofprieto> daily-live?
<ofprieto> mira BartOC3  en este http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ cual es el  link para entrar a la opcion del beta2?
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Beta Testing Extraordinaire with Ubuntu Quality http://ubuntuonair.com/ 1800 UTC, 2200 UTC | Raring Final Beta Testing
<BartOC3> ofprieto > http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<CheeseBurg> ¿Es esta sesión en español solamente?
<balloons> CheeseBurg, si
<ofprieto> 02 de abril, 18:00 UTC (en español) 02 de abril, 20:00 UTC (Inglés)
<ofprieto> gracias BartOC3
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Beta Testing Extraordinaire with Ubuntu Quality http://ubuntuonair.com/ 1800 UTC, 2000 UTC | Raring Final Beta Testing
<CheeseBurg> ja ja ok. No hay manera de que google se puede traducir esta sesión completa.
<CheeseBurg> adiós
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses mande el link por aca..
<sojourner> I'm back , I tried again same result  ubiquity hung again .I used ubuntu-bug to file bug report 1163502 . I checked and my previous bug was from quantal
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Walkthrough
<balloons> sojourner, I'll go look at the bug now
<BartOC3> Gracias don SergioMeneses
<balloons> bug 1163502
<ubot5> bug 1163502 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity hung during install of april 2 daily amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163502
<ofprieto> SergioMeneses: pregunta
<ofprieto> osea puedo crear entornos de pruebas en virtualbox
<ofprieto> de varias versiones?
<ofprieto> ok pero al tomar ese perfil de hardware no me tomaria el del virtual box?
<balloons> sojourner, we need to expand the description of the bug report so the developer knows what's going on
<balloons> can you describe it the same way you described it to me? you have x disks, x partitions, and your trying to install by selecting X option, etc
<balloons> and then it locks the session, and ubiquity freezes, etc
<balloons> whatever happens :-)
<ofprieto> ok, Gracias :D
<sojourner> ok
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, andamos algo cortos de tiempo
<SergioMeneses> pero como te decia lo importante en ese caso es el manejo al disco duro
<SergioMeneses> por los discos virtuales
<SergioMeneses> pero de poder puedes ;)
<ofprieto> yo ando en la empresa :S cualquiermomento vuelo SergioMeneses jejeje
<SergioMeneses> sino puedes crear un disco de virtualbox generico y re--escribirlo
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, dale!
<ofprieto> si ees que yo tengo ahorita
<ofprieto> instalado 12.10
<ofprieto> y de todo el software que tengo ya instalado  configurado no puedo formatear y formatear o realizar actualizaciones
<ofprieto> el disco mio es de 750 eso alcanza
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, claro! por eso decia que es mejor mantener upgrades
<SergioMeneses> pero es cuestion de gustos
<ofprieto> ham yo si hago upgrades, pero aveces me ocurren fallas un tanto complicadas :S no tengo tanto nivel como para solucionarlas
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, jeje dale cualquier cosa podes preguntar aqui, eso si en Ingles :P si yo estoy desocupado te doy una mano
<ofprieto> huu ok
<balloons> sojourner, ok, I'll look at the log, see if I reproduce.. listing exactly what you did and how you did it helps to reproduce the bug
<balloons> if we can reproduce it, it makes it much easier for a developer to fix. So when filing, it's a good idea to include enough information that the developer is able to reproduce it
<sojourner> added  comment to the report  . is that enough ?  I can copy the entire /var/log to another drive and upload anything else you think might be useful .
<balloons> btw, you can update the original description -- click the yellow exclamation point
<balloons> hmm.. grabbing /var/log is always useful.. what you have attached might be enough
<sojourner> ok I'll copy it and preserve it if they need something later  i'll have it ..
<balloons> sojourner, perfect
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses hasta el mometo todo perfecto..
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, dale!
<SergioMeneses> siempre es algo complicado estos horarios jeje pero la intension cuenta :)
<balloons> sojourner, did you boot using usb or via cd/dvd?
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses si lo que vale es la intencion...
<SergioMeneses> balloons, was a real installation? real hardware?
<ofprieto> SergioMeneses:  pero no queda nada registrado ?
<sojourner> I'm here on my main sys I'll leave the daily running on my test box ( where I do my testing ) if you want me to try something else .
<ofprieto> por que si la intencion cuenta pero si se logra grabar tambien seria bueno :D
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, si! quedara el video en youtube en el canal oficial de ubuntuonair
<balloons> let's see if xnox is around
<SergioMeneses> balloons, ++
<balloons> xnox, is our resident friendly ubiquity developer ;-)
<SergioMeneses> xnox, rocks! \o/
<ofprieto> se me cayo la conexion
<balloons> sojourner, can you try something for me?
<sojourner> sure
<balloons> don't connect to a network at all when you install
<balloons> try that.. don't check the get updates box etheir (not that it would work :-) )
<sojourner> I've already tried that same thing I'll try again .
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> it made no difference then?
<sojourner> none
<balloons> ok.. one other thing to try
<balloons> are you booting up into a live session, or selecting install ubuntu at the image boot menu?
<balloons> Try both ways..
<sojourner> live session tried both usb and dvd  , I'm on the dvd now
<FernandoGiraldo> buenas tardes, alguna forma de filtrar las voces del fondo?
<balloons> ahh.. try invoking the 'install ubuntu' option straight from the boot menu
<sojourner> I've tried install from the boot menu no help , I've beeen fighting this bug for awhile .
<balloons> the error your seeing is just spawning from debconf I believe
<balloons> so break it down for me one more time.. you see the welcome screen, you click next
<balloons> you get the install screen.. all the check boxes are green.. you hit next
<balloons> do you get to the install type screen?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will try too, synced my ISO just now
<balloons> heck.. let me link you somethng that will help us debug together :)
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, saludos!
<Letozaf_> balloons, what language was selected ?
<SergioMeneses> lastimosamente no de momento :S
<SergioMeneses> pero se alcanza a escuchar perfecto
<Letozaf_> balloons, got it English
<FernandoGiraldo> SergioMeneses: ok, gracias
<balloons> sojourner, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/SlideDecks.. https://plus.google.com/photos/105922848292507689403/albums/5802133545673972321?banner=pwa
<FernandoGiraldo> SergioMeneses: saludos.
<balloons> which picture is ubiquity dying on?
<balloons> this one? https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Lui_CB7Td8M/UIVRv6wsQUI/AAAAAAAAAYU/a7Z6sZb8-LE/w482-h371-p-o-k/011.png
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-)
<sojourner> I see the select what to download screen and when I hit continue it hangs , If I have one of my drives mounted I get a partman message about it and when I tell it to unmount the drive (or not) mit
<balloons> ok so it's this screen, preparing to install ubuntu.. https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Lui_CB7Td8M/UIVRv6wsQUI/AAAAAAAAAYU/a7Z6sZb8-LE/w482-h371-p-o-k/011.png
<SergioMeneses> balloons, we're done
<Letozaf_> balloons, I got past that one I'm on the "Installation type" window
<sojourner> the one whre it shows if you are connected to the internet and has atleast 4.9 gb drive space and if you are plugged in
<sojourner> yes that one
<balloons> so the next screen is where you select your installation type.. when you hit continue it reads your disks
<balloons> so your not yet installing anything, nor messing with your disks
<sojourner> that screen never comes up .
<balloons> so that error is weird..
<balloons> right.. got it
<balloons> SergioMeneses, chilicuil thank you!
<balloons> thank you all for attending.. in an hour we'll be doing another session with similar content, but in English..
<balloons> you'll see us again on ubuntuonair
<SergioMeneses> balloons, dont worry! thanks for the invite
<Letozaf_> balloons, in UbiquityDm.txt I see a Wacom device
<Letozaf_> balloons, could it be that ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, it does not happen to us as we do not have it ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, good question. sojourner, are there any odd devices attached?
<balloons> meaning, anything beyond a mouse and keyboard?
<SergioMeneses> ok guys I have to go! see you later
<sojourner> no
<Letozaf_> balloons, thats weired : "wacom-plugin-CRITICAL"
<balloons> Letozaf_, did you finish your install?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I stopped at the installation type window
<balloons> if so, we should compare the logs of your installation to sojourner's
<balloons> i need to reboot..
<balloons> I'm going to use the same image, and compare the logs of my install
<balloons> brb
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<sojourner> I'm going to try the dvd on my main sys and see if it gets past that screen , I won't risk an install on my main sys but may learn something .
<balloons> sojourner, yes indeed..
<balloons> something about that box is causing things to go funny
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> do you have more than one swap partition?
<balloons> I was looking at your partman for a moment
<balloons> that's my guess as to where the issue lies.. with your disks/parition setup
<sojourner> yes I have 6 drives and 11 patritions , 2 ubuntu installs precise and an upgraded from qunatal , 1 open suse , 1 sabyon and 1 win 8 . like I said its a test box
<sojourner> I'll have to quit for a few minutes to try the dvd on my main sys back soon
<balloons> phillw, ping
<sojourner> tried it on my main sys , I let it go all the way to the partitioning screen before I quit so its ok on that box
<sojourner> yes I think it may be the win 8 install I'll try disconnecting that drive and re try .
<balloons> sojourner, I have a win8 install lying around I think.. I'll try it on that
<sojourner> note I was not using wubi I give every install atleast its own partition , the win 8 install is on its own seperate drive .
<balloons> sojourner, ok, booting up the win8 install now with todays image
<balloons> I have a quantal and precise box.. I could try attaching more drives to it :-)
<sojourner> this was never an issue until quantal and the win 8 install is after quantal .
<balloons> interesting :-)
<balloons> sojourner, ohh.. wait for it..
<balloons> bah, win8 install passed the screen ok :-)
<balloons> let me add that drive to the quantal + precise box and try again
<phillw> balloons: soz, having dinner...
<phillw> ~ 30 mins & I'll be back :)
 * balloons now booting a machine with lucid, quantal, precise, win7, win8 :-)
<balloons> I don't have any swap partitions however sojourner
<balloons> I'll have to make some.. I don't use them
<sojourner> I dont need them pleanty of mem I just make them to keep the installer from griping
<balloons> wow.. well that took awhile, but it didn indeed get past the screen
<sojourner> trying now without the win 8 drive I'm past that screen and to the partitioning screen I'll see if the install goes ok and report back .
<balloons> sojourner, that would be a big breakthrough
<sojourner> already had an ext4 partition  preped so installing now
<balloons> sojourner, yea.. I can't reproduce it here, even adding all those partitions
<balloons> it still works
<balloons> gonna finish an install and make sure
<sojourner> yes all I did was disconnect the win 8 drive and its going ok so far .
<sojourner> ok I finished the install and am booted into the install on my test box so it was definately the win 8 drive that it didn't like .
<balloons> excellent.. I'd add that to the report, and see what xnox comes back with
<sojourner> ok
<saqman2060> Did the live testing hangouts, in english started already @balloons
<balloons> going live in a couple mins
<balloons> :-)
<Cheeseburg> I was just going to ask that
<saqman2060> great just in time
<balloons> yep, just in time
<saqman2060> where is the link to the stream?
<balloons> ubuntuonair.com
<CheeseBurg> heyoo
<saqman2060> Where do you find "testdrive" @balloon
<Letozaf> you can just open the dash and type in testdrive and install it clicking on the search result
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Walkthrough
<saqman2060> thanks
<saqman2060> zsync is good to use
<Letozaf> saqman2060, yes it's the quicker way to download ISO's
<johngreen> hello!
<saqman2060> greetings
<Letozaf> johngreen, hello!
<saqman2060> netboot test case sounds good. Please show @balloon
<Letozaf> saqman2060, don't worry we will show it soon
<saqman2060> @letozaf, thanks
<meetingology> saqman2060: Error: "letozaf," is not a valid command.
<saqman2060> letozaf, thanks
<Letozaf> saqman2060, :)
<saqman2060> sound quality is a little harsh
<balloons> can you hear ok?
<UbuPhillup_> not so good
<balloons> is it better now?
<balloons> I can hear ok.. but there is some feedback
<Noskcaj> balloons, can i have a link?
<CheeseBurg> the screen is of google+
<balloons> Noskcaj, ubuntuonair.com
<Noskcaj> ok, ty. can i join the conversation somehow
<balloons> Noskcaj, yes of course
<CheeseBurg> Yea I can hear you but your very VERY low
<balloons> CheeseBurg, ok, let me know if there is something you don't understand
<HarryHawk> Am I  correct that Virtual box will not run on my Nexus 7?
<balloons> HarryHawk, I think that's a wise assumption :-)
 * balloons wonders if there is working virtual machine managers for arm
<bdmurray> psivaa: is raring upgrade testing being run?
<Anujit> her voice is bit on the lower side...
<ultimo> what is this all about?
<balloons> this is showing a netboot testcase installatio
<balloons> we covered a basic install using virtualbox a virtual machine
<UbuPhillup_> when balloons speak is there a »brumm«
<UbuPhillup_> but i can understand
<zak_> Does testdrive require a cpu with the virtualization feature? If not what are the minimum requiremenst to run testdrive?
<Noskcaj> so everyone knows, netboot on PPC is a bit different
<UbuPhillup_> ;)
<UbuPhillup_> okey
<Noskcaj> netboot doesn't release betas, they're on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/264/builds though for some reason
<Anujit> ok..r autosync options also there?
<johnny-ubi> lol... it's u-boon-too...
<CheeseBurg> oo-boo-too
<johnny-ubi> sure
<UbuPhillup> in German
<Anujit> kind of a stupid ques..but is the the min sys reqmnts for ubuntu on virtual box?
<UbuPhillup> what about the applications?
<UbuPhillup> are they overwritten?
<balloons> Anujit, the min requirements
<balloons> I would say a few gb's of ram, and a resonably new cpi
<balloons> UbuPhillup, yes the applications are overwritten
<UbuPhillup> balloons: okey thanks
<UbuPhillup> yes
<Anujit> Thanks
<Noskcaj> Anujit, try running netboot, lubuntu or xubuntu in a VM first, as they use less RAM
<Noskcaj> just so some of you know, in PPC you can only download off one server
<balloons> I hope that proved helpful
<balloons> thank you Carla and Noskcaj
<balloons> sorry the netboot case didn't finish :-(
<Letozaf_> yes it take quite long
<Letozaf_> sorry for that :(
<Noskcaj> sorry i didn't have the time to get an ISO, my dad hates the internet
<Letozaf_> but now there is an excuse to test it so  you see what happens
<Letozaf_> at the end
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-)
<Noskcaj> did phill go on the stream before i was on.
<balloons> Noskcaj, no he's restricted by bandwidth
<balloons> thanks everyone for watching!
<balloons> btw, I noticed our non-english testcase is showing up borked: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/41126/testcases/1316/results
<balloons> I was going to do it, and file a bug on it ;-)
<balloons> at least it is in my browser
<balloons> is it for you?
<balloons> the characters are incorrect
<Noskcaj> balloons, as i said earlier, why is netboot in the beta 2 testing area?
<Letozaf_> balloons, same for me the non-english testcase is showing up borked
<balloons> Noskcaj, I'm confused
<balloons> I'm not sure what's going on.. we'll need to ask -release
<Noskcaj> netboot shouldn't be in here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/264/builds
<balloons> most things are missing if you'll notice
<balloons> which is odd
<Noskcaj> balloons, not really, some ISOs always come before the rest
<balloons> per infinity.. indeed, they are re-spinning everything
<balloons> hopefully everything looks good.. easter set things back it seems
<balloons> I should have shown reporting a bug a bit more I think
<balloons> anyways..
<balloons> I'll file the bug for the testcase not showing up properly
<Letozaf_> balloons, netboot install is still going ... :-)
<balloons> Noskcaj, letozaf_ I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1163589
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1163589 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Non-english testcases don't render properly" [Undecided,New]
<phillw> balloons: there is possibly a similar issue in docs / manual where UTF coding is causing problems. I can go dig the details of the email if you think it may help?
<balloons> phillw, hmm.. if you want to leave it in a comment on the bug, that could help..
<balloons> I've not looked into it.. and today I won't
<balloons> I'm bushed :-)
<phillw> I'll got find the email. It may be totally unrelated, but the non-rendering bit does ring a bell :)
<phillw> balloons: bug 922251 (amongst others)
<ubot5> bug 922251 in ubuntu-ru-docs "serverguide-pdf: ubuntu font instead of serif/monospace/symbol" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922251
<phillw> ahh, no. it seems pdf based for that bug, but the email discussion is not. I'll add it to the bug.
<sojourner> after I booted into my install it wanted to "finish installing the language packs" I let it try and it stalled at " preconfiguring packages " I quit out and rebooted and installed synaptic with apt-get , started synaptic and it showed nothing broken or missing . the message it showed when I killed the language updat said I had out of date packages ?
<OmarMattlob> hi
<balloons> sojourner, hmm
<balloons> if it stalled out, it might have gotten stuck on something
<balloons> or it simply finished and didn't update
<sojourner> I've rebooted a couple of times and installed much software and no problems so far .
<balloons> right.. I wouldn't expect there to be any
<balloons> did you install in english?
<balloons> or something else?
<sojourner> I also reconnected the win 8 drive and updated my master grub ( on the precise install) and all ok
<sojourner> english yes
<balloons> if in english, you shouldn't see that prompt for language packs
<balloons> only for languages that aren't on the iso
<sojourner> I get that sometimes I don't know why .
<balloons> odd..
 * balloons wonders if there is a bug
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> did you have internet enabled?
<balloons> I *think* there might be a couple bits it wants that isn't on the cd
<sojourner> not during install but when the prompt shoed up
<balloons> might still be a bug, but could explain it
<balloons> ahh yes
<balloons> I believe the intent is those should be on the cd
<balloons> and of course, it shouldn't error out
<sojourner> it didn't error out I had to kill debconf from the system monitor .
<sojourner> It has happened on some previous installs but never has caused a problem I just figgured it was a quirk .
<balloons> right
<balloons> debconf quirk indeed
<balloons> well, I'm off for now.. interesting finds sojourner :-)
<balloons> let me know if you need my help to follow up any of them
<balloons> I want to ask xnox about the win8 drive bug you found
<sojourner> when I updated the repos I noticed most or all of the language translation repo's failed
<balloons> what on earth about it was/is preventing install
<balloons> ttyl
<sojourner> I have no Idea but I know how to fix it next time .
#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-03
<wes> a
<phillw> Noskcaj: ping
<l3elivE> When is the hangout?
<ePierre> Hi
<ePierre> I believe it was... 6 hours ago :)
<sary> !bug #1162027
<ubot5`> bug 1162027 in testdrive (Ubuntu) ""global name 'gobject' is not defined" error on TestDrive just installed on fresh Raring" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1162027
<pitti> Good morning
<ePierre> Hi!
<balloons> guten nacht :-)
<ePierre> Bonne nuit :)
<ePierre> 晚安 (if UTF8 works fine...)
<balloons> :-) indeed!
 * balloons waves to ePierre 
<jibel> good morning
<ePierre> hey
<dholbach> good morning
<pitti> jibel: thanks for the first three armhf autopkgtests!
<jibel> pitti, you're welcome.
<jibel> pitti, I prepared the 3 other nodes and enabled it for all the packages
<pitti> jibel: is there some chance that we can get the usual logs from those?
<pitti> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/AutoPkgTest/job/raring-adt-apport-armhf/4/
<pitti> upower and g-i succeed
<jibel> pitti, logs are here https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/AutoPkgTest/job/raring-adt-apport-armhf/4/ARCH=armhf,label=1ss-panda01/
<jibel> under the badly named configuration 'default'. that's what jenkins set when there is only one value
<pitti> ooh, I see
<dholbach> salut pitti
<pitti> jibel: ugh, that's full of failures; that's going to be fun
<pitti> hallo dholbach, wie gehts?
<pitti> jibel: thanks, I'll debug that on the nexus
<jibel> pitti, there will be some limitations due to lxc, for example access to devices in /dev
<dholbach> pitti, sehr gut - wie geht's Dir? :)
<pitti> dholbach: prima, danke! es war ein schoenes langes Osterwochenende in Dresden
<dholbach> hier auch :)
<pitti> jibel: there are some obvious ones, like "archive.u.c." not having armhf or different kernel package names, but no off-hand idea about the missing core dumps
<psivaa> bdmurray: yes, the server and desktop upgrade tests run every day for standard packages
<xnox> Can somebody tell me the magic of dl-ubuntu-test-iso?
<xnox> I'd like to use to download e.g. nexus7 images but I'm failing to specify the "right" command line args.
<xnox> is there a way to list all possible & working combos of arch/flavour/release/variant?
<jibel> xnox, I think nexus images are not supported by the tool
<jibel> AFAIR the list of supported arch/flavour/release/variant is hardcoded
<xnox> jibel: yet "dl-ubuntu-test-iso --only ubuntu --arch armhf+nexus7" started the .img.gz download for me =)
<jibel> xnox, right, someone added armhf+nexus7
<xnox> jibel: apart from it did not download the "bootimg" portion =(
<jibel> xnox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673606/ should work, I'll propose an MP
<bdmurray> psivaa: where are they?  I could not find them in jenkins
<xnox> jibel: nice =) thanks.
<psivaa> bdmurray: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/Smoke%20Testing/job/raring-upgrade-quantal-server/ is one of them
<psivaa> bdmurray: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/Smoke%20Testing/job/raring-upgrade-quantal-desktop/ is another
<psivaa> bdmurray: plars  was working on to get get the universe and main packages as well, but in progress i suppose
<bdmurray> psivaa: okay, thanks I found what I was looking for
<psivaa> bdmurray: yw
<plars> psivaa: yes, it needs a lot of hand holding to get it working right and it takes up to 30 hours to find out if it's going to work. I don't have time to do this right now, but after raring release I'd like to revisit it for p->s upgrade testing
<plars> for universe that is
<psivaa> plars: ok, thanks
<smartboyhw> Hiyas phille
<smartboyhw> phillw
<phillw> hiyas smartboyhw
<psivaa> bdmurray: btw, i have duped bug 1163266 to bug 1161943. please let me know if you want me to revert. the older bug also contains the indicator-session segfault logs
<ubot5> bug 1161943 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1163266 oem-config hangs when removing ubquity" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161943
<ubot5> bug 1161943 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem-config hangs when removing ubquity" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161943
 * xnox didn't have much luck fixing it though =(
<psivaa> but it 'appears' fixed in 20130402.1 though. the hanging part that is
<psivaa> xnox: it was possible to complete oem installations with the latest images
<xnox> psivaa: do we archive manifests, such that we can "diff" them?
<xnox> psivaa: yes, we do, let me check what has changed.
<shadeslayer> stgraber: what's the option to pass to lxc-create so that any modifications I do once the container is built are non persistent?
<smartboyhw> phillw: Since when is amjjawad making QA announcements of Lubuntu for ya?
<phillw> smartboyhw: since my server has been having a major issue!
<smartboyhw> uh oh what issue?
<smartboyhw> phillw and balloons BTW extremely sorry for missing the events yesterday, not my timezome
<smartboyhw> *timezone
<phillw> smartboyhw: http://bugs.centos.org/view.php?id=6363
<phillw> I'm just pulling in the lubuntu alternate amd64 to test locally.
<smartboyhw> Uh oh
<smartboyhw> phillw: Get on your ppc testers:-P
<smartboyhw> balloons: plz deop
<phillw> smartboyhw: they're waiting for the ppc desktop to land... Lars has already nagged me!
<smartboyhw> Good that we (Ubuntu Studio) doesn't have such thing.
<smartboyhw> phillw: And BTW I strongly recommend you guys to have an LTS for 14.04
<smartboyhw> And I think you guys should use a better reason of why 12.04 isn't LTS (compared to manpower issues)
<phillw> smartboyhw: there is no better reason NOT to have an LTS than a manpower issue. It would simply not be possible at present. The debate for an LTS for 14.04 has already started, with the guy who puts together lxle looking to learn about backporting and thus joining :)
<smartboyhw> phillw: No a better reason is that according to the guideline for flavour approval says that you need to do two normal releases before having an LTS. Henceforth it wasn't just manpower, the TB won't approve it at all for 12.04
<smartboyhw> lol
<phillw> smartboyhw: you forget the history of how to adopt a new flavour... there wasn't a procedure before lubuntu arrived, writing it delayed our adoption by a cycle :D
<smartboyhw> .......
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> phillw: Come on I joined Ubuntu after 12.04 LTS was released
<phillw> xnox: sorry to ping you, but does BenC have a PPC server on which he can test that particular ISO? none of our QA team have access to such kit as the tests for PPC server want and we can only run a minimal set of tasks.
<smartboyhw> How can I remember when I don't know!
<phillw> smartboyhw: lol
<smartboyhw> phillw: ;P
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Raring Final Beta Testing
<smartboyhw> balloons thx for deop-ing
<balloons> smartboyhw, :-) sorry.. I must have left it on
<balloons> smartboyhw, if we have another testing event like that, we could try do do one in your timezone timing.. we had one scheduled, but no one expressed interest for keeping it, so I didn't have it. Since then, seems like there is some interest.. if we do it again, I would include it
<balloons> so you could take part :-)
<balloons> like 800 UTC?
<smartboyhw> 1400 UTC
<balloons> 1400 UTC would be your preferred time?
<smartboyhw> Yep
<balloons> interesting...
<smartboyhw> I am never sure on date though
<balloons> lol
<balloons> so that's like 2200 local time for you?
<smartboyhw> balloons: That fits the about-to-sleep Asians, Europeans eating lunch and woken Americans
<smartboyhw> balloons yes
<balloons> i suppose your right.. it's 0700 even on the west coast by then
<smartboyhw> That's my perfect time
<balloons> I assumed that would be too late for you :-) ok, well, we'll try
<smartboyhw> balloons no 2200 Hong Kong time is best
<smartboyhw> The problem is I don't have a webcam
<smartboyhw> And my parents probably allow me to go on events like these
<smartboyhw>  And I don't want to scare everyone with my pimply face
<balloons> smartboyhw, lol.. you don't have to do video
<smartboyhw> * don't allow
<balloons> you could just hangout on IRC.. or do a demo and just share your desktop and voice..
<smartboyhw> balloons I like IRC
<balloons> but again.. IRC is also good:-)
<smartboyhw> balloons maybe a demo will be good
<smartboyhw> balloons fire up your machines, I heard that the images are undertested.
<smartboyhw> lol
<balloons> lol.. we were all ready yesterday!
<smartboyhw> balloons well I just heard it in #ubuntu-release surprise!
<smartboyhw> And more suprisingly Noskcaj is running for Xubuntu Project Lead!
<smartboyhw> (infinity) cjwatson: We seem pretty woefully undertested at the moment, except for core.
<balloons> ohh project lead?
<balloons> good for him :) is someone stepping down  or ?
<smartboyhw> balloons I think he will get under 10 votes
<smartboyhw> balloons regular procedure
<balloons> ahh.. just normal election time
<smartboyhw> balloons the problem is
<smartboyhw> 1. People don't trust 14-year-olds like Noskcaj (or me) to lead
<smartboyhw> 2. He isn't a Ubuntu Member nor in the Xubuntu Team LP group
<smartboyhw> 3. He is still new in testing compared to me and the previous generatios of testers
<balloons> ahh.. well, if he wants to pursue getting more involved, he should.. and there are likely places he can help out.. "leader" or not
<smartboyhw> I won't vote for him either.
<balloons> your title or lack of title never stopped you.. shouldn't stop him etheir
<smartboyhw> balloons I am not lack of titles lol
<smartboyhw> balloons ah BTW meet our new Ubuntu Studio Project Lead zequence (Kaj Ailomaa)
<balloons> I've seen mails from him :-)
<balloons> looks like you had quite an april fools day
<smartboyhw> balloons what happened to the QA people interview idea?
<smartboyhw> balloons yeah, first played by ogra_ then this
<smartboyhw> I am away at Hangzhou on April Fools Day
<balloons> right now is busy time for such things :-) after release we have more freedom
<smartboyhw> And I was clearly beaten by these things
<balloons> that's quite a trip away
<balloons> no wonder you flew :-)
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> balloons wondering: How many tabs do you get in your Administration page of the ISO QA Tracker? lol
<balloons> not as many as the release team :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons exact number!
<balloons> 8?
<smartboyhw> balloons: including summary tav
<smartboyhw> ?
<balloons> are you curious if you have more?
<balloons> my guess is yes
<smartboyhw> balloons I have 6
<smartboyhw> Eh lol
<plars> jamespage: I'm trying to run the iscsi tests and the unauth mode seems to work for me but not auth on current raring image. It seems to hang after bootsplash on the boot
<plars> jamespage: hmm, actually it seems like maybe it's hanging at random places and not just on that one. I'm trying to boot the i386 one with unauth and it's stopped after starting configure network device used by iSCSI root
<phillw> balloons: I only have 3... summary, TestCases & TestSuites .... Should I have more?
<balloons> phillw, no
<balloons> flavors leads also get a tab to manage releases
<phillw> balloons: okies :)
<balloons> and the release team gets to manage much more than that ofc
<phillw> balloons: you mean this? https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-product-managers
<balloons> I don't control access :-)
<phillw> 'boss' made it official a while back, so there was no doubt of my having 'GO / NO GO' for release questions :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hey
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am having the same problem I had yesterday with the Panda board
<balloons> with the updated iso?
<Letozaf_> balloons, black screen after reboot, cursor blinking on the top left
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, the problem is I cannot do anything so I have no logs
<Letozaf_> balloons, for reporting a bug
<balloons> right.. hnn
<balloons> so you can't even get to a grub menu?
<Letozaf_> balloons, it boots, you initially see the ubuntu logo and then all goes black
<Letozaf_> balloons, my impression is that its only a display problem but cannot give any info on it
<Letozaf_> balloons, when I switched the Panda board off and then on again I saw that it checked the volume as it was inappropriately tured off and then it went black again
<balloons> Letozaf_, so try booting into recovery mode
<balloons> don't start x
<balloons> you should be able to grab logs that way
<Letozaf_> balloons, right, let me try
<fanysCZ> hello, will be Mesa 9.1 in Ubuntu Raring or will it be postponed to 13.10?
<jono__> if you watchig Q+A videocast, please join #ubuntu-on-air
<balloons> jono__, let me fix that.. ohh.. seems like you've done it
<balloons> Letozaf_, any luck?
<Letozaf_> balloons, no :( let me send you a link to a picture, just a second
<Letozaf_> balloons, probably it's not only a display problem, it looks like but it is not : https://plus.google.com/photos/110772571847074999454/albums/5862702578676887281?authkey=CN3c8Z-G8PTOdA
<balloons> what's the last line mean in english? :-0
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D   press C to cancel currently running disk checks
<balloons> ahh so the first part says something about disk controller error?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I tried to press shift or escape just after switching on
<Letozaf_> balloons, but it does not boot into recovery mode :(
<balloons> we might need to poke the #ubuntu-arm guys
<balloons> i wonder if there's another issue with the graphics driver and the new kernel / xstack
<Letozaf_> balloons, no it says that  checking hard drive errors and that it can take some time to do it
<Letozaf_> balloons, that "CPU interrupts balancing daemon" already occurred in previous test I had reported a bug
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me find it
<balloons> well.. is it a dsik issue?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think the message is there because I switched off the panda board
<Letozaf_> balloons, just pulling  the power cord out
<Letozaf_> balloons, so after reboot it does a disk check
<Letozaf_> balloons, I did not turn it off normally as I could not
<balloons> ohh right right
<balloons> ;)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think the last two lines are just saying that the panda board was shut down in  a "bad way" and that the file system is being checked for errors
<Letozaf_> balloons, the panda board now is stuck cannot do anything its like freezed
<Letozaf_> balloons, with what you see in the photo
<Letozaf_> balloons, I had reported bug number 1099123
<Letozaf_> bug 1099123
<ubot5> bug 1099123 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ARM install stalls on keyboard detection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1099123
<Letozaf_> balloons, wait its the wrong bug :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, here is the right one bug 1161981
<ubot5> bug 1161981 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu) "Boot stalls after Ubuntu Raring desktop ARM (Panda board) install" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161981
<Letozaf_> balloons, if you look at the attached screen-shot it has the same CPU interrupts balancing daemon message
<balloons> Letozaf_, k
<balloons> indeed
<balloons> it's marked as incomplete, waiting for logs
<balloons> umm
<balloons> did you install to the sd card or to the usb drive?
<balloons> etheir way, I'm guessing you could mount that on your main machine and get the logs that way :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I installed to a USB drive it's a new one
<balloons> hehe
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes !
<balloons> make sense?
<Letozaf_> balloons, of course
 * balloons notes we weren't thinking!
<Letozaf_> balloons, :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will do it now :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks. I'm attaching the logs to the bug :P
<balloons> tyay!
<phillw> Noskcaj: are you about?
<Noskcaj> phillw, yeah, for the next 5 minutes
<phillw> Noskcaj: have a look at bug 1092349 Brian wants to know if it is still an issue.
<ubot5> bug 1092349 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "encrypt /home in raring fails on reboot" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1092349
<phillw> Noskcaj: see http://pastebin.com/XGUt69M0
<Noskcaj> i'll have a look at the bug when i'm home from school. i was never able to confirm it though
<phillw> I'll mark it as invalid, I've not come across it myself.
<xnox> phillw: did you do (a) home folder encryption - a tick box during user-setup or (b) full disk-encryption a tickbox on the partitioning page ?
<phillw> xnox: I do the encrypt your home folder during set up.
<xnox> phillw: which set up.
<phillw> lubuntu amd64 alt
<phillw> I did not see comment #5 asking me for my passphrase, just telling me to note it down.
<phillw> I'm just finishing the i386 'encrypted home' install now, anything you want to look out for?
<SergioMeneses> hi all!
<balloons> hi SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> balloons, hey! I'm answering emails :S RU-loco and another things
<SergioMeneses> btw I saw the qa-post on G+ https://plus.google.com/u/0/108452779163647535106/posts/JWPS2ryB5rJ
<SergioMeneses> nice
<balloons> :-)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-04
<pitti> Good moring
<jibel> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<Noskcaj> can someone test the xubuntu raring beta 2 iso's, they release tomorrow and need testing
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, phillw balloons or whoever: Is that "double entry" bug in Testdrive fixed?
<smartboyhw> Seems not:(
<shadeslayer> anyone have an idea how to create an lxc container so that it's non persistent?
<shadeslayer> I mean, any chances are lost once you shut it down
<shadeslayer> stgraber: ^
<pitti> schroot does that quite nicely; I'm also interested in whether lxc can work on top of schroot, so that I can either just simply schroot into those, or "boot" them with lxc (provided that they have upstart etc. installed)
<pitti> stgraber: ^ can you please ping me on your answer, too?
<pitti> jibel: speaking of which, we recently discussed moving from kvm to lxc for adt-run, right?
<pitti> jibel: adt-virt-schroot at least works really well, I just tried "adt-run --built-tree=. --no-built-binaries --- adt-virt-schroot sid" in the pygobject source
<pitti> jibel: and /usr/bin/adt-virt-schroot seems moderately comprehensible, unlike adt-run itself :)
<jibel> pitti, right, for platforms that do not support kvm. This is what we use for autopkgtest on armhf
<jibel> pitti, the current implementation is temporary because I wanted something ready quickly without finding more bugs in autopkgtest. But the plan is to add an lxc driver to adt
<jibel> shadeslayer, lxc-start-ephemeral starts an ephemeral copy of an existing container that is destroyed on shutdown
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> thanks!
<jibel> pitti, you can use schroot I think, I did something very similar to test ubuntu-core images. Basically the process was to unpack the tarball, create a configuration file, update network configuration and start the container.
<jibel> pitti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-iso-testing-dev/+junk/ubuntu-core/view/head:/bin/core_test
<stgraber> shadeslayer, pitti: lxc-start-ephemeral -o <orig container>
<stgraber> oh, I see jibel replied already ;)
<shadeslayer> yeah :)
<pitti> stgraber: I think that uses its own overlay system, or can it use schroot?
<pitti> jibel: ah, thanks for the link!
<pitti> stgraber: nevermind
<smartboyhw> phillw, ping
<phillw> smartboyhw: I've got to go.. soz.
<smartboyhw> phillw, er. later then
<balloons> dholbach, sorry you couldn't make the new time :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, hiyas!
<smartboyhw> balloons, doing any Beta 2 testing?:P
<balloons> pitti, jibel dholbach .. bah.. I did the same thing as jibel. I put the new meeting time overlapping something else :-(
<balloons> If I move to 1300 UTC tomorrow does that allow everyone to make it?
<balloons> smartboyhw, hello
<balloons> smartboyhw, I see studio is all ready :-)
<pitti> balloons: WFM
<smartboyhw> balloons, except upgrades. zequence and I are working on these NOW
<jibel> balloons, it's 1500 in our timezone, it's fine with me.
<balloons> lol.. ok.. we'll get this right :-) you should have the new time now
<smartboyhw> Hi testers, anybody want to help out jbicha and his Ubuntu GNOME teammates for some Beta 2 testing?
<jbicha> hi, Ubuntu GNOME has one more testcase (I believe) that needs to be done http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/264/builds/41180/testcases/1303/results
<jbicha> I ran into bug 1164633 when I tried doing the i386 version so please test for that too
<ubot5`> bug 1164633 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "live image created by Startup Disk Creator fails to boot a second time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164633
<balloons> jbicha, hmm
<balloons> I wonder if the raring version of startup disk creator has the same issue or not
<SergioMeneses> jbicha, balloons \o
<balloons> you should file that against startup disk creator btw
<balloons> poor xnox...
 * SergioMeneses is updating to 13.04
<balloons> SergioMeneses, hello!
<balloons> SergioMeneses, ohh an upgrdae test?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, my laptop
<SergioMeneses> I am still working on brasero... Audio project has a lot of options :S
<balloons> hehe..
<balloons> I can't remember the last audio cd I made actually :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> that's true!
<jbicha> balloons: when I try with the raring usb-creator, I get a "Checksums do not match. Retry?" error; maybe this USB stick has issues?
<balloons> when do you get that error?
<balloons> when you md5?
<jbicha> it's at the 46% point
<jbicha> I'm thinking maybe this free usb stick that Intel gave me isn't very useful but it's the only one I have today
<phillw> jibel: IIRC, usb-creator in raring is broken.
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello..
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello!
<balloons> so ogra tells me indeed pandaboard is broken for x :-)
<balloons> won't be fixed anytime soon sadly he made it sound like
<balloons> maybe for final
<Letozaf_> balloons, :(
<balloons> yea..
<Letozaf_> balloons, well this means we won't nead testing on Panda boards anymore ?
<balloons> for the moment.. no
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok, doesn't matter we have lots of other tests to carry out :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, as soon as you will need these tests again, let me know
<balloons> indeed
<balloons> plenty of other stuff to do :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<SergioMeneses> balloons, available?
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, \o\
<balloons> SergioMeneses, sup?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, here is the brasero testcase https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-manual-tests/brasero-tests
<SergioMeneses> maybe you have a comment or advice
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, you can check it as well :D
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, hey
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, ok I will
<balloons> excellent I'll look
<balloons> SergioMeneses, wow, there is a lot of options for audio
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I was crazy about that
<SergioMeneses> I told you
<SergioMeneses> btw, I think I added add all the features
<SergioMeneses> -add
<balloons> I believe it!
<balloons> This looks good
<balloons> I don't have time to run through it right now
<balloons> but reading it over it looks very nice
<SergioMeneses> balloons, dont worry
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, balloons if you guys want I can do it, not sure I will finish tonight though :D it's quite long :D
<balloons> I usually try and go through the testcase quickly before merging.. but not always, especially if i know we're planning to use it for a cadence week or something.. I'l merge and just go through it as part of the week :-)
<balloons> I trust Sergio has verified the case ofc :-p
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok :D
<SergioMeneses> balloons, sure!... but I always ask for a second view
<balloons> indeed ofc
<SergioMeneses> sometimes my editors change some words or something jejeje
<balloons> yea.. I almost always do some minor tweaks to wording :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, Letozaf_ https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-manual-tests/brasero-tests/+merge/157216
<SergioMeneses> you can add comments here
<SergioMeneses> balloons, check it now! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1157481
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1157481 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Test Needed: brasero" [Medium,In progress]
<SergioMeneses> I did a small change about indentation
<balloons> SergioMeneses, I always spellcheck and run the format checker chilicuil wrote :-)
<balloons> it's helpfu;l
<SergioMeneses> balloons, but it only works with VIM?
<SergioMeneses> right
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, balloons ok I will give it a run though, maybe I will start tonight and finish tomorrow ok ?
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, perfect
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<balloons> SergioMeneses, no you can run it as a bash file
<balloons> you need to install tidy
<balloons> it will tell you
<SergioMeneses> nice then
<balloons> you might need to install vim too.. but, you simply run it and pass the file as an argument
<balloons> you don't have to see or do anything with vim :-)
<balloons> I edit everything in geany
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<balloons> I don't type well enough to use vim.. hahaha
<SergioMeneses> geany rocks! I used in university
<SergioMeneses> o0
<balloons> yes definitely
<balloons> geany <3
<Letozaf_> balloons, SergioMeneses vim isn't that bad :D
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, I think I have to learn to use it xD
<SergioMeneses> some day
<balloons> Letozaf_, you use vim?
<balloons> I always thought you loved emacs...
 * balloons balloons floats away
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes, but I'm not an expert, just basic use to edit files on servers
<balloons> ahh.. yes, command line I do use it
<balloons> sometimes I'm bad tho and use nano and sed rather than just using vim
<Letozaf_> balloons, I know nothing about emacs, only vim for me :D
<SergioMeneses> but nano does the same jejeje
<Letozaf_> balloons, no I use only vim I prefer it
<balloons> yes I was making the classic emacs vs vim joke..
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes go it lol
<balloons> anyways, Letozaf_ I messed with using qml and autopilot
<Letozaf_> balloons, wow guess you had fun :D
<balloons> yes, it wasn't bad.. you can't introspect the applications
<balloons> but since it's qml all the objects are defined.. you just look at the qml file
<balloons> so in some ways it's easier.. anyways, it does work as thomi mentioned
<SergioMeneses> balloons, Letozaf_ are you working on testing ubuntu-touch?
<Letozaf_> balloons, sounds fun even if I understand you had to do it in a different was as thomi told you to
<Letozaf_> sorry not was but way
<thomi> hmm?
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, no on autopilot automated testing
<Letozaf_> thomi, :D
<SergioMeneses> I see
<SergioMeneses> thomi, \o
<thomi> o/
<balloons> SergioMeneses, not exactly.. I had just asked if it was supported..at the moment, the focus is on manual testing and finishing up putting out raring ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :( no autopilot fun :'(
<balloons> but yes it's something we might want to help with.. the core apps authors seem to be adopting it themselves
<balloons> Letozaf_, there's always time for fun!
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I'm just joking :D
<balloons> :-p
<SergioMeneses> balloons, ok ok
<SergioMeneses> this update will take me all day... /o\
<Noskcaj> can someone run the netboot, ppc and xubuntu beta 2 images, they need to be run
<phillw> SergioMeneses once the brassero test case is posted up, I'll ask the L-QA people to have a look at it. Don't worry, perfectionists they may appear at times, but friendly people they also are :)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, ok! :)
<phillw> hi jbicha I have moved my mirror of U-G entry from 'daily' to beta-1 so that the zsync programme uses it. Once the beta-2 is mirrored up, I will delete that entry.
<jbicha> phillw: thanks, did you want to mention that on the ubuntu-gnome list too?
<phillw> jbicha: done
 * SergioMeneses is using ubuntu 13.04 :)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-05
<Noskcaj> bug 1164343
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1164343 could not be found
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<smartboyhw> hello dholbach
<dholbach> hi smartboyhw
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> bonjour pitti
<pitti> bonjour jibel, ça va ?
<jibel> pitti, très bien et toi? apart from your adventure with your landline phone ;)
<pitti> jibel: un petite fatigue, mais je vais bien
<pitti> I'm glad that the psql stuff went well, so back to writing network test cases :)
<smartboyhw> Hmm 7:15 GMT now. Hopefully we will get Beta 2 in 3 hours:)
<smartboyhw> balloons, pong back me whenever you are available.
<pitti> jibel: uh, lots of armhf autopkgtest failures
<pitti> jibel: but it's great to have them running now, merci beaucoup!
<jibel> pitti, de rien :) I quickly walked through the failures and was wondering if some (most?) of them are due to container limitations, like restrictions on /dev
<pitti> yeah, I figure things like gvfs or udisks won't have much chance there
<balloons> smartboyhw, allo
<smartboyhw> balloons, hello.
<smartboyhw> We are discussing for the possibility of maintaining Testdrive ourselves
<balloons> who is "we"?
<smartboyhw> balloons, me + Noskcaj
<smartboyhw> ourselves = QA Team
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, :)
<balloons> ok, well.. you should start by trying to fix some bugs :-)
<balloons> things that are important to you
<smartboyhw> balloons, well you should try first:P
<smartboyhw> balloons, after you try I try
<balloons> lol
<smartboyhw> balloons, yep. You try first
<smartboyhw> See how difficult it is for you:P
<smartboyhw> balloons, fix the 2-row bug
<pitti> balloons: oh, we have a meeting now, don't we?
<balloons> pitti, :-)
<balloons> join us
<balloons> if you wish
<smartboyhw> phillw, run your script! It is released!
<smartboyhw> balloons, if you may remove that "Raring final Beta Testing" please:P
<balloons> :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, and don't forget to DEPO
<smartboyhw> s/DEPO/DEOP/
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam
<phillw> smartboyhw: it's not 'my' script, such matters are looked after by someone far more intelligent than myself :P
<smartboyhw> phillw, .....
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> Anyways phillw it is released and we are all happy:)
<smartboyhw> Tell your testers:)
<balloons> xnox, I hear you have some ubiquity automated tests I didn' t know about.. I'm curious to learn :-)
<pitti> jibel: did you happen to use run-adt-test/prepare-testbed with a proxy somewhere?
<pitti> jibel: I wonder how much effort it would be to make prepare-testbed create an /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy file, so that it can be used with apt-cacher-ng
<jibel> pitti, yes, in the lab.
<jibel> pitti, not too much effort, could you file a bug against auto-package-testing and assign it to me so I don't forget?
<pitti> jibel: will do; not a biggie
<jibel> thanks
<pitti> jibel: it already exists, I made an additional comment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/auto-package-testing/+bug/1042217
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1042217 in Auto Package Testing "Configure proxy in testbed" [Medium,Triaged]
<jibel> pitti, and I reported it :)
<cprofitt> hello... I have a strange 'bug' that I am not sure how to report
<cprofitt> I need to do more testing after work today, but advice would be appreciated
<cprofitt> it is a Lenovo T500... and the Ethernet does not work on battery
<cprofitt> this is under 13.04... under 12.10 it does not have this issue
<balloons> cprofitt, ohh.. under battery only?
<cprofitt> yep
<balloons> powersaving of some sort?
<cprofitt> could be, but it is nothing I have setup
<cprofitt> and does not appear to be bios related from what I can tell
<cprofitt> 12.10 works on battery, but 13.04 does not
<cprofitt> I am on power 99% of the time so had not noticed it until last night when I worked on a customers issue
<balloons> you might need to mess about with different kernels to see if that's where the regression lies
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> any specific commands to run to gather the necessary information
<cprofitt> ifconfig still shows the ethernet as being there, but it does not work
<balloons> cprofitt, well yea, some debugging as to what's going on might help
<balloons> for instance, plugged in, connect to ethernet
<balloons> then unplug.. do you lose connection?
<cprofitt> No, I do not lose connection if it was plugged in and I remove power
<balloons> what appears in the syslog
<cprofitt> only if I start the laptop up w/o power
<balloons> ahh ok.. so if you boot without power, and then add in power can you connect?
<balloons> I would be interested in your logs no matter what.. they should reveal somethng about what's going on
<balloons> fingers crossed, haha
<cprofitt> yes
<cprofitt> yes, if I add power the Ehternet starts to work
<cprofitt> which logs should I collect?
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<cprofitt> ah... syslog
<cprofitt> ok...
<balloons> see the filing a bug report part
<balloons> also, try the boot options :-)
<cprofitt> thanks
<balloons> yw
<jibel> pitti, apt proxy support in r165. set APTPROXY in ~/.adtrc to your local proxy address.
<pitti> jibel: wow, thanks!
<pitti> ah, or in ~/.adtrc, perfect
<pitti> jibel: that's the IP as seen from the client, I guess
<pitti> jibel: i. e. not 127.0.0.1, but 10.0.2.2
<jibel> pitti, right, IP from the client (10.0.2.2, 192.168.1.4:3128 on my home net) or hostname if it's resolvable on your network
<jibel> + port of course
<pitti> oh wow, that actually works
<pitti> $ host donald
<pitti> donald has address 192.168.2.100
<pitti> donald has IPv6 address fe80::224:d7ff:fe20:b470
<pitti> ah, I guess it asks the hosts' dnsmasq
<pitti> yay for a local DNS server
<pitti> but I guess 10.0.2.2 should always work
<jtaylor> can one get the install log from this: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/AutoPkgTest/job/raring-adt-python-scipy-armhf/ARCH=armhf,label=adt&&arm/5/artifact/results/summary.log
<jtaylor> the log only shows package failed to install, but no further messages
<jtaylor> oh wait, I know why it failed
<jtaylor> I guess we'll have to live with that failure, as autopkgtest does not support versions it certainly won't support arch qualifications
<balloons> hmm
<jtaylor> I guess it would make sense for autopkgtest to skip tests a dependency excludes an arch
<jtaylor> alterntive would be add a arch field to dep8 test syntax
<jtaylor> which is probably overkill
<jtaylor> I'll file a bug
<jtaylor> bug 1165128
<ubot5> bug 1165128 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "skip tests where a dependency limits architecture" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1165128
<SergioMeneses> hi guys! maybe this will be interesting http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2013/04/05/about-ubuntu-13-04-cdsdvds/
<balloons> SergioMeneses, LTS's are really becoming focused more and more
<SergioMeneses> balloons, sure!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, and I am agree about it
<SergioMeneses> do you?
<balloons> yes, very much
 * SergioMeneses hugs balloons 
<balloons> my post about rolling release is my viewpoints on it
<balloons> in short, I'd like to base everything about "stable" being LTS's with timely updates delivered
<balloons> then just a rolling development release.. I'll always be on dev, so in some ways I'm already rolling.. but it would be easier to just avoid the need for the interim releases as much
<balloons> at any rate.. interesting to see more and more focus
<balloons> and man.. I can't wait for 14.04!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, 14.04? really? jejeje I think you have time enough to play with soemthing more
<balloons> lol.. yes, but it's the next lts
<balloons> and like every lts, it will be a culmination of change
<SergioMeneses> balloons, sure!
<SergioMeneses> but let me say something, ubuntu 13.04 is beautiful , the design, icons, everything is perfect
<SergioMeneses> I'm using 13.04 beta
<SergioMeneses> but it looks awesome
<balloons> yes :-)
<balloons> upgrade go ok then I guess?
<SergioMeneses> yes, an upgrade
<SergioMeneses> I can make a total install, not now
<SergioMeneses> can't
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, o/
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm carrying out some laptop tests, I have a doubt on a test can I ask you ?
<balloons> sure, go for it
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, Ursinha hi
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, what?
<Letozaf_> balloons, well I am testing the USB ports and when you attach a music player, for instance
<Letozaf_> balloons, the testcase says that a suggestion box should ask you to open Rhythmbox
<balloons> ahh yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, but instead
<balloons> if you have autolaunche preferences
<Letozaf_> balloons, the suggestion box ask me what to do
<Letozaf_> balloons, so shouldn't the testcase be modified ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I mean someone could think that its a bug
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, maybe is an old testcase
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, could be
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, do you have the link?
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses,http://laptop.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1476/info
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, Case ID: hiu-002
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, balloons I have Raring just installed and so I think that the default behavior is to ask what to do and not ask to open Rhythmbox
<balloons> want to propose a commit to modify the cases?
<balloons> in general, the test is really just for a prompt
<balloons> but only if you have autolaunch on
<Letozaf_> balloons, that's why I was asking to know witch it the right one, I think that a newbie testing could think he found a bug if the testcase is not clear
<balloons> Letozaf_, absolutely
<balloons> the test has to be clear
<balloons> so under system details, removable media
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<balloons> that controls things
<SergioMeneses> I write that testcase =/
<balloons> depending on the settings, your pc will react differently
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes, that's the point
<SergioMeneses> *wrote
<balloons> so.. the idea behind the test is connectivity right..
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe we should just write that depending on your settings, you can get 2 different behaviours
<balloons> so you should be able to see usb disks when you mount them
<balloons> so perhaps we change the test altogether
<balloons> to verify the fact that the usb disk automatically mounts
<balloons> make sense?
<balloons> in other words, we don't care if rythmnbox works in this case.. we actually have a test for that :-)  So just want to make sure the testcase stays clear
<Letozaf_> balloons, SergioMeneses I think the testcase is ok, we just need to point out that you can have different behavior depending on your settings
<Letozaf_> balloons, SergioMeneses what do you think ?
<balloons> I didn't want to make it a testcase for the removable media settings :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, ++
<SergioMeneses> but we can add a note or commentary about it
<Letozaf_> balloons, SergioMeneses ok fine
<balloons> it's really just testing usb stuff.. I'm thinking have people plug in usb items
<balloons> keyboards, mouse, pendrive, camera, etc
<balloons> headphones:-)
<balloons> have people try there usb devices and make sure they work properlu
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I think you are right
<balloons> then you can list out some of those things.. aka, can you see the files on your pendrive, can you play music on your mp3 player.. does the mouse work, keyboard?
<balloons> network usb adapter, etc, etc
<Letozaf_> balloons, sounds good!
<balloons> don't forget you can use the smoke testing format for this
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseFormat
<balloons> kk.. back in a few
<Letozaf_> balloons, SergioMeneses so who's gonna do this, I mean if SergioMeneses wants to for me it-s fine, if not I will, it's the same for me, you decide
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, if you want to, I have a lot of things to do :S lococouncil things
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, balloons ok so I will :D
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, if you need an opinion, advice or soemthing feel free to pm me
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, thank you :)
<SergioMeneses> btw balloons cprofitt what happen with ubuntu-friendly?  news or something
<balloons> SergioMeneses, cprofitt et la are working on getting UF working without needing lp
<balloons> so the profiles show up properly.. and if they don't they can know why ;-)
<Noskcaj> because most of you didn't see howards suggestion, Why don't we make testdrive maintained by the QA team?
<Noskcaj> balloons, haven't we finished testing beta 2? can you change it's status to "release"
<balloons> Noskcaj, I don't change those statuses :-)
<balloons> the release team decides that, but yes I agree..
<balloons> it's weird to see the status not be set to released
<Noskcaj> yeah
<Noskcaj> and aren't a new set of dailies meant to be out?
<balloons> Noskcaj, they are doing a lot of archive cleanup today
<phillw> balloons: give stgraber a very gentle poke in the ribs, setting it to 'released' will have been an oversight as we were a bit later than planned in getting the beta 2's out :)
<balloons> phillw, not everything is marked
<phillw> balloons: look at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/261/builds everything wasn't marked there, either. It's just a flag :)
<SergioMeneses> ok guys! see you tomorrow, take care
#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-06
<6JTAACQRN> Hey, I want to do ppc testing but the info on the wiki isn't helping much - any ppc folks able to help?
<smartboyhw> Hello Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hey smartboyhw
#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-07
<Noskcaj> the testing tracker is missing beta 2 now
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-31
<jibel> good morning
<jibel> DanChapman, morning, I'm looking at LVM tests failures. It could be caused by latest upload of parted
<jibel> DanChapman, confirmed, downgrading parted to 2.3-16ubuntu3 fixes the problem
<jibel> I'll report a bug
<DanChapman> jibel, good morning, that's great! nice to see it catching bugs :-)
<jibel> DanChapman, yes that's great. bug 1300072 for reference
<ubot5> bug 1300072 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "LVM installation fails - regression with parted 2.3-17" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300072
<DanChapman> brilliant thanks
<davmor2> Morning all
<xnox> jibel: DanChapman: whoop! whoop! on catching this =)
<elopio> good morning team
<rvr> elopio: Good morning
<rvr> elopio: Meeting time :)
<davmor2> elopio: Hey dude how's things
<elopio> rvr: I think you forgot to upload the helpers.py file on your system settings branch.
<rvr> elopio: Argh
<rvr> Right, corrected
<balloons> ping DanChapman
<elfy> hi balloons
<DanChapman> pong balloons
<DanChapman> how's it going
<balloons> hey elfy
<balloons> DanChapman, I was wondering if you would be willing to help out with writing some AP tests for reminders
<balloons> it needs some love, and it's certainly been a challenge. It could use someone with skills like yourself :-)
<DanChapman> balloons: i sure can, is there a list of needed testcases?
<balloons> DanChapman, yes there is. https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bugs?field.tag=needs-autopilot-test
<balloons> DanChapman, have time for a hangout today and I can fill you in on everything?
<balloons> there's been some work done, but one of the key bits is since it's an external service the tests need to be able to setup and account as well as potentially mock things
<DanChapman> balloons: I've got to pop out for a bit soon but i can do a hangout between 18.00 & 21.00 UTC? otherwise anytime tomorrow is good for me
<balloons> DanChapman, just ping when you are back.. That timeframe sounds fine for me
<balloons> I appreciate it !
<DanChapman> balloons: cool will do :-D
 * DanChapman plans to get rid of the nasty -q option aswell
<balloons> <3!
<balloons> elfy, seems I'm still not getting mails about subbed threads @ the forums :-(
<elfy> balloons: that's because Subscribe with no notification is set
<elfy> do you want daily, instant or weekly email notification
<balloons> elfy, I see.. haha
<elfy> do you want ubuntu member set?
<balloons> the other one was set to daily, but this one is not
<elfy> I'm in there now so can do all at the same time
<elfy> I can set it so you're always daily if you want
<balloons> I've got it set now.. the thing is, I know I set this before
 * balloons swears he's not crazy
<elfy> you want the member flag set
<elfy> ?
<balloons> will that send mail whenever I'm mentioneD
<balloons> ?
<elfy> the member flag? no - that just gives you the ubuntu member user flag
<balloons> ohh
<elfy> you're overall sub setting is still no notification :p
<balloons> yes, that's fine
<elfy> ok
<elfy> did you set it to daily or immediate?
<balloons> I set it to weekly
<balloons> but sometimes I want daily/immediate, so I marked the threads in that case
<elfy> so how do you know you're not getting mails? you only posted 3 days ago ...
<balloons> I marked the thread daily..
<elfy> aah ok
<elfy> balloons: look at the front page of the forum at your name :p
<balloons> ohh.. I miss my beans!
<balloons> those where like total old school
<elfy> I'#ll change you back then :)
<balloons> elfy, lol.. Yea, nostalgia wins out on this one I think
<elfy> ha ha ha
 * elfy wanders off to asmincp to fiddle with the beans cutoff points just to tip balloons into a new group ... 
<balloons> lol.. ohh boy
<DanChapman> balloons: hey i'm about now if you want to catch up
<elfy> DanChapman: he's currently in panic mode as I have control of his forum account :p
<DanChapman> elfy, haha don't let that forestpiskie get near it though. Definate cause of trouble that one :p
<elfy> not anymore - no forestpiskie on the forum - just that pesky elfy admin guy
<DanChapman> :-D
<balloons> DanChapman, sure, let;s do it
<balloons> thanks DanChapman :-)
<DanChapman> balloons: no need to thank, all in a days work and all that :-D
<balloons> I think you'll have fun, and it would be good to have another "example" of good tests to point at
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello
<balloons> Letozaf_, howdy
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm fine and you ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, doing pretty well. So I asked DanChapman to have a look at helping out with reminders tests as well. He's going to look at getting the credentials going, mocking, and try and help get this landed :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, great
 * DanChapman waves
<Letozaf_> DanChapman, o/
<balloons> so Letozaf_ how is things as they stand?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was trying to figure out what to do, I mean, for reminders I am waiting for a bug to be solved, so for rssreader app
<Letozaf_> balloons, but maybe rssreader needs to be refactored, so I was looking at it, but not sure I can do much until the tabs problem is solved
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh right, the tabs thing.. what's the status of that bug?
<Letozaf_> balloons, but what was done on rssreader app, those page objects, must that be done also on reminders for instance ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh the tabs thing... let me look
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes you can structure the test in the same page-object model
<Letozaf_> balloons, but is that going to be the way we have to test, I mean is it just o choice or a must
<balloons> Letozaf_, nothing is a must.. but it is a goal :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I understand :) that's right :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, so yea clock is the best example of the full testsuite being converted
<balloons> since reminders is new, it makes sense to adopt this from the start
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, for the tab bug it's still there waiting for someone to take care of it :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/tests-refactoring/+merge/213335
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh yes I remember
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, does rssreader app run on your desktop ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I get: file:///usr/share/shorts-app/shorts-app.qml:351 Type SavedTab unavailable
<Letozaf_> file:///usr/share/shorts-app/SavedTab.qml:20 ListModePage is not a type
<balloons> Letozaf_, from trunk or the binary/
<Letozaf_> balloons, the binary
<Letozaf_> balloons, just launched shorts-app from terminal and rssreader-app is installed
<balloons> Letozaf_, from your branch it's fine. From the binary, I get the same error
<balloons> heh, that's a problem
<Letozaf_> balloons, a bug !
<balloons> well, let's try trunk first
<balloons> Letozaf_, seems to work from trunk
<jtaylor> pitti: you closed bug 1292431 is this already running in trusty jenkins?
<ubot5> bug 1292431 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "record package versions" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292431
<balloons> Letozaf_, I would say yes it's a problem, but only with the build in the ppa
<jtaylor> can't find it in any log of a few recent builds :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> Letozaf_, I'll get it rebuilt so it works
<alesage> elopio, when you have a minute https://code.launchpad.net/~allanlesage/unity8/autopilot-indicator-page-title-matches-widget/+merge/196991
<alesage> elopio, do you have any urgent MPs I can help with?
<elopio> looking right now.
<elopio> alesage: no, I'm stuck trying to reproduce failures on the clock with the toolkit that they want to land.
<elopio> boring job.
<alesage> elopio ho-hum ok
<elopio> alesage: on file tests/autopilot/unity8/indicators/tests/test_indicators.py you still need to update the copyright year.
<alesage> elopio darn let me look
<elopio> alesage: I'm happy with this branch. I'm just wondering about the test_indicator_exists
<elopio> it calls a method that returns an autopilot object, and has no assertion on it. Which makes me think it's not a user story test.
<elopio> alesage: as test_indicator_page_title_matches_widget calls that same method, would it make sense to remove the other test?
<alesage> elopio, I'll have to think about that: it's really just testing that the widget appears
<alesage> elopio, yes I understand and had the same impulse
<alesage> elopio, I'm not sure that there is a user story there except "appearance"
<elopio> alesage: opening the indicator to see more details seems closer to a story, and we can just throw a nice exception if the indicator is not present.
<elopio> def get_indicator_widget(self, indicator_name):
<elopio>    try:
<elopio>       return self.select_single(...)
<elopio>    except dbus.StateNotFoundError:
<elopio>       raise ToolkitEmulatorException('indicator {} not present.'.format(indicator_name)
<elopio> alesage: that's pseudocode, because I don't remember the real names of the classes.
<alesage> elopio that's fair, yes
<alesage> elopio hypothetically we'll have some appearance-based tests, based on the fullness of the power icon, etc.
<alesage> I guess that would be icon.is_full() or some such
<alesage> i.e. with an emulator for the appearance of the indicator widget
<elopio> alesage: that's nice, yes.
<elopio> alesage: and also we will make experience tests about opening the time and date settings from the indicator
<elopio> calling this helper you are adding here.
<__apr__> I have a question about auto-pkg-test ( http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html#getting-the-test-into-ubuntu )
<__apr__> can anyone fork a package, add tests, and run them?
<jtaylor> yes
#ubuntu-quality 2014-04-01
<pitti> jtaylor: yes, it is; but jenkins doesn't export it as an artifact unfortunately, we need to fix that in the job config
<jibel> Good morning
<DanChapman> good morning
<smox> Hi,  I have an old bugreport which is not fixed correctly because I can't test the newer versions of ModemManager.  Now trusty will be shipped with ModemManager 1.* and the issue effects trusty too.  Now my questions, should I report this issue in a testing-tracker?  When yes, which (link) ?   Should I "reject" this bug to the ModemManager Team and when yes, how?
<smox> Here is the Link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/1198283  I hope my english is good enough that everbody can understand me.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1198283 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "Huawei E3276 will not recognized correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> elopio: (or someone else) do we have any AP experts who can help with https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1300450 ? ahayzen (music app dev) has taken a look, but is stuck, and it's blocking us being able to get music updated in the store..
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300450 in Ubuntu Music App "Autopilot failing on mako #269 Object not found with name '*' and properties {'objectName': 'playshape'}." [Undecided,New]
<pitti> jibel: the rmtree issue you pinged me about yesterday (or this morning?), is that bug 1300474 ?
<ubot5> bug 1300474 in apport (Ubuntu) "tmp directory cleanup fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300474
<jibel> pitti, yes, it is the same issue. It is because the exit handler is called twice
<pitti> jibel: ack, thanks; fixing now
<elopio> alesage: about https://code.launchpad.net/~allanlesage/unity8/autopilot-indicator-page-title-matches-widget/+merge/196991
<elopio> did you agree with my suggestions from yesterday, or would you like to merge it as it is now?
<elopio> popey: oh, sorry, I missed your ping
<elopio> I'll take a look in some minutes.
<popey> elopio: np, i asked robotfuel to take a look, dunno if he has had a chance yet
<alesage> elopio if you don't mind I'd like to proceed now, and then I'll file a bug for the suggestion you made
<robotfuel> popey: elopio I just started looking in to it.
<elopio> robotfuel: ok, thanks.
<elopio> alesage: ok. I'm taking a last look. I don't get this:
<elopio> 181	+ self.wait_select_single('Indicators', fullyOpened=True)
<elopio> why on the close indicator method you are waiting for it to be fully opened?
<alesage> elopio egads you're right
<alesage> elopio, one minute to fix pls
<elopio> alesage: oh, the thing is that you are never calling close indicator.
<elopio> I would remove that method. Code that's not used nor tested can become a headache.
<alesage> elopio you make a good point, removing
<alesage> elopio, pushed that, thanks :/
<elopio> alesage: last detail while you are there, please turn get_indicator_widget and get_indicator_page into _get_indicator_widget and _get_indicator_page
<elopio> so nobody outside of unity is tempted to use them.
<elopio> I'll approve the branch.
<alesage> elopio just verifying by running again thx
<alesage> elopio, pushed that again thanks again
<elopio> alesage: one last, sorry
<elopio> 137	+from autopilot.input._common import get_center_point
<alesage> yessir
<elopio> you can do from autopilot import input. And then input.get_center_point()
<elopio> no need to import _common.
<alesage> elopio, done
<elopio> alesage: ok, approved. Now you need to do this to get a review from the unity team
<elopio> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Unity8
<elopio> I'll do the review checklist.
<alesage> ok elopio thanks, I may need some coaching here :)
<elopio> alesage: I'm looking at your other branch for the visual ordering.
<elopio> with the new scopes branch they changed the behaviour and I didn't notice.
<elopio> instead of returning autopilot elements, this method should return a list of the names of the apps.
<alesage> elopio, o hmm, doesn't that revert an earlier change to returning the autopilot elements?
<elopio> alesage: I'm not sure I'm getting your question.
<alesage> elopio, I noticed that in order to get this code working I had to shift from using names to using autopilot objects, is it true that they've reversed this change?
<alesage> elopio, I'm surprised because I liked the 'returning autopilot objects' decision
<elopio> alesage: if we follow the page object pattern, we should never return a UI element that the user can't see.
<elopio> when the user is looking at the UI, what he sees are icons and application names. That's the only thing we should return.
<alesage> elopio that's fair, although the 'tile' would be a kind of object for the user--maybe the idea would be just to hide all of the autopilot guts from them
<elopio> alesage: that's precisely the idea.
<elopio> the name of the test is test_get_applications_should_return_list_with_names
<elopio> and they change it to return a list of autopilot proxy objects :(
<alesage> doorbell brb
<alesage> elopio ok hmm, well I'll adapt my test--do you know if that reversion is released?
<elopio> alesage: no, I'm making a branch to revert that. It's a small one.
<elopio> give me a couple of minutes.
<alesage> elopio ok no hurry, I'll wait for your ping
<elopio> alesage: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/revert_get_applications/+merge/213693
<alesage> elopio, I wonder if this has effects elsewhere
<elopio> alesage: just in the unity-click-scope tests.
<elopio> without my branch, they are broken.
<elopio> I need to put them on CI as soon as possible, so they can't get broken anymore.
<alesage> elopio, ok weird, ok I'll test in a bit, must do an errand, then my branch will depend on this
<elopio> alesage: yes, please add this as a prerequisite for yours.
<alesage> elopio, ok more news a bit later
<elopio> I'm going to leave in about two hours. So I might not have a chance to check it before tomorrow.
<knome> somebody feels like working on a generic wiki page for r/zsync instructions for bug 1004558?
<ubot5> bug 1004558 in Ubuntu QA Website "In download links, link to instructions on using r/zsync" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004558
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello
<elfy> knome: I can do that
<elfy> though I might wait till september so it's two years old :)
<knome> elfy, hah
<balloons> Letozaf_, howdy
<Letozaf_> balloons, I checked again the rssreader app error I had, and it's still there even if I branched rsssreader-app from trunk and put my tests back in, I commented the merge proposal
<balloons> Letozaf_, you should push your code up :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, If I push from the new branched reminders-app with my tests in I get a diverged branch error, so should I push on a new mp ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh really? you can supersede your mp if needed, so the comments stay in there
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! how do you do that ?
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/tests-refactoring/+merge/213335/+resubmit
<balloons> Letozaf_, when you do it, change the source branch to your new branch :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok let me try, thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, lp:~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/test-view-mode
<balloons> Letozaf_, cool, yep looks good
<Letozaf_> balloons, :P not really the test fails
<balloons> running now
<balloons> Letozaf_, do you  always get the tab index error?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes when I run that test on my desktop, never tried on device
<balloons> Letozaf_, I see it only on the one test
<balloons> shorts_app.tests.test_rssreader.TestMainWindow.test_remove_feed_and_topic
<balloons> so I would reckon we should have a look at the test
<Letozaf_> balloons, no I get it only on this test: test_view_mode the others run fine
<Letozaf_> balloons, I mean if I run the other tests they do not fail, only the test_view_mode does and with the tab index error
<balloons> Letozaf_, right.. I can confirm
<balloons> so let's look at it quickly
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> fails on and_topic
<balloons> <balloons> so I would reckon we sh
<balloons> shortsListModePage = self.main_view.get_tab_ListModePage()
<Letozaf_> balloons, yep
<balloons> hmmm
<balloons> get_current_tab() is an emulator bit
<robotfuel> popey: I can't get the music-app to run in the emulator, I don't have an n4 to debug further.
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> elopio, you about?
<popey> robotfuel: oh ☹
<popey> balloons: if you have time, are you able to help robotfuel ?
<popey> trying to get this music AP problem fixed
<balloons> the one I can't reproduce?
<balloons> I have a few moments sure
<popey> well, its changed now
<popey> andrew posted a patch which fixes one thing but now it fails differently
<balloons> ok, how can I help?
<balloons> Letozaf_, I'm playing around with working around the issue in the emulator
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> I think we should file a bug about it, and change the test if needed
<popey> balloons: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1300450 is the bug
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300450 in Ubuntu Music App "Autopilot failing on mako #269 Object not found with name '*' and properties {'objectName': 'playshape'}." [Undecided,New]
<balloons> otherwise your tweaks work, and we should land them when the bug you reported is fixed
<balloons> as right now, jenkins fails everything
<balloons> popey, oO! right! did you hear back from Andrew on that?
<popey> yeah, small patch, but it still fails, differently
<balloons> he wasn't supposed to implement it that way
<balloons> as in, there is a bug veebers has been working on to land support for properly selecting his custom object
<balloons> how did this pass in jenkins I wonder?
<balloons> Letozaf_, for your sanity. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7191549/
<balloons> Now, this is bad because it assumes the current Page is the first object returned.
<balloons> But it's proof you can just use the parent to make the select work. Can you specify the tab any better?
<Letozaf_> balloons, haven't tried if you want I will try to see if I can find a way
<balloons> Letozaf_, that will help you to land it if needed
<balloons> anyways, everything else looks good.
<balloons> Letozaf_, can you file a bug against the emulator for the issue though? Mention the branch and the test, so Leo can recreate the issue
<balloons> Letozaf_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+filebug
<balloons> just mention it's the autopilot sdk helper
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok was just doing that (reporting the bug)
<balloons> popey, so looking at the report quickly it seems like Victor is thinking it's a timing issue
<balloons> that is inline with the error being reported
<balloons> I'll pull trunk and confirm/deny
<popey> balloons: its possible
<Letozaf_> balloons, fyi bug 1301012
<ubot5> bug 1301012 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Getting current tab using Ubuntu Ui Toolkit fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301012
<balloons> Letozaf_, perfect.
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am going to bed now I will try to fix the tests with a workaround tomorrow
<balloons> Letozaf_, I think you can hold on the workaround
<balloons> Letozaf_, until trunk for rssreader builds a proper deb package it can't land :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok so I will wait for the bug to be fixed
<balloons> Letozaf_, and elopio should have a look
<balloons> Letozaf_, but if he can't fix, then yes certainly workaround it and land it
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, buona notte
<balloons> Letozaf_, buona notte!
<balloons> popey, it's interesting to note this test is very very similar to the play_pause_now_playing test
<balloons> popey, I fixed it
<popey> ♥
<popey> you can have a vacation now ☻
<balloons> popey, left an mp and comments.. cheers
<popey> ok
<knome> hey balloons
<balloons> hey knome
<knome> you might be interested in some bugs...
<knome> bug 1300576
<ubot5> bug 1300576 in Ubuntu QA Website "Tooltip text appears on top of the bug link" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300576
<knome> bug 1035503
<ubot5> bug 1035503 in Ubuntu QA Website "Bug description yellow boxes exceed browser window dimensions." [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035503
<knome> O:)
<balloons> knome, you fixed the yellow box bug?!
<balloons> <3!
<knome> haha, yep...
<knome> two of those
#ubuntu-quality 2014-04-02
<DanChapman> good morning
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<DanChapman> hey elfy :-)
<jibel> Good morning
<elfy> hi jibel
<jibel> morning elfy
<DanChapman> gcollura: would you be able to review https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/117307/ and https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/117212/ if you have time today
<DanChapman> oops wrong channel
<DanChapman> morning jibel o/
<pitti> jibel: I updated jenkins_config.xml.tmpl this morning to also include results/*-packages as artifacts; but apparently this hasn't been enabled for the recent jobs yet
<pitti> jibel: I thought each new britney-induced job run would reconfigure the job?
<pitti> jibel: at least I don't see *-packages in http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trusty-adt-libproxy/configure (that just ran)
<jibel> pitti, it must be pulled on tachash, which I just did.
<maclin> hi, pitti, the translation of Chinese has been reviewed and uploaded, could you help to rebuild the language package so that we can do the test on latest image?
<maclin> Carlos, wzssyqa, Aron and our translation team of Ubuntu Kylin have been working on this for days. Our quality team want to check that in usage so that we have time to make feedback before final release.
<maclin> pitti, hi, I am maclin of Ubuntu Kylin,  the Chinese translation has been reviewed and uploaded, could you help to rebuild the language package so that we can do the test on latest image?
<pitti> jibel: ah, merci
<pitti> maclin: langpack updates are back on auto since yesterday, so they'll hit trusty soon
<maclin> thanks pitti, I am not so familiar with the process of langpack. I wonder that is it able to be merged into trusty in the coming image ISO?
<pitti> maclin: actually, the cron job just ran this morning
<pitti> maclin: yes, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-zh-hans/1:14.04+20140401
<pitti> maclin: that ought to have the latest data (from LP yesterday)
<pitti> maclin: it'll go from -proposed into trusty in a few hours
<pitti> it still needs some time until it gets built, there's a new KDE currently taking the buildds
 * pitti -> off IRC again, sprint
<maclin> pitti, thanks, I get it, it is nice of you:)
<Psy_> Hi, anyone willing to help me roport two visual bugs on Trusty Beta. I dont know the packages to file upon.
<Psy_> I need an opinion, also :P
<elopio> ping rhuddie, I'm not sure why this hasn't run the jenkins tests
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~rhuddie/gallery-app/photo_selector/+merge/208761
<elopio> can you merge with trunk and push?
<rhuddie> elopio, not sure why either... I'll do the merge now
<rhuddie> elopio, done
<elopio> rhuddie: can you review this one please? https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/revert_open_preview/+merge/213771
<rhuddie> elopio, I'm a bit confused what this line does: preview_list.x.wait_for(0)
<elopio> rhuddie: that's something tsdgeos put. It's his way to check that the preview list is visible.
<rhuddie> elopio, ok :)
<elopio> I would like it to be clearer, but as things like preview_list.visible are always true, we don't have many options.
<jibel> pitti, now that adt-run support *.packages, I think I can completely drop the rsync back from jenkins and collect the results directlry from the job artifacts
<jibel> -r
<pitti> jibel: oh, I suppose we sohuld also add testpkg-version, so that you don't have to parse this out of the full log?
<pitti> jibel: oh nice, we can actually use *-packages? I wasn't aware that we do anything with that
<jibel> pitti, yes that'd be great
<jibel> pitti, with this, I can pull them into an incoming directory and feed britney to update the list of results
<jibel> pitti, so the mechanism will be identical when we'll use queues
<pitti> jibel: right, I added all this with the new spec in mind (and debci uses those)
<pitti> jibel: so want me to add results/testpkg-version?
<jibel> pitti, and I'm updating (slowly though :() the interface with britney with your spec in mind :)
<jibel> pitti, yes if you can.
<pitti> jibel: committed; how do I roll out to tachash? (or can I?)
<jibel> pitti, I didn't find it in your spec, how do you guarantee that the right version are available before starting a test?
<jibel> package indices might be out of sync
<pitti> jibel: we can't guarantee it
<jibel> between the system that request a test and the systems that execute them
<pitti> jibel: at the moment we don't specify dependency versions in the request; we can add that if needed
<jibel> okay
<jibel> pitti, pulled r325
<pitti> jibel: otherwise britney has to re-request the test
<pitti> jibel: thanks (I rolled it out to wazn & friends, but I guess tachash is the crucial one)
<jibel> pitti, for small package that's fine to re-request but for the big babies like libreoffice we cannot afford the cost of a re-request
<pitti> jibel: ack; I'll add that to the spec; that would be like a request "trusty gtk+3.0 (3.1.2-1) eglibc (1.2.3-4)
<pitti> jibel: and everything you specify needs to be at least that version, otherwise the test doesn't start?
<pitti> jibel: that requires some adt-run support, otherwise we'd just have to do that looping on the worker node
<jibel> pitti, right, something like this. But the version of the source package doesn't guarantee the binary packages are available yet.
<jibel> pitti, could a worker consume a ticket and requeue it if it doesn't match certain criteria?
<pitti> jibel: if we can specify binary packages, that's all the better of course
<pitti> jibel: it can not ack it, but it will take some time to time out; but I'll think about that
<jibel> pitti, if it does, adt-run could fail with specific exit status for unmet deps
<pitti> jibel: right, that part is easy
<pitti> jibel: I mean actively rejecting/requeueing the request
<pitti> jibel: but it's certainly possible
<jibel> s/unmet deps/required version are not there
<jibel> pitti, I think it is not a problem in Debian yet but it is very frequent in Ubuntu because we trigger the tests as soon as a new version is uploaded. We reduced the impact by using the master archive, but on a fully distributed environment it might not be possible and will quickly become the cause of lot of failures
<jibel> especially for *-common package that builds on i386 only
<pitti> jibel: right; I mean, can britney request versions on binary package names, or just sources?
<jibel> pitti, currently sources
<pitti> jibel: or perhaps source of the package to test, but binary versions of the dependencies?
<jibel> pitti, ideally it would be request to test a source package because binaries have changed, but currently it is only sources of package to test and source of the dependencies
<pitti> jibel: ok, so we need to live with that
<pitti> and do some heuristics to map that to binaries (possible, just has some bad edge cases)
<Letozaf_> balloons, elopio, hello
<elopio> Letozaf_: hola
<elopio> Letozaf_: want to talk about your rss tabs?
<Letozaf_> elopio, hello, yes thanks
<elopio> Letozaf_: do you know how to use the autopilot vis?
<Letozaf_> elopio, yes
<elopio> Letozaf_: so, on the rss if you fire the vis you will see that inside the pagestack, no item is called Tabs.
 * Letozaf_ is looking
<elopio> inside the PageWrapper I mean.
<Letozaf_> elopio, right there is not item called Tabs
<elopio> they are called SavedTab
<elopio> ShortsTab
<elopio> etc...
<Letozaf_> elopio, mmm ... just a second
<thomi> Is anyone here a moderator for the ubuntu-quality mailing list? I guess balloons is, but I think he's on holiday
<Letozaf_> elopio, under Pagewrapper I have a Tabs and under that I have SaveTab, ShortsTab
<elopio> Letozaf_: yes, that's what I'm talking about.
<elopio> that's because SavedTab extends the QML class called Tab, and autopilot sees only the new name.
<Letozaf_> elopio, oh sorry I misunderstood :P
<elopio> on the toolkit emulator we are asuming that every one is called Tab, so that's why you get the error.
<Letozaf_> elopio, oh I understand, so I will have to work with the ShortsTab, SavedTab ect., right ? getting those directly
<Letozaf_> elopio, and not using the tabs in emulator
<Letozaf_> elopio, I will try now thanks
<elopio> Letozaf_: in this case we can override the get_current_tab() to do a little more magic
<Letozaf_> elopio, how :)
<elopio> something like return self.select_single(index=self.selectedTabIndex)
<elopio> Letozaf_: but that might be unstable. Instead I'm looking at your test, but I'm haven't fully understood what are you trying to check.
<elopio> Letozaf_: so, the shorts tab is always the one you see when you open the app, right?
<Letozaf_> elopio, well in the test I open the toolbar and click on the change mode button to change view from shorts to list
<Letozaf_> elfy, so I want to verify that the shortsListModePage is visible
<elopio> Letozaf_: I would do something like this pseudocode:
<Letozaf_> elopio, yes the shorts tab is always the one you see when you open the app
<Letozaf_> elopio, at least in a pristine environment
<elfy> Letozaf_: I really hope that's a typo :D
<Letozaf_> sorry typed elfy instead of elopio
<Letozaf_> e1fy yes sorry :(
<elfy> thank goodness for that :)
<Letozaf_> elopio, if the shortsListModePage is visibile I can assume I changed view mode
<Letozaf_> elfy, lol
<elopio> self.assertFalse(self.main_view.shorts_tab.isListMode)
<elopio> self.main_view.change_to_list_view()
<elopio> self.assertTrue(self.main_view.shorts_tab.isListMode)
<elopio> Letozaf_: that's how I would write the test ^
<Letozaf_> elopio, well it is better than how I did it for sure :P
<Letozaf_> elopio, can I copy that ?
<elopio> Letozaf_: just a little more encapsualted. You would have to implement the change_to_list_view method and make the shorts_tab available as a property.
<elopio> Letozaf_: and that test still has some problems. It might be better to do it with qttest instead of autopilot, because you are not really checking a user story here.
<elopio> but as the rss currently has no qttests, it's ok to write it with autopilot. We might want to change it later.
<Letozaf_> elopio, ok I will try to do as you say
<elopio> Letozaf_: I'm going to have lunch, but if you need a hand leave me a ping or an email and I'll try to help when I get back.
<Letozaf_> elopio, ok thanks a lot
<elopio> thanks to you.
<Letozaf_> elopio, :)
<Letozaf_> elopio, buon appetito!
<elopio> alesage|afk: I'll leave you just one more pita comment about your visual ordering branch.
<elopio> there is already a test that checks that you return a list of applications
<elopio> but that test checks the len of the expected and returned list, and then checks that all the items in the expected list are in the returned list.
<elopio> that's because we had them in a different order.
<elopio> now that the orders are the same, we could remove the test you added and in the existing test change the len and contains check for a single
<elopio> self.assertEqual(expected_list, returned_list)
<elopio> I might be wrong, because I'm hungry. I'll ping you when I return in ~2 hours.
<Psy_> Hi, anyone willing to help me report  a visual bug on Trusty Beta. I dont know the packages to file upon...
<elfy> try explaining what you see - what flavour you are using
<Psy_> I'm testing Ubuntu i386 beta 2. I have a screenshot
<Psy_> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/188946/Screenshot%20from%202014-01-28%2014_30_16.png
<Psy_> Seems to me that both the hightlighted text and the top/bottom arrows need to be white
<Psy_> As far as I know, this only happens on dropdowns menues
<elfy> counts me out - I've not actually looked at ubuntu at all this cycle for longer than 10 minutes I'm afraid
<Psy_> I currently don't have a dedicated Ubuntu machine (for now), and I only tested this on a live session. I want to confirm this happening on a full install
<Psy_> elfy: I'm in a similar situation. I can't even peek inside the theme to figure out the problem.
<elfy> I'd only look in a vm myself
<elfy> Psy_: hang around - someone will have more of an idea than me
<elfy> Psy_: actually ...
<Psy_> Thanks elfy. I'm pretty sure this is something that got wrong after some GTK3 update
<elfy> report it against unity - ubuntu-bug unity
<elfy> but it looks similar to bug 1301206
<ubot5> bug 1301206 in unity (Ubuntu) "[regression] Black frame around windows and buttons "censored"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301206
<Psy_> Mmmm, maybe, but I'll report anyway. Thanks.
<Psy_> Another thing I've found but I think this is by design: there is no visual feedback clicking on the shutdown/restart buttons, that seems odd if the system did not restart immediately.
<elfy> I'd have absolutely no idea about that :) I use xubuntu
<Psy_> Haha ok!
<alesage> elopio, I do see that there's some overlap in those tests, just taking the title of that initial test at its word that it's testing the type of the return :)
<alesage> elopio, no objection to just removing so long as we're testing ordering too of course
<UBUNTU-FAN> hi
<UBUNTU-FAN> hi
<UBUNTU-FAN> LOL
<UBUNTU-FAN> SPAM
<UBUNTU-FAN> FREE DRUGS
<UBUNTU-FAN> SIKE
<support> hi
<Guest70303> um hi I cant upgrade to ubuntu 14.04
<elopio> alesage: yes, if we check for the equality of the lists we will be checking the order.
<alesage> elopio, ok shall I make that change, then?
<elopio> alesage: yes please.
<Guest70303> hi
<alesage> elopio, ok!
<elopio> alesage: also make sure to merge with trunk, that comes with many new things.
<alesage> elopio, ok will merge again just to be certain
<Guest70303> hi4
<Guest70303> So I have heard about the ubuntu release of trusty Seems like I cant upgrade right at stage 2
<elopio> alesage: can you please review this small one? https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/error_on_missing_url-dispatcher/+merge/213339
<alesage> elopio ok
<Guest70303> can someone help me
<Psy_> hi Guest70303 as far as I know, Ubuntu is still in beta and should be release April 17th https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<Psy_> Are you trying to update to the final version or the beta?
<Guest70303> beta
<Guest70303> I am testing
<Psy_> Are you using the pre-released updates? That should do the trick
<Guest70303> which ones
<Psy_> On software & updates -> updates
<Psy_> Let me see I can find a tutorial
<Psy_> http://itsfoss.com/upgrade-ubuntu-1404-beta-1310/
<Guest70303> Im am doing the steps will be right back thanks for the help ;)
<Psy_> Check the "troubleshoot" part, I bet thats the problem
<Guest70303> something happend when I was getting the update W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/merlwiz79/cinnamon-ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/merlwiz79/cinnamon-ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Guest70303> wait looked at the troubleshooting, but It didn't work
<Psy_> Yeah, but thats the Cinanamon desktop, is not part of Ubuntu
<Psy_> Try removing the ppa: sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:merlwiz79/cinnamon-ppa I believe
<Guest70303> ok do I have to removee themes too
<Psy_> cinnamon themes?
<Guest70303> ya
<Psy_> I think not, but if don't have CInnamon anymore, why not?
<Psy_> But I'm not sure this is the problem
<Guest70303> ok let me install updates and see if it works
<Guest70303> I still have cinnamon
<Guest70303> I cant uninstall I will do it from the gui
<Psy_> If you do an app update now, you get any errors?
<Guest70303> thx its working I will be back when the upgrades done
<Psy_> great!
<alesage> elopio, sorry I'm just testing this teensy MP of yours on my device :) , trying to be thorough, y'know
<elopio> alesage: no need to apologize for that :)
<Guest70303> will daul boot affect ubuntu 14.04
<Psy_> If 13.10 was working OK, I doubt it, but I'm not sure if 14.04 updates GRUB.
<Psy_> elopio: was GRUB 2.02beta intended to land on 14.04?
<elopio> Psy_: I have no idea.
<elopio> #ubuntu-devel is a better place for that question.
<Psy_> Thanks. I think they'll keep it on proposed until further testing.
<Psy_> Guest70303: I think 14.04 will boot more or less identical to 13.10
<Guest70303> ok
<Guest70303> I will check where elopio said
#ubuntu-quality 2014-04-03
<maclin_> ballons, There is a problem of rebuilding state of Ubuntu Kylin on ISO tracker. We cannot request a rebuild now. Could you help to confirm it？
<pitti> jibel: FYI, I killed the dkms meta-jobs on wolfe* this morning
<pitti> jibel: the wolfes needed an urgent reboot, pretty much everything was segfaulting again
<pitti> so I did the usual round of dist-upgrade/cleanup/reboot, and setup-lxc is happy again
 * pitti now retries all failed stuff
<jibel> pitti, okay, FYI, wazn-adt is down and waiting for CI to wake up
<pitti> jibel: do you get ppc64el failure mails? I don't seem to; I only get the fixed mails
<jibel> pitti, yes, me too
<jibel> pitti, the notification trigger seems to be misconfigured
<pitti> jibel: yay "jenkins fixed" spam :)
<jibel> pitti, notifications are sent for "regressions" and "fixed" but not for 1rst failure, I'll fix that
<pitti> jibel: ah, thanks
<jibel> pitti, was there any reason to not enable notification for armhf?
<jibel> pitti, configurations have been updated
<jibel> we should receive notifications on 1rst failure, and fixed
<pitti> jibel: thanks!
<pitti> jibel: armhf> it's still not very stable yet, and we haven't put so much importance on those compared to the ppc64el tests
<pitti> jibel: hm, the new polib broke i18nspector, and yet it got promoted through britney again :/
<pitti> yesterday when I looked it was "test running / not considered"
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> pitti, I saw that, I'm on a test case, it is because there a 2 records for i18inspector in that order:
<jibel> i18nspector 0.13.3-1 FAIL i18nspector 0.13.3-1 polib 1.0.4-1
<jibel> i18nspector 0.13.3-1 PASS i18nspector 0.13.3-1
<jibel> and only the second record is considered
<pitti> jibel: ah, that's because teh PASS one ran earlier with the previous polib, and it's just in the wrong order?
<jibel> while britney shoud consider polib/i18pector = FAIL
<jibel> i18petore/i18pector=PASS
<jibel> pitti, yes
<jibel> pitti, actually the order shouldn't matter
<pitti> jibel: is that again the same bug as with libgcc1 or libffi?
<jibel> pitti, libffi is different because tests are marked as PASS everywhere
#ubuntu-quality 2014-04-04
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1298706
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1298706 in unity (Ubuntu) "Shutdown menu does not include shutdown option" [Critical,Confirmed]
<cprofitt> getting some interesting regressions recently
<cprofitt> anyone know what package that is?
<elfy> good morning
<jibel> pitti, meh, on worlfe-06 /dev/sda1       10279160 9829304         8 100% /
<jibel> pitti, I'll bring it offline and do some cleanup
<pitti> jibel: oh, hang on; forgot to move workspace to /data/
<jibel> pitti, ah okay,
<jibel> apt-get clean freed 300MB that should be enough
<jibel> until you move workspace
<pitti> /dev/sdb         20G  2.2G   17G  12% /data
<pitti> plenty of space there
<pitti> jibel: I'll move the workspace
<jibel> pitti, since you're sprinting, I can do it if you don't have time
<pitti> jibel: done
<jibel> pitti, thanks
 * jibel restarts lxc test
<jibel> and apparmor-easyprof
<pitti> jibel: hm, what's that? http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trusty-adt-lxc-ppc64el/28/console
<pitti> jibel: I just retried lxc (previous run was -ENOSPC)
<pitti> jibel: now that finished within a second
<jibel> pitti, does the process jenksins-slave has privileges to write to /home/auto-package-testing/workspace/ ?
 * pitti checks
<pitti> jibel: argh, I chowned it to ubuntu, not a-p-t; fixing
<pitti> jibel: fixed, and restarted a couple of stuff
<knome> stgraber, ping me when you get back
<knome> balloons, where are you?:)
<jibel> knome, balloons is on holidays until mid of next week I believe
<knome> aha
<knome> what a time to take a holiday :)
<jibel> he is recharging his batteries before the release :)
<knome> heh, i guess so :)
<elopio> rvr: can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/autopilot-start_app/+merge/214154
<elopio> I did something of what we discussed yesterday with the app object.
<rvr> elopio: Sure
<elopio> rvr: wrong branch
<elopio> rvr: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/test_go_to_accounts/+merge/214161
<jibel> pitti, dpkg segfault again on wolfe-03
<rvr> I have a stupid problem with my branch, I refactored it to use __init__.py instead of helpers, but now I got an error with MainWindow emulator, properties aren't found... grrrr.
<pitti> jibel: meh
<pitti> infinity: it seems the ppc4el segfaults suddenly got really hard to bear; three reboots in two days
<pitti> infinity: did they get worse with a recent kernel, or did something change in the qemu/host?
<pitti> jibel: can you restart it? discussion here
<jibel> pitti, done
<jibel> swift failure looks like a real one though
<pitti> jibel: yeah, failed on x86 too
<jibel> and ppc64el
<pitti> jibel: yes, new swift upload about an hour ago
<pitti> jibel: wolfe-04 segfaults now, too
 * pitti reboots them all
<pitti> jibel: seems wolfe-03 is AWOL :/
<senan> DanChapman, hey
<rigved> hi everyone
<rigved> we'll be having a Global Jam in Mumbai, India on this Sunday
<rigved> we are planning on running a Testing Jam
<rigved> is this the correct URL for the testcases: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/308/builds ?
<elfy> rigved: it certainly is the correct one
<elfy> and don't forget that flavours need love to :)
<elfy> rigved: also - good luck - let us know how it went for you
<rvr> elopio: Yeeeeeeeeees! I love you!
<rvr> Ran 55 tests in 276.950s OK
<elopio> rvr: good, it's always nice to receive some love at the end of the week :D
<rvr> F*ck*ng emulator_base parameter...
<rigved> elfy: thanks...will surely keep those things in mind
<Letozaf_> elopio, hello
<infinity> pitti: Neither of those things.  I think the host might just be confused somehow.  Going to try to reboot the world and see if that fixes it.
#ubuntu-quality 2015-03-30
<Mirv> brendand: hey! we'd need some help on understanding which people could help on bug #1421009 - now updated with timeline in the summary and see the last two comments from me and tsdgeos regarding how the problem seems to be happening
<ubot5> bug 1421009 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8 sometimes hangs on boot" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421009
<Mirv> now it's a bit hard to say whether all of those suites which gain failures should be somehow fixed, or if it's something where autopilot itself could be fixed
<elfy> pitti: you about?
<elfy> welcome back wxl - been somewhere nice?
<wxl> elfy: yep. spent the last week surfing, paddleboarding, skateboarding, and biking around santa cruz, ca
<elfy> :)
<elfy> sounds awesome :)
<wxl> was
<wxl> want to move there bad now :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-03-31
<kris_> Hi everyone. I’m new here and I have been working on daily vivid for past couple of weeks. Today is the first time I encounter some problems. I worked on Install entire disk in Ubuntu Desktop i386 and the installation failed at step 15 as no prompt to eject disc was provided. System did not rebooted, I had to reset the VM to bring it up normally because it hang after pressing enter at restart into the new install.
<kris_> I have found similar bug #1436715 and used it to report a bug. I also marked it as passed, since after reset I was able to boot the system just fine. Is this the right way to do this?
<ubot5> bug 1436715 in casper (Ubuntu Vivid) "Vivid DVD fails to reboot or shutdown w/o hard reset" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436715
<kris_> Thanks
#ubuntu-quality 2015-04-01
<elfy> flexiondotorg: any reason that Mate appears to not have the upstart option in grub advanced?
<oSoMoN> om26er, hey, when do you think you’ll get to validating silo 9 ? I’m eager to get it landed today if possible
<om26er> oSoMoN, I'll land it today, promise.
<oSoMoN> cheers
<Mirv> ubuntu-qa: could you schedule some time to code review the combo https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/autopilot/dbus_search_no_seen_connections/+merge/254109 + https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/autopilot/ap1.5_dbus_search_no_seen_connections/+merge/254200 (same change, different branch) so that we could approach landing the silo it's currently included at?
<Mirv> in other words, you don't need to land it since it's our silo, but a code review would be needed
<rhuddie> Mirv, I've created a task to get this review done.
<Mirv> rhuddie: thanks!
<rhuddie> Mirv, is this silo 18?
<Mirv> rhuddie: yes, although the silo has other things too
<rhuddie> Mirv, that's fine. just wanted to make sure we have all the info.
<Mirv> ok
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Where is upstart referenced exactly?
<pitti> brendand: something you mentioned yesterday made me think..
<pitti> brendand: what exactly do you want to do with a local build on the phone and running tests with that?
<pitti> brendand: (I think fixing that bug won't help with what you want to do, but let's hear your plan first)
<hasgarion> Hello
<brendand> pitti, we just wanted to use the modules provided by the package in the same way as other tests might use them, since the intention is that the python module provided by the binary package can be used by other test suites (not just the ones in the ubuntu-ota-tests package)
<brendand> pitti, that's why we packaged the module in the first place as opposed to just putting it under debian/tests
<pitti> brendand: ah, that's what I thought/feared
<pitti> brendand: a locally built .deb can also just be unpacked into /tmp/ somewhere, so wrt. having (not) to set $PYTHONPATH that doesn't help you at all
<elfy> flexiondotorg: what I'm saying (but haven't checked anymore than ubuntu, mate and ubuntu)is that mate does not appear to have upstart as an option in the advanced menu of grub,xubuntu and ubuntu do
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Thanks for the heads up. What file do I need to inspect?
<elfy> ?
<elfy> no idea what makes upstart appear in grub as an option I'm afraid
<elfy> at a guess I would suspect pitti would ;)
<pitti> having upstart installed, for once :)
<pitti> is it?
<elfy> pitti: lol
<pitti> the rest is in grub
<elfy> flexiondotorg: that'll be it then - doesn't appear to be there :)
<elfy> flexiondotorg: so - question is - will you be giving people that flexibility?
<flexiondotorg> pitti, Should upstart be included in the Advanced GRUB menu? Is it optional and mandatory?
<knome> sure it can't be both..:P
<flexiondotorg> *optional or mandatory
<elfy> flexiondotorg: I think that 'if' upstart is installed - then it WILL appear in the adv grub menu, upstart's not on your manifest
<flexiondotorg> elfy, OK. I might include upstart for PowerPC because that arch is experiencing some issues.
<flexiondotorg> pitti, What package should I include in order to make upstart an option, but not the default/
<elfy> o/ knome
<knome> hello elfy
<pitti> flexiondotorg: "upstart"
<pitti> flexiondotorg: upstart-sysv would be the default
<flexiondotorg> pitti, Thanks.
<gQuigs> wondering if it's possible to use apport-cli to report a bug to an arbitrary LP project (not an Ubuntu package) and attach an arbitrary file
 * gQuigs is looking to see if it might be useful for support
<elfy> flexiondotorg: it's obviously nothing to do with me what you do - but what about people that might want to use upstart because systemd takes ages to boot, just would have thought it would be better to be in the same place as the rest of flavours
<Letozaf_> balloons, hey
#ubuntu-quality 2015-04-02
<hasgarion> Hi there, I'm playing around with 15.04 and I think ctrl-alt-t does not work (does not launch terminal), what would be the best was to verify?
<hasgarion> s/best was/best way
#ubuntu-quality 2015-04-03
<dobey> anyone have any idea why i'd be getting this with adt-run? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10733127/
<dobey> it keeps happening constantly, which makes it hard to actually verify if my tests work or not
<dobey> i'm guessing that getting an answer to that is probably going to be very unlikely today or even monday :-/
#ubuntu-quality 2015-04-05
<dkessel> elfy: do you have the rights to mark bugs against the iso tracker as duplicates? I think I don't - or I don't know where to find it...
<dkessel> bug 1440513 is a duplicate of bug 1428256
<ubot5> bug 1440513 in Ubuntu QA Website "http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/user says error!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1440513
<ubot5> bug 1428256 in Ubuntu QA Website "An error page appears when i try to open my user account page" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1428256
<elfy> done
<dkessel> lol. nvm i just found the option. i think we must have marked it at the same time :)
<dkessel> thanks
<elfy> it's shame that 'user' fails - perhaps we'd be able to look at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/testers and see what reports tracker 'user's are making
<dkessel> you mean the "user" page should show a summary of test reports of the user?
<elfy> would make like easy for me :)
<dkessel> sure, why not
<elfy> at least access to it - not sure why that link fails now, suspect at some point it didn't
<ianorlin> grr looks like X is completely broken in my mom laptop and the graphics look completely corrupted and am having trouble logging into launchpad from lynx as the display is completely corrupted
<ianorlin> should I just apport-collect it after reporting it from my computer to get the info?
<elfy> that's what I would do
<ianorlin>  thanks elfy
<ianorlin> gah launchpad wants to launch a browser for token authentication and the GUI is pretty much entirely corrupted and unreadable.
<elfy> in tty1 - use apport-cli --save to a file, then grab the saved file and add it from a working machine?
<elfy> or tty whatever obviously, just not 7 :)
<elfy> or actually even report it from a working machine perhaps, that's what apport-cli -c implies
<ianorlin> elfy it is not a crash but the UI doesn't even have any fonts on it
<elfy> ianorlin: not sure what you're trying to do
<elfy> I assume you'd manually reported something then wanted to collect from the laptop and then add that
<ianorlin> elfy: I am doing a live test and can't apport collect because GUI is really impossible to read
<elfy> but want to create a bug?
<ianorlin> yeah I manual filed and want to apport-collect
<elfy> try apport-cli -u bugnumber
<ianorlin> did it said I had to use apport-collect
<elfy> and apport-collect bugnumber?
<ianorlin> takes me to a launchpad page I can't log into
<elfy> ok
<elfy> try apport-cli -f --save path/to/file.crash packagename
<elfy> then copy the file.crash to something - move it to a usable machine
<elfy> then add it from there
<ianorlin> done
<ianorlin> finally
<elfy> \o/
<elfy> what image live test? lubuntu?
<ianorlin> yes
<elfy> sounds nasty wherever it is
<ianorlin> yes it is
<elfy> just syncing the image - see if I can see the same
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> when I try and boot that image with vbox I get the pwconv issue
<ianorlin> pwconv?
<elfy> http://i.imgur.com/ustsnL6.png
<elfy> seen that 'recently'
<ianorlin> argh I also get that with the vga and vmvga backens for virt-manager
<elfy> there was definitely a recent issue with that, not able to find the bug though now :(
<elfy> flexiondotorg: remember what the pwconv /etc/passwd 0600 bug was?
<elfy> ianorlin: wxlmight remember too
<elfy> anyway - that's enough Sunday for me ...
#ubuntu-quality 2016-04-05
 * alesage_testing pokes alesage
<alesage> ping alesage_testing
<alesage> ping alesage_testing
<teward> alesage: um, why're you using #ubuntu-quality to test things?
<alesage> teward, I thought this was a place where testers like to hang out, am I right alesage_testing ?
#ubuntu-quality 2016-04-06
<oSoMoN> jibel, what’s the plan with silo 31? will it be validated (again) today?
<jibel> oSoMoN, oh, is it ready. I'll do it now
<oSoMoN> jibel, thanks!
<jibel> I hate where silos are marked ready but are not
<jibel> it creates lot of confusion
<oSoMoN> me too
<oSoMoN> jibel, wouldn’t it be possible to detect when a silo that had previously been marked ready for QA (and had thus generated a trello card in the QA queue) is being rebuilt, and delete that card automatically?
<jibel> oSoMoN, it's definitely possible. Just needs the time to do it
<jibel> oSoMoN, but really I'd like to get rid of the trello board and integrate it directly into bileto
<oSoMoN> ack, so many things to do and so little time/manpower…
<oSoMoN> jibel, that’d be even better, indeed
<oSoMoN> jibel, is there a bug report I can subscribe to, to track that?
<jibel> oSoMoN, no there is none
<jibel> and no place to report
<jibel> oSoMoN, 31 approved
<jibel> oSoMoN, it's a change in 1 statement and covered by a test
<oSoMoN> jibel, thanks, I’ve seen and triggered the publication already
<pitti> jibel: bonjour jibel, ça va ?
<pitti> jibel: is it right that https://platform-qa-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-xenial-desktop-i386-smoke-default/  is one of the tests that controls the /pending → /current promotion?
<jibel> Salut pitti! ça va bien et toi?
<pitti> jibel: je vais bien aussi, merci !
<jibel> pitti, yes it is
<pitti> jibel: I was told that yesterday /current was Apr 1, now it's Apr 5, that seems to match
<jibel> pitti, there is a problem with sshd which doesn't start on first boot
<pitti> jibel: ok, two questions
<jibel> cyphermox was looking into it AFAIK
<pitti> I don't see any useful log in https://platform-qa-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-xenial-desktop-i386-smoke-default/84/ which shows the actual problem
<pitti> and are there any kind of email notifications if a test flips from pass to fail?
<pitti> I figure watching a dashboard with 100 tests every day isn't practical
<cyphermox> that failure is in the test harness
<jibel> cyphermox, the problme with ssh?
<cyphermox> ie utah is broken, not the image.
<cyphermox> jibel: not sure if that was ssh, but permission errors?
<cyphermox> oh,
<jibel> it works on server and it works if oem is enabled
<cyphermox> or network
<cyphermox> 2016-04-06 05:28:19,334 root WARNING: Command (ping -c1 -w5 utah-12106-xenial-i386) failed with return code: 1
<cyphermox> 2016-04-06 05:41:19,750 cleanup WARNING: OSError when changing directory permissions: [Errno 1] Operation not permitted: '/var/lib/utah/vm/utah-12106-xenial-i386/disk0.qcow2'
<cyphermox> 2016-04-06 05:41:19,750 cleanup WARNING: OSError when changing directory permissions: [Errno 1] Operation not permitted: '/var/lib/utah/vm/utah-12106-xenial-i386/tmpC7kDFJ/initrd.lz'
<cyphermox> 2016-04-06 05:41:19,751 cleanup WARNING: OSError when changing directory permissions: [Errno 1] Operation not permitted: '/var/lib/utah/vm/utah-12106-xenial-i386/tmpC7kDFJ/xenial-desktop-i386.iso'
<pitti> https://platform-qa-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-xenial-desktop-i386-smoke-default/84/artifact/log/utah-server-ssh.log looks like ssh failure, indeed
<cyphermox> 2016-04-06 05:41:19,751 cleanup WARNING: OSError when changing directory permissions: [Errno 1] Operation not permitted: '/var/lib/utah/vm/utah-12106-xenial-i386/tmpC7kDFJ/kernel'
<cyphermox> UTAH timeout: retry(sshcheck, retry_timeout=180, logmethod=debug) timed out after 600 seconds
<jibel> nuclearbob, ^
<pitti> max filed bug 1554266 about that, but so far without reproduction instructions
<ubot5`> bug 1554266 in openssh (Ubuntu) "sshd does not start on newly installed desktop system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1554266
<cyphermox> ssh works after install, I tried before
<pitti> I wasn't able to reproduce that on a cloud or desktop installation so far, so I guess it's related to preseeding or whatnot
<pitti> jibel: do you know if someone is watching these failures? I. e. would we know if it fails to promote /current for more than a few days?
<cyphermox> pitti: well, I tried preseeding too
<cyphermox> pitti: I also gave max an alternate way to install openssh, to see if that made any difference (not that it would)
<cyphermox> pitti: I look every once in a while at whether things have migrated :/
<jibel> pitti, sorry was in a meeting. The desktop team is supposed to watch those tests
<jibel> nuclearbob, ^  can you provide steps to reproduce and did you try the alternate way cyphermox recommended?
<nuclearbob> jibel, cyphermox, pitti: I'm watching the tests and making sure we get promotions. I'll add my reproduction steps to the bug, and I'm in the process of trying the alternate method
#ubuntu-quality 2016-04-07
<nuclearbob> pitti, cyphermox: I've been doing more work on the ssh problem. It seems to be pretty specific to preseeded installations on desktop images, but I can't seem to recreate it with a manual installation. I've tried a preseed that works on server images, and it doesn't work on desktop
<nuclearbob> pitti, cyphermox: also, if we enable oem config in the desktop preseed, ssh does come up as expected when we boot into oem mode
<cyphermox> nuclearbob: yes, that's why I was suggesting to preseed it differently on desktop. Not everything in server preseeds is supported by ubiquity
<nuclearbob> cyphermox: the preseed we were using on desktop worked up until the last month or so
<cyphermox> I don't understand why you seem to get things to install ssh, when I try your preseed, ssh is *not* installed.
<nuclearbob> cyphermox: in any case, ssh is installed in every case I've checked, it's just not starting
<nuclearbob> okay, hmm
<cyphermox> no idea what goes on.
<nuclearbob> every time I login, I can run service ssh start and it works
<cyphermox> have you tried the late_command or success_command as I suggested?
<cyphermox> nuclearbob: running service ssh start is not going to help for automation
<nuclearbob> cyphermox: yeah. I don't remember what you suggested in the those commands except for installing ssh, but ssh is installed on my installations. I can try installing it again if that makes sense
<cyphermox> well, even then, if it's installed there is absolutely no reason for it not to start
<nuclearbob> yeah, that's what I still don't get
<cyphermox> maybe if you can save an installed VM somewhere, one that is created by the utah magic and otherwise untouched, I can go look
<nuclearbob> okay, I'll try to do that now
<nuclearbob> do you have access to venonat? If not, I should be able to get it running somewhere else
<cyphermox> I don't know
<N1c0l4s2419> hola
<N1c0l4s2419> hola
<N1c0l4s2419> alguien me dice como ayudar en la comunidad
#ubuntu-quality 2017-04-04
<acheron-a> hello
<acheron-a> has anyone noticed or reported about the nautilus file manager hanging and time-out after you insert an USB drive and click on it to browse the files?  seemed to have started after the eject update
<acheron-a> also when you do a clean install and enter the computer name - host name in the installer, nautilus never picks that up, it just shows "Computer" but if you change the host name in
<acheron-a> [System Settings], [All Settings], System =>
<acheron-a> [Details], [Overview] Device name
<acheron-a> and change it, then the computer name shows up in nautilus
<acheron-a> pretty quiet here
<flocculant> acheron-a: yea - has been quiet since balloons went off to do other things http://i.imgur.com/Hs4aS75.png
<balloons> flocculant, lol
<flocculant> screenshot makes it look like you only just left :D
<flocculant> prior to the 22ns gQuigs said something on the 21st :p
<acheron-a> i see
<acheron-a> i mentioned a couple of things here and no one said a word
<flocculant> acheron-a: u+1 might get more talk
<acheron-a> what is u+1?
<flocculant> #ubuntu+1 the dev supporty type channel
<acheron-a> thanks
<balloons> or just plan #ubuntu
<balloons> well then
<flocculant> balloons: are they not likely to say 'that's for +1 not here' ?
<flocculant> anyway - back to just idling in this channel :p
#ubuntu-quality 2017-04-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2018-04-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20101020ubuntu535) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Bionic Beta 2] (20101020ubuntu535) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot powerpc [Bionic Beta 2] (20101020ubuntu535) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Bionic Beta 2] (20101020ubuntu535) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20101020ubuntu535) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Bionic Beta 2] (20101020ubuntu535) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Bionic Beta 2] (20101020ubuntu535) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403.1) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2018-04-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
#ubuntu-quality 2018-04-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180405)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180405)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
#ubuntu-quality 2018-04-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: 37 entries have been added, updated or disabled
#ubuntu-quality 2020-03-30
<guiverc> :(  I can confirm 1869571 on daily live...  (ubu 20.04, not flavor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200329)
<valorie> @bashfulrobot you left off #kubuntu
<valorie> :(
<valorie> rt'd anyway
<valorie> oh, I never used the hashtag
<valorie> sorry, @philipz
<bashfulrobot> valorie: sorry about that! I didn't actually do the tweet. 😞
<valorie> np
<valorie> I have a little list that I just copy
<valorie> and orginally it left some out
<valorie> easy to do
<bashfulrobot> Well I just retweeted the original budgie one and tagged Kubuntu specifically.
<valorie> thank you!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> bashfulrobot: please do retweet the xubuntu, studio, and kubuntu tweets. ideally not all at once, but spaced out. ;D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> valorie: np. just a reminder for everyone that we want to push that hashtag.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Will do. (re @philipz: bashfulrobot: please do retweet the xubuntu, studio, and kubuntu tweets. ideally not all at once, but spaced out. ;D)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> links are in the google doc for easy access :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> 🎉👍
<valorie> @philipz perhaps add the doc link to the /topic?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> valorie: popey has that access on irc
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> bit early for popey yet, I think
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> dont assume the doc will be used much after a few days
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> only two announcements left are for mate and kylin. @wimpress @franksmcb anything from ubuntu mate camp?
<valorie> topic are easily changed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> if you have the power, please do
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> though it maybe more useful to do that in the flavors channel
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
<RikMills> new libreoffice is breaking all ISO builds today /o\
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> :(
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <franksmcb> @philipz the current timeline impacts internal release dates that existed prior to this project. As soon as those are cleared we will have an announcement.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @franksmcb thanks for the update
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <franksmcb> Thanks for all your work on this.
<RikMills> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869652
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1869652 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "1:6.4.2-0ubuntu2 breaks ISO builds were libreoffice is seeded" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Always fun with last minute changes!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> Hey Rik! (re @RikMills: Always fun with last minute changes!)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> Thanks gor your hard work!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> I know I will enjoy Kubuntu 20.04 immensely!!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> Working on getting a physical box for hardware testing!
<guiverc> ubu-20.04 (gnome), dash-to-dock settings, should it show an app?  I'm getting gnome-shell-extension-prefs not found (I assume bug filed already, anyone know of it)?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> I hope so :) (re @Linuxophil: I know I will enjoy Kubuntu 20.04 immensely!!)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @iyogi
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <iyogi> hi
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <iyogi> I have a question. If I install kubuntu 20.04 daily build now, can i upgrade it to release version when its come? :)
<lotuspsychje> !final | iyogi
<ubot5> iyogi: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Focal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 20.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<lotuspsychje> yes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <iyogi> Ok) Thansk for help, autobot :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <iyogi> Ok) Thanx for help, autobot :) (edited)
<lotuspsychje> iyogi: just keep in mind some cases development version might give you still breakage and a clean reinstall 'could' be needed at final
<lotuspsychje> depends on wich case/bugs still occur
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity arm64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Eickmeyer studio wallpaper contest featured in this week's ubuntu podcast at marker 05:07 - https://ubuntupodcast.org/2020/03/28/s13e01-thirteen/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Good morning
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> afternoon
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @popeydc reminder to check if ubuntu twitter can tweet about the testing week
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Oh we totally will.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> I'm making a small video about it at the moment. Is there anything I should probably bring up? :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1r-EiIhfTILuAleEixu1dhLZTOKFah7WyfRE2CVMHFag/edit# (re @schykle: I'm making a small video about it at the moment. Is there anything I should probably bring up? :D)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> details are in there if you want to pluck from it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Thanks! :D (re @popeydc: details are in there if you want to pluck from it)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @brsch
<vyo20031> Not sure if it is known problem, but kubuntu installer crashes on user creation if you don't fill user info screen by that time
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> is it in this list? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/defects
<vyo20031> Having trouble accessing it...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> hm, site appears down
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> /me pokes canonical IS
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> weird, works in chrome, not in firefox here
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> no working in opera or firefox for me
<vyo20031> Seems to be back up for me
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> am talking to the hosting people
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> site seems back, the defect page is taking a while, likely because it's a giant list of launchpad API calls.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop arm64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Ok, looks like the main Ubuntu ISO built OK today. It is just flavour builds that crashed and burned (as we can pull stuff from universe)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> The Ubuntu MATE ISO I grabbed this morning reports one file corrupt during the initial check on live boot. Downloaded a few times and it's consistent. Not sure if that's useful for anyone here.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> The Ubuntu MATE ISO I grabbed this morning reports one file corrupt during the initial check on live boot. Downloaded a few times and it's consistent. Not sure if that's useful for anyone here. Doesn't seem to break anything for me though. (edited)
<RikMills> fyi, release-team/core-devs etc are working hard to get the flavour ISO builds fixed :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Awesome :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> RikMills: thanks for the update and for noticing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> If the Kubuntu iso build fails, I get an email :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> well that's an easy way to find out :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> I hope this will be fixed soon. However, the harder solution being considered means a new libreoffice upload, which could take 24hrs or more to build and get through QA.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @argrubbs
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <argrubbs> Thanks!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> which flavor are you looking to test?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ericadams> All of them right @argrubbs :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <argrubbs> Haha, my main focus would be GNOME Ubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <argrubbs> There's a bug in the current version of mutter in focal. With proprietary nvidia drivers installed, if you change scaling to 200% the monitors go to sleep. It's been fixed upstream in master. I'm submitting a bug report now about it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <argrubbs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1869750
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1869750 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Screens turn off when setting display scaling to 200%" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <argrubbs> If anyone is interested.
<bashfulrobot> @argrubbs Good catch! That would have hit us for sure.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <argrubbs> @bashfulrobot Hehe, glad I could help. Thankfully it's been fixed upstream.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> @argrubbs In the past when I filed bugs and there was a fix, I had been asked to link the commit intio the Launchpad bug. I'm not sure if that is process or preference. (and at times difficult to do!). 😊
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <argrubbs> Let me see if I can put it in there.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> 👍
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <argrubbs> Just added the merge requests and the original gitlab issue
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Amazing. Thanks. (re @argrubbs: Just added the merge requests and the original gitlab issue)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> Gnome ubuntu needs to be polished ones and ones again. Because it shouldn't be buggy like the last LTS
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome Benoit
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Benoit> Thanks, about to test Kubuntu focal on a recent Lenovo Yoga C940
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> happy bug hunting
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @Tohsaka_Chan
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Tohsaka_Chan> oh... (re @philipz: welcome @Tohsaka_Chan)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> presume you are japanese ;D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Tohsaka_Chan> no (re @philipz: presume you are japanese ;D)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Tohsaka_Chan> i am  brazilian lol
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> okey dokey. which ubuntu flavor are you looking to try out?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Tohsaka_Chan> Kubuntu (re @philipz: okey dokey. which ubuntu flavor are you looking to try out?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> presume you've read the announcement, which details who to be a tester
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Tohsaka_Chan> yeah (re @philipz: presume you've read the announcement, which details who to be a tester)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Tohsaka_Chan> I'll see if I can install 20.04 today to hunt for bugs :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> happy hunting :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Tohsaka_Chan> whispering: i hate deb packages (re @philipz: happy hunting :D)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> They love you :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Tohsaka_Chan>  (re @popeydc: They love you :))
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> watched your latest video @popeydc . if you look closely, you can see the icons in the panel change during the update and restart :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> yeah :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> strange that files only updated after a restart
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> have a good night everyone. stay safe.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> o/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Tohsaka_Chan> I'm hoping my hard drive isn't "dead"...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Focal Beta] (20101020ubuntu609) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Focal Beta] (20101020ubuntu609) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Focal Beta] (20101020ubuntu609) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Focal Beta] (20101020ubuntu609) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Focal Beta] (20101020ubuntu609) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2020-03-31
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Tohsaka_Chan> does rebuilding mean that the iso is being "compiled" again?:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Yes.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Well "built" perse.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Tohsaka_Chan> so I'll wait ... maybe a long time: :) (re @bashfulrobot: Well "built" perse.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> There were some issues earlier. I had not checked the status.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Tohsaka_Chan> go to... simulate  dual boot LOL:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <scubaTech> Hey all :) Been using Ubuntu Studio for several years. Saw the call for beta testers and happy to help
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome Zachariah
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> hi @scubaTech
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> glad to have you onboard
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Hi @philipz!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I've been using Kubuntu for quite a while. I had been using 16.04 because of compatibility with MapR and SQL Server. My main system is 18.04, but I have an empty 256GB nVME SSD that is just waiting to have 20.04 installed. My USB 3.0 stick just got the installer on.
<valorie> nice!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Tohsaka_Chan> it's close:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <hungnkUET> Hi all
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> hi @hungnkUET
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <hungnkUET> i am using Kubuntu 20.04 and when i download chormium from terminal ( sudo apt install chormium-brower )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <hungnkUET> i can not find it on Internet dogegory. I have to use command "chromium-browser" to open it from terminal. It is a bug right ? And i am going here to report it.
<valorie> did it download with that misspelled command?
<valorie> afaik chromium is only available in Ubuntu as a snap
<valorie> this is not a place to flle bugs, no
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> You are correct. https://www.google.com/url?q=https://snapcraft.io/blog/chromium-in-ubuntu-deb-to-snap-transition&sa=U&ved=2ahUKEwjl0eq528PoAhVUrZ4KHVXvDU0QFjAAegQIChAB&usg=AOvVaw13Birn-EEpS0JIUiryc-4g (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <valorie> afaik chromium is only available in Ubuntu as a snap)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Still, let's make sure we're not filing bugs here or linking bugs we've filed, only discussion about testing. :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> 👍
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> to all flavors with twitter accounts, lets retweet this and also tweet out our own - https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1244819586916073477
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> I gotchu 💪 Not a flavour but I have good taste ™️ (re @philipz: to all flavors with twitter accounts, lets retweet this and also tweet out our own - https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1244819586916073477)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> I gotchu 💪 I’m not a flavour but I have good taste ™️ (edited) (re @philipz: to all flavors with twitter accounts, lets retweet this and also tweet out our own - https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1244819586916073477)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> thanks @schykle for spreading the word
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> lets spread the word on facebook as well
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @AlexeyNikitin01
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @BugShell
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> nice vid @schykle https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4MAdkwuWg0
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> ❤️
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> I hope it gets more people interested! :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01> Привет всем
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> beta builds seem to be out - http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/411/builds
<valorie> it is, however it will be respun once libreoffice finishes rebuilding
<valorie> most of us flavors include it in our ISOs, and it was breaking all of 'em
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @schykle its good to include your hardware configuration and install options in the comment section of test results. like if its a VM or real hardware and some basic hardware info (cpu, ram, graphics, etc)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> xubutu's tweet for those that wish to retweet - https://twitter.com/Xubuntu/status/1244851920738455553
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I'm booting to my USB now.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @williamconna
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Anyone else have their screen turn green with Night Color rather than red?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @RikMills @Sick_Rimmit or valorie: ^^^
<valorie> not me.....
<valorie> works perfectly so far
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I think it's an issue with nVidia cards using the native driver.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I think in order to implement the fix you have to edit your X11.conf file.
<valorie> I'm using nvidia and their driver.....
<valorie> otoh I have a sys76 machine and use the system76 PPA to control the nvidia drivers
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> This is a fresh install of 20.04 from today's build. But I think it happened on my last system and I fixed it by editing X11.conf.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Sorry, Xorg.conf.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Time to try Starcraft II in Wine!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Anyone else getting strange lines in their Konsole windows? I'm getting white and orange lines between the character rows, and occasionally in between menu bar option rectangles.
<lotuspsychje> Zachariah: wich flavour are you on?
<lotuspsychje> for those who are testing lubuntu 20.04, i filed bug #1869696 yesterday
<ubot5> bug 1869696 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Installer failed to create partition table" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869696
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome Davit
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> lotuspsychje: Zachariah's on kubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Davit> 🙏 (re @philipz: welcome Davit)
<lotuspsychje> philipz: tnx
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Yes, Kubuntu. I've been a KDE person for the last 12 years.
<lotuspsychje> Zachariah: wich nvidia chipset & driver are you using?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> EVGA GTX 1070 FTW2 Driver Version: 440.64
<lotuspsychje> that sounds like the latest driver indeed, did you try a switch of driver versions yet Zachariah ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> No, I do not want to downgrade drivers ever. This is not a show-stopper since the lines never cross actual text. I was just wondering if it was happening to anyone else. It seems only to happen in Konsole and no other applidogion.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I will make a note of it in the bug reporter once I get some screenshots.
<lotuspsychje> Zachariah: drivers switching doesnt really mean downgrading, in some cases that could fix things, i reccomend to test
<lotuspsychje> specially with graphical glitches
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Ok, a side-switch then? Are you suggesting I uninstall the nVidia driver from Universe and then download directly from their site?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> never heard of that (re @philipz: @RikMills @Sick_Rimmit or valorie: ^^^)
<lotuspsychje> Zachariah: no, check ubuntu-drivers list, to see the driver versions available for your card on the ubuntu repos
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Switching to 390 did not help. I will probably try switching to 430 in a minute. I don't think it's a driver issue. Nothing else is affected one bit.
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx for testing that Zachariah
<RikMills> we might get new beta candidate ISOs later today, but at the moment that is still blocked
<lotuspsychje> cool tnx RikMills
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <akshettrj> How much time does the Ubuntu 20.04 installer takes normally to load?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <akshettrj> After the initial screen, it gets stuck for me on loading screen (re @akshettrj: How much time does the Ubuntu 20.04 installer takes normally to load?)
<lotuspsychje> akshettrj: try pressing F1 to switch textboot, see if its the integrity check lagging?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <akshettrj> After sometime it starts printing fsck:md5sums% again and again (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <lotuspsychje> akshettrj: try pressing F1 to switch textboot, see if its the integrity check lagging?)
<lotuspsychje> akshettrj: yes thats a known bug, press S to skip for now till its fixed please
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <akshettrj> Yeah sure
<lotuspsychje> bug #1867065
<ubot5> bug 1867065 in casper (Ubuntu Focal) "Installer hangs at boot on machine" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867065
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <akshettrj> Thanks
<lotuspsychje> akshettrj: welcome ; )
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> hi BluesKaj
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Tohsaka_Chan> cool:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> to all the flavors and testers, please try to keep the buzz going about #UbuntuTestingWeek throughout the testing week on social media and any other mediums to promote all aspects of contributions that can make it into the LTS, like ISO testing, bug hunting, and translations
<lotuspsychje> philipz: can we get a link in #ubuntu+1 in topic perhaps?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kernelx64> 👍☺️ (re @philipz: to all the flavors and testers, please try to keep the buzz going about #UbuntuTestingWeek throughout the testing week on social media and any other mediums to promote all aspects of contributions that can make it into the LTS, like ISO testing, bug hunting, and translations)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> lotuspsychje: if it hasn't been announced in there yet, then it should be
<lotuspsychje> it has not
<lotuspsychje> philipz: can i also propose someone makes a new tweet about this at: https://twitter.com/ubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> please see who can put it into the topic and have the link as https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-20-04-testing-week/15043
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> lotuspsychje: @popeydc is on getting it into the ubuntu twitter
<lotuspsychje> great
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <akshettrj> I dont know if its some new implementation they are following but my ubuntu doesnt have the package installer, i mean i cannot install .deb files directly by double clicking them. Is this because they are using snap primarily now?
<lotuspsychje> philipz: the UWN guys also made an article in: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue624
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <akshettrj> I am new in using ubuntu.. (re @akshettrj: I dont know if its some new implementation they are following but my ubuntu doesnt have the package installer, i mean i cannot install .deb files directly by double clicking them. Is this because they are using snap primarily now?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> lotuspsychje: yes i knew :D thanks again @guiverc
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @akshettrj if you double click a .deb, it should open in the software center
<lotuspsychje> philipz: do you know if the blog guys will make an article too? https://ubuntu.com/blog
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <akshettrj> It opens archive manager (re @philipz: @akshettrj if you double click a .deb, it should open in the software center)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> lotuspsychje: not sure. its all in popey's hands, but he assured yesterday that we definitely will get on twitter
<lotuspsychje> great
<popey> We weren't planning on doing an ubuntu.com blog, no
<lotuspsychje> ok
<popey> We will likely not do a social post until the beta is out.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <akshettrj> Solved it... Nvm (re @akshettrj: It opens archive manager)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Tohsaka_Chan> translations... (re @philipz: to all the flavors and testers, please try to keep the buzz going about #UbuntuTestingWeek throughout the testing week on social media and any other mediums to promote all aspects of contributions that can make it into the LTS, like ISO testing, bug hunting, and translations)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Tohsaka_Chan> my native language is brazilian portuguese, but i use the system in english ... (re @philipz: to all the flavors and testers, please try to keep the buzz going about #UbuntuTestingWeek throughout the testing week on social media and any other mediums to promote all aspects of contributions that can make it into the LTS, like ISO testing, bug hunting, and translations)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Tohsaka_Chan> I'll see how the Portuguese translations are in a little while :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <lipe66> I can help translations to brailian portuguese on Ubuntu Budgie. since i reviewed all of them in the last month
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Tohsaka_Chan if you get some time, please help with these
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://translations.launchpad.net/xubuntu-docs/cosmic/+lang/pt_BR
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-xubuntu/pt_BR/+translate
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Tohsaka_Chan> good (re @philipz: https://translations.launchpad.net/xubuntu-docs/cosmic/+lang/pt_BR)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> in the ISO testcases, it mentions "The slideshow is entirely in your language", so translations are beneficial for the installer
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <lipe66> If you  need any support I can help you (re @Tohsaka_Chan: good)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Tohsaka_Chan> this is very good :):
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> the contributor docs are less crucial. most crucial is the installer slides and the documentation (user-docs) which only 7 are untranslated
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @lipe66 can you check on the 1 'need review':
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> Spanish isn't full translated (re @philipz: the contributor docs are less crucial. most crucial is the installer slides and the documentation (user-docs) which only 7 are untranslated)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes many languages arent, so all are welcome to contribute to it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> I'll try to but the Spanish community team doesn't accept me. (re @philipz: yes many languages arent, so all are welcome to contribute to it)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Tohsaka_Chan> sad (re @Reinaldo_Espinosa: I'll try to but the Spanish community team doesn't accept me.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes it unfortunate that this is a barrier for contributors, but to ensure quality, some barriers have to be set
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> But how you can improve the quality of translations if you don't accept new members to the community?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> And you're overwhelmed with your work. At least is what I can see. In any other way I couldn't explain why "off" is usually translated "apagado" when in Spanish it depend on the context for example WiFi isn't "apagado" but it is deactivated or desactivado. In English this could sound like a  crazy think to say but for us (all the people who speak Spanish as our mother tong
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> And you're overwhelmed with your work. At least is what I can see. In any other way I couldn't explain why "off" is usually translated "apagado" when in Spanish it depend on the context for example WiFi isn't "apagado" but it is deactivated or "desactivado". In English this could sound like a  crazy think to say but for us (all the people who speak Spanish as our mother to
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> like most contributions, it has to go through gate keepers, and if your contributions aren't getting in, you have to contact the gate keepers directly and if that doesnt work, you have to look at options to go over their head to the people above them
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <lipe66> ok I am on it (re @philipz: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <lipe66> Well, like portuguese, that you have Portugal Portuguese and Brazilian Portuguese were the english term has 2 different translations, i imagine that spanish can be problematic also
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kernelx64> I can say that is .t. cos I am pt
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kernelx64> 😄
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I had to manually set Software Center as default opener, but that should have been the default from the beginning. (re @akshettrj: Solved it... Nvm)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> With beta freeze having hit yesterday, and with the franticness at which I've been moving, I really need to take a day off today. If something comes up and it's Ubuntu Studio related and it's urgent, give me a ping.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i think i reported the same bug in a video
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> no i guess that was some other default app not being assigned correctly in ubuntu :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Tohsaka_Chan> this is very cool:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> it is? (re @Tohsaka_Chan: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Tohsaka_Chan> i not spak english LOL (re @RikMills: it is?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Tohsaka_Chan> i not speak english LOL (edited) (re @RikMills: it is?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> well, I'm still not sure why you showed that. you haven't installed the build dependencies of what you are trying to build, but ****shrug**** (re @Tohsaka_Chan: i not speak english LOL)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Tohsaka_Chan> now i hate slang :) (re @RikMills: well, I'm still not sure why you showed that. you haven't installed the build dependencies of what you are trying to build, but ****shrug****)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @MateoBioengineer
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> Hi, I install Ubuntu 20.04 daily build the las 3 days, and the update for today have a bug
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> I can't launch snaps apps
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> what happens if you try to?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> (from the command line for example doing snap run (snaprun))
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> One moment
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> (from the command line for example doing snap run (snapname)) (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> which snap did you try?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> ooh, i had this today!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I know the workaround. I'll get a bug filed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> sudo service apparmor restart
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> do that
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> then try again
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> Thanks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> I have a question, why did they choose zfs instead of btrfs or xfs?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Our teams evaluated the options and feel more confident supporting zfs
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> XFS does not have all the management capability. BTRFS - not near the production workloads in the industry. Some historical issues w/ BTRFS. ZFS also has industry momentum. I'm speculating.
<wxl> zfs has seen extensive use in production environments for years
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Sounds fair
<wxl> although that has been primarily within the confines of unix. there's been a long effort to bring zfs support to linux
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> the BSDs have been enjoying it for quite some time
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> yeah, why shouldn't we have some of the fun :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I have a video lined up about it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> And considering FreeBSD is going to rebase with ZFS on Linux....
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> all comes down to licensing :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> For those interested, https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2018-December/072422.html (re @bashfulrobot: And considering FreeBSD is going to rebase with ZFS on Linux....)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yep there was a major zfs company that moved that way so everyone had to follow
<wxl> btrfs is intriguing as it was meant to compete to btrfs but it's lagging behind
<wxl> uhh meant to compete to zfs
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> hahahaha
<wxl> curiously rhel dropped support for it (btrfs)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> Ok, thanks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> think the only distro using butter is suse
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> It certainly used to use it by default, dunno if it still does.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Plenty of other people do too. The Jolla phone does. NetGear ReadyNAS devices too
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> Now one more question, how do I run this fingerprint reader in Ubuntu to login
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> What laptop?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> does ubuntu have a fingerprint login option?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> Lenovo IdeaPad s540
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Yes, but! Not all devices are supported, sadly.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> assume its an upstream issue right?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> at least it recognizes it, in deepin and arcolinux it did not appear in the list of lsusb
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/usbutils/+bug/1721909
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1721909 in usbutils (Ubuntu) "Goodix GF3208 (fingerprint reader) not being recognised by lsusb(usbutils)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Might have to do some searches for that USB ID 27c6:55b4 to see
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> The problem is that some finger print readers need a binary blob firmware to work.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Most of the older devices do work, e.g. my X220 and T450 work fine, but newer models are less compatible.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Where is the best place to download the Beta ISOs? I got mine from cdimage.ubuntu.com . Is that the correct lodogion?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yep
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> The beta isn't out yet, not until thursday or so
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Yes. The daily.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> Thanks (re @popeydc: Might have to do some searches for that USB ID 27c6:55b4 to see)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> But as Alan said... No beta yet.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> That's the one.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> any update about testdrive?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> For Ubuntu proper. The flavours have their own respective daily URLS.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> did dustin kurklin respond
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Ok, thanks! I just wanted to make sure I was using the right one. The text on my lock screen is tiny, but the global scale takes effect when I log in. Is there any way to fix the lock screen? I'm using a 43" 4K TV for a monitor, but the text is even smaller than it should be for 4K. My 18.04 looks correct.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> I don't want to take this off topic, but I have some questions. Ok to contact direct? (re @Zachariah: Ok, thanks! I just wanted to make sure I was using the right one. The text on my lock screen is tiny, but the global scale takes effect when I log in. Is there any way to fix the lock screen? I'm using a 43" 4K TV for a monitor, but the text is even smaller than it should be fo
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Go ahead. I'm here.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> For that you can install gnome-teak-tool in order to increase the font size
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
<maggotbrain> kinda sucks that I have to do a large software update immediately after installing.
<maggotbrain> Are there any scripts available for me to stress the install?
<valorie> maggotbrain: there should be no updates to a fresh install of 20.04
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Depends when you do the install. It's just the delta between the day the iso was made that you downloaded and now
<maggotbrain> valorie: that is simply not true.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> It simply is true if you install immediately after the iso is made :D
<valorie> if you are doing dailies, then as popey said, there will be a daily delta
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
<valorie> while we're in beta freeze there will be few changes/additions
<maggotbrain> I followed one of the links to the ISO on https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-20-04-testing-week/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Look at the date stamp on the file
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> 2020-03-29 02:17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> It's now two days later.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> well thats the last daily for xubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/411/builds/209834/downloads
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/209834/downloads
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Yup, all good, working as designed.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> signing off. have a good night all and stay safe.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> o/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> checked your channel but didnt see the new video :(
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> 1st candidate ISOs for the beta are starting to roll in. can be tested, but be aware they may be re-rolled at any point
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> 1st candidate ISOs for the beta are starting to roll in. can be tested, but be aware they may be re-spun at any point (edited)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity arm64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi [Focal Beta] (20200331.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi [Focal Beta] (20200331.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop arm64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome >_Sudo
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @londoed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> FYI, today's kubuntu daily iso install fails: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1869992
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1869992 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity crashes during Kubuntu OEM install on WIFI menu" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @DarinMiller
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> Thanks Yousuf. :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> will there be yaru qt theme for kubuntu?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> if you install it :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @DarinMiller is it limited to just the oem install or does it happen with all installs?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> Every install. I cannot pass the network menu regardless of method of install.
<valorie> anyone else running into this in the past few hours?
<valorie> I've not heard of it in other chans
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> updating my iso now and will try
<valorie> yet
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> Repeated on 2 different laptops with and without wired network connection.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> just with kubuntu?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> yes.  I can try ubuntu or something else if you want.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <>_Sudo> Thanks (re @philipz: welcome >_Sudo)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @DarinMiller please do if you have them
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> running in a VM and didnt have a problem. guess i'll have to run on real hardware :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> The Ubuntu install is not affected by the Kubuntu network bug (same hw).  However, the Ubuntu installer refused to install to a USB drive.... bug?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> no crash on xubuntu for network menu either
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> Looking at the source code for ubi-prepare.py where the error was flagged and as the error code states, self.frontend.ubuntu_drivers is not defined in the class...
<valorie> not a coder but that doesn't sound good to me!
<valorie> mention that in the bug reports?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> all are welcome to retweet for budgie - https://twitter.com/UbuntuBudgie/status/1245091924047990787
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> The embedded classes are 1 step above my python comprehension skills, I am attempting to find where several of the class procs are defined/loaded... If I figure it out, I will definitely provide comment at minimum and preferably a patch.
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> a patch would move things along tremendously
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> thanks! (re @philipz: all are welcome to retweet for budgie - https://twitter.com/UbuntuBudgie/status/1245091924047990787)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <akshettrj> What is difference between this and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/pending/ (re @popeydc: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> grepping all files in the ubiquity package shows the only reference is in ubi-prepare.py.  I suspect code was removed from one of import files, but I do not know how to use LP well enough to discover the commit.  It's getting late here.  I am willing to learn if someone has time to edudoge.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> Good night for now.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @troyBORG
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Hello.  Downloading Kubuntu right now actually.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I setup 20.04 UB server on my pi over the weekend.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> How's that running? (re @troyBORG: Hello.  Downloading Kubuntu right now actually.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> I setup 20.04 UB server on my pi over the weekend.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> How big do you guys usually make your UEFI partitions.  Or do you usually just go with whatever the defualt is?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> so far no issues.  It has only a 1day uptime (as I rebooted it recently).
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> But its two docker containers its running are still going.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Plex, and Homeassistant.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I don't have HASS controlling anything yet, as I'm still learning how it works
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> not sure about the uefi partition, but when i do a wipe disk install, it creates a 100mb boot partition i believe
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> My desktop looks like it made a 315 MB EFI.    And it has 314 MB free.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> So I don't think it needs to be that big.  (Wonder why it defaulted to that size?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> same with the 100mb partition.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> One thing I did notice I guess with the UB server on my Pi.  Is the date and time was way off.  Like a few times I told it to do updates it would say the something about database not ready for like 11 days or something
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Ran a ntpdate and that fixed it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Then I throw it in as a crontab to run every 12 hrs or something
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I have a ntp server running on my pfsense so it just a local request
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> That was the error I got because the date/time was wrong
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> so checking on my VM of xubuntu, the /boot/efi which is /dev/sda1 is 511mb and 1% is used
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> only 1.02mb is used
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> huh.  So why does Ubuntu have the option to Live boot, or install.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Where Kubuntu only had live boot?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Oh.....
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Kubuntu Crashed right when I clicked Install...:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> kubuntu must have decided thats how they wanted the grub menu, but once you do start kubuntu, it goes into the installer
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @DarinMiller mentioned the same thing and he's filed a bug for it (re @troyBORG: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://imgur.com/pGkAUvf.png
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> from there you choose which one you want
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> yep.  if you click install does it crash for you?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> as mentioned above, the kubuntu crash was reported by @DarinMiller
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> its limited to just kubuntu, as it doesnt happen in other flavors
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> oh
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> For some reason I thought that was a different person that said that.  I'm sorry
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> no probs
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> have you tried any of the testcases for kubuntu?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> obviously you cant do the installer testcases, but presume they have a live session testcase
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> no I havn't.  I don't really use KDE.  I was just wanting to boot it to see how it was looking
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> this one http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/209966/testcases/1303/results
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> we as the installer is crashing, try the live session testcase
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> well* as
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> if you want to add a test result for the crash, you can do so here - http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/209966/testcases/1301/results
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @troyBORG you have a launchpad account?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> no I don't
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> well if you wish to do testcases, then you would need one
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> login.launchpad.net
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> oh I guess I do have one...  gotta reset my password I guess
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> well I guess I've had my account for a few years.....:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i added your info to the bug report - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1869992/comments/8
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1869992 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity crashes during Kubuntu install on WIFI menu" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> 2014. interesting
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> What version of Ubuntu was out back then?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> 14.04
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> oh wait 13.10
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I know I had used linux before that though.  I'm pretty sure I used PClinuxOS 07...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I still have the laptop that I had that running on.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I'm trying to install something, that worked in Ubuntu.  Not sure if its because I'm in live enviroment that it having a shared libaries error..
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Hmm or maybe it doesn't work in qt base?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I've only tried it on GNOME and Xfce.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> conky
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> there is limited stuff you can install when in live session
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> it will run out of space
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> says only 48% used
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> no idea, but i've hit into running out of space multiple times when i've tried to install a number of apps
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I'm just trying to figure out why it won't load.  it says something about shared library.  I looked it up, and it says I have both dependacies for that library installed.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> So, EFI partitions are usually much bigger than explicitly necessary for a couple reasons. The first and primary being that entries in your EFI space can and will grow over time. They're also built to support entries for more than one system. The more entries for more systems you have, the more space is needed. Other things also pass through this space on some operating systems duri
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> So I don't think it needs to be that big.  (Wonder why it defaulted to that size?))
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Also, if you do operate under the expectation that a system will maintain operational for long periods of time, a simple filesystem like FAT32 can't do much to counter this effect, and the reliance of the partition table to do its thing and the slow shrinking typically means things just get pushed further and further in over time.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Also, if you do operate under the expectation that a system will remain operational for long periods of time, a simple filesystem like FAT32 can't do much to counter this effect, and the reliance of the partition table to do its thing and the slow shrinking typically means things just get pushed further and further in over time. (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Also, if you do operate under the expectation that a system will remain operational for long periods of time, a simple filesystem like FAT32 can't do much to counter things like SSD degrading, and the reliance of the partition table to do its thing and the slow shrinking typically means things just get pushed further and further in over time. (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @schykle watching you now on the last BDLL ;D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Ooh yeah :3 Those are great chats. Good bunch of people!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I recognized your name from BDL
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Ubuntu on Schykle - https://youtu.be/p5xsWPy1_V4?t=3765
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Got my Conky running in Kubutu.  Looks good..:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Ooh, nicely done! (re @troyBORG: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I just change the logo, and change the text to the color of the logo.:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> for those that didn't already see the test week announcement on BDLL with @popeydc and @Sick_Rimmit, here it is - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5xsWPy1_V4&t=5516
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <guiverc> thanks Yousuf, I didn't see it all so missed that
<guiverc> I noticed franksmcb couldn't 'skip' validation (1870018), I've been unable to skip lubuntu at all today
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> valorie: thanks for the retweets and likes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2020-April/040954.html
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> testing week mentioned in distrowatch news - https://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20200330#news
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> all are welcome to retweet - https://twitter.com/Xubuntu/status/1245259607540297729
<lotuspsychje> nice one philipz
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401.1)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Looks like the installer had an update, and it works now:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Spoke to soon.:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> you should likely create a bug report for that and attach the /var/log/syslog
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Yep
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <lipe66> don't know if you guys are on the mood for a April 1st. did you saw the https://knome.org site??
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yep saw it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Jibel> @troyBORG please paste the bug number once you filed a report
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I'm not sure how.  I'm looking on launchpad and I when I click the report a bug.  Am I support to submit it from within?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I was running the same VM as night, just installed the update with apt and tried to install.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I backed up the syslog, and going to try it again just to see what happens
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @MrkiMike
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> Howdy! :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> which flavor are you looking to test today
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Eickmeyer any news from Dustin about TestDrive
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> @philipz kubuntu - I'm using KDE Neon these days, but it's broken in so many ways :/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I restarted the VM, and did the install fresh without having all the stuff I did in the live environment and it didn't crash this time....
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> How I do report a bug though the website?  I keep finding myself back at this page:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> the report bug link in ubiquity page
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @troyBORG in the terminal you run 'ubuntu-bug [packagename]' where packagename for the installer is ubiquity
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> whenever you encounter a bug, please always report it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> but yes, with ubuntu-bug is better option
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> if you find a bug in the live session, its 'ubuntu-bug casper'
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> "this package has 772 new bugs"
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Is there a way to attach both a screenshot and the syslog when reporting from the website
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Jibel> syslog is enough
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Jibel> for ubiquity I mean
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> once you run ubuntu-bug, it will send you to launchpad where you can add your screenshots and syslog to it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Jibel> otherwise add a new comment for each attachment
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> for all those new to bug reporting, you can check out popey's video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjTyzyY9RHw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1870143
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870143 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer crash" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> well this isnt really that accurate when the 75th last report was reported 2 months ago (re @RikMills: "this package has 772 new bugs")
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> I know. I was just reading it as if I didn't know that and saw it for the 1st time
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> oh. lol
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> Where can one see status of daily ISO image builds?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> are there any devs here that do bug fixes for ubiquity, as i've filed quite a few over the year and none of been fixed :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> @jibel is one
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> /me hides
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Jibel> don't throw me under the bus ;)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i closed one that was no longer valid as the UI had changed since i filed it, so that was atleast fixed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> IRC is probably better for this. more are there
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I'm heading back to bed as I got work in 6hrs
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> The livefs (squashfs image) part is built in launchpad, and has a page for each flavour like this: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/focal/kubuntu (re @MrkiMike: Where can one see status of daily ISO image builds?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> The full logs go to: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> Thnx! (re @RikMills: The livefs (squashfs image) part is built in launchpad, and has a page for each flavour like this: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/focal/kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Not overly accessible. no nice overview page :/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> here is my list - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bugs?search=Search&field.bug_reporter=philipz85
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> rik mills can I build image locally? As I just donwloaded iso over relatively slow link it would be nice to do git/bzr pull/update with just diffs
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> zsync'ing just the delta of any new build would be best (re @MrkiMike: rik mills can I build image locally? As I just donwloaded iso over relatively slow link it would be nice to do git/bzr pull/update with just diffs)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> ack, will try that once the iso gets available
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kf0CC2fPxoU
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> New Kubuntu ISO should be available
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> + probably others
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @philipz None at all. I think it has to be forked at this point.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @popeydc do you have easy access to Dustin?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> @bashfulrobot <- he's right there
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Dustin Kirkland
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Oh, why?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> erich sent a patch for testdrive
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> No, I didn't send a patch.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> It was someone else.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> what's testdrive?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> launchpad.net/testdrive
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> that was @Sick_Rimmit (re @philipz: erich sent a patch for testdrive)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> gui app for download ISOs
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> wow, that's old
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I'm downloading it now. (re @RikMills: New Kubuntu ISO should be available)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> ERR:NeedCoffee
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> @Eickmeyer sounds like you have Error #12648430.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Get it?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> No, I don't get it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Try converting it to something other than decimal! 😁
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Niiiiiice
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> zsync is neat :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> I wonder should CPU load monitor widget be removed from Kubuntu -it's ugly and it just pushed away all of my other widgets :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I prefer the CPU speed monitor from the Temps, Volts, Fans plugin for KSysGuard.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I'm overclocked, so I like seeing the actual clock speed.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> that was my problem with KDE all the time - it looks beautiful on still screenshots but when you actually try to set up your widgets and stuff, it';s just ... ugly and unusable
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> gnome2/MATE is also ugly, but it's super usable
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Looks ok
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> @RikMills now put it on a panel - it stretches all the way if you enable multiple CPUs
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> I would use the system load widget in a panel (re @MrkiMike: @RikMills now put it on a panel - it stretches all the way if you enable multiple CPUs)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> thnx, a bit better
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> well, looks nice-ish :) Almost the same versions of KDE and libs as in current Neon
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> some widget are not optimised for panels :(
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> Yup :/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> it's mayhem:D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I would do CPU clock speed and total load instead of individual load for the widget. Just my $0.02. Think about someone with a TR 3990X! Will the widget have 64 load %'s?! 😁
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> LOL :D right :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> those should be redesigned, old ones removed...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Actually it would be 128 %'s with SMT enabled, right? 🤣
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @JoseRamonRG
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JoseRamonRG> Thanks, although I have just entered the Linux world I hope to be of help and to be able to contribute something to the group (re @philipz: welcome @JoseRamonRG)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> glad to have you aboard. did you read any of the announcements to know what you can do to help?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JoseRamonRG> I'm reading the pinned message
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> pinned message is basic info
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @JoseRamonRG which distro are you looking to test
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> my mistake flavor :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JoseRamonRG> I am on lubuntu 18.04 LTS but due to some limitations I plan to switch to ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> anyone know the guy at omgubuntu to have him to an article for the testing week
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> then you should read the ubuntu announcement - https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/testing-ubuntu-20-04-lts-official-ubuntu-flavors/14053
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JoseRamonRG> Although my computer is low on resources, if ubuntu works correctly without problems on my machine, then I will try the new 20.04
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> if you need something lighter, you can try out xubuntu - https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-20-04-testing-week/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> How come the Ubuntu Dash shows that it is now "Dash-to-Dock".   Does that mean once they add support for it in the new GNOME that it will come out of the box where you could move the GNOME bar from the side to the bottom?:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> On extensions.gnome.com it looks like dash-to-dock still only supports 3.34 and not the new Gnome 3.36.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> So i'm guessing that is it?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> guess it must be.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> heads up to flavors, xubuntu will be tweeting atleast once a day to promote #UbuntuTestingWeek, so please consider doing the same
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop arm64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> this is the banner image that xubuntu will be using to help with the promotion. if anyone wants to utilize the same by replacing the logo and background, let me know and i can share the .xcf file:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> may as well have it just in case ;) (re @philipz: heads up to flavors, xubuntu will be tweeting atleast once a day to promote #UbuntuTestingWeek, so please consider doing the same)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @RikMills did you reply to the wrong message?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> probably
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> so are you asking for the .xcf?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> yes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1T_GmkEYro0CX6kF0qdDYQ2uqy185HVpb/view?usp=sharing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> whats .xcf
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> gimp file
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> whats .xcf
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> GIMP format... (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I had to browse though my pc to find what it was
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> Does kubuntu use discover or the snapstore?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Discover
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> @philipz thanks :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Hmm.  It looks like Krita can also open it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @RikMills welcome. hope kubuntu uses it :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> Will you be able to install deb packages in it or only snaps like the one in ubuntu?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> onlything I don't see is the guide rulers looks like
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Discover in Kubuntu can install debs from the archive and snaps. There is also a flatpak backend which you can optionally install. (re @MateoBioengineer: Will you be able to install deb packages in it or only snaps like the one in ubuntu?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> Thanks for the information
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> I'm thinking of switching to kubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> the installer bug is already resolved?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> which bug?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @RikMills two bugs were reported today
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> This one (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1869992 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity crashes during Kubuntu OEM install on WIFI menu" [Undecided,New])
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1869992 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity OEM crashes during Kubuntu install on WIFI menu" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869992
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> this is one (re @troyBORG: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> this was a second one (re @troyBORG: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Then yes, that is fixed. (re @MateoBioengineer: This one)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> That one was not reproducible, and may have been a result of what was done to the live system before the installer was started (re @philipz: this was a second one)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> This is why I asked which bug
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Plus there have been other reported, again, some without enough info to be useful
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> so if the installer crashes due tot he live session, is it an ubiquity bug or casper bug?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1870143/comments/4 (re @philipz: so if the installer crashes due tot he live session, is it an ubiquity bug or casper bug?)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870143 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer crash" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> I'll wait for the beta to test it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Yep that was me. (re @RikMills: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1870143/comments/4)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870143 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer crash" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Is there a way to view my submitted bug reports as a list?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <YamiYukiSenpai> FYI, if you're experiencing WiFi performance with Intel WiFi drivers being slow, remove backport-iwlwifi-dkms.  The performance is back to the way it should be with it gone.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> night everyone
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <YamiYukiSenpai> FYI, if you're experiencing WiFi performance with Intel WiFi drivers, remove backport-iwlwifi-dkms.  The performance is back to the way it should be with it gone. (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> which is better wayland or xorg?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Depends how you define "better"
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> fluidity and stability
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Personally I only use xorg
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> I have a problem with the store:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> The others snaps are okay, it's only the store
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> There's benefits and drawbacks to either. Wayland can be difficult in regards to compatibility or some quirks/bugs that aren't ironed out yet, but it can be faster in some cases and is supposed to be more secure. (re @MateoBioengineer: which is better wayland or xorg?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> It's worth trying, see if your use-case will be suited by it or not. For some it is, but for many others there are some stoppers. Either way, Wayland could definitely use some more trials/testing in general if you're ever up for it.
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-02
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Blog post: Ready. Release Notes: Ready.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> Can i see that? (re @Eickmeyer: Blog post: Ready. Release Notes: Ready.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @MateoBioengineer Not the blog post, but the release notes (so far): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuStudio
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> Ok
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> Ubuntu studio is the one that comes with the modified kernel?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @MateoBioengineer It's not a "modified" kernel. It's the same kernel with some different compiliation flags. It's actually a subkernel of the generic kernel the rest of the Ubuntu flavors use.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> What benefits and disadvantages have these different compilations flags?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> It enables PREEMPT_RT which essentially makes it a realtime kernel, giving the software realtime access to the hardware, but enables some other flags to keep realtime processes from completely taking over the system, hence it's not a true realtime kernel, but a lowlatency one. The only real advantage is when it comes to audio processing.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> The disadvantages are it can be slower with video processing, but the tradeoff is relatively minor.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> Why the others flavour don't use it?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Because the only advantage is for professional audio production, not for general use.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> Ok
<Eickmeyer[m]> I just had the most useless error ever:
 * Eickmeyer[m] uploaded an image: image.png (25KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/xsAvPzjebUfmCWfsnScMfzxH >
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Winning
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Test succeeded
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Who gets to fix that bug with all that info?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Apport? Is that an App? (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <Eickmeyer[m]> uploaded an image: image.png (25KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/xsAvPzjebUfmCWfsnScMfzxH >)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Apport is Ubuntu's crash handler. (re @troyBORG: Apport? Is that an App?)
<valorie> it's a good app when it works
<valorie> except when it crashes
<valorie> it's the soul of `ubuntu-bug`
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Yes, when the app crash reporter crashes, you have problems.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> I laughed a little too hard at this. I really like crash/info message bloopers 😅 (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <Eickmeyer[m]> uploaded an image: image.png (25KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/xsAvPzjebUfmCWfsnScMfzxH >)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MateoBioengineer> is there any way to have dual boot and have Ubuntu with zfs?
<guiverc> A 'install-alongside' can't be expected to work if the system has a FDE(full disk encryption) install to start with; wouldn't it be impossible to shrink an encrypted partition??  (my last install was FDE)
<guiverc> :)   option 'install alongside' isn't offered anyway :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome Mark
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> hope you filed a bug report for this (re @MateoBioengineer: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Today is day one so lets all push the #UbuntuTestingWeek hashtag on twitter and facebook as much as we can to increase the awareness
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Jibel> @MateoBioengineer at the moment it is only possible with 2 separate disks. With a single drive it'll install ZFS on the entire disk.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> https://twitter.com/ubuntu/status/1245644984990101505
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> https://www.facebook.com/6723083591/posts/10157981584038592/
<lotuspsychje> tnx popey
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @carmelo_caldarella
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> thanks @popeydc
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> np :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> hopefully alot more news websites will put out the word now seeing it there
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I dunno, it's not a thing I'd expect mainstream news tech sites to talk about. It's very much an enthusiast activity.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> although, saying that, there's already tons of people running 20.04
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> was thinking more of phoronix, omgubuntu, and the likes
<lotuspsychje> i have an rss linux bot at ##techrss didnt see any spreads yet
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> /me pokes joey at omg
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i'm following 'ubuntu testing week' on twitter to keep up to date on people using the hashtag and not :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Looks like ubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu-mate, ubuntu-budgie, ubuntustudio will get respun beta candidate images in a bit, to get a zfs fix in
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> heheh
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I can ninja edit the discourse post to point to new urls
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> May not need to change depending how you linked?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I pointed to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/411/builds
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> I don't 'think' that will change. Just the download links it leads to when you click through. However, we will check/see when they get done :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> kk
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> thanks for the heads-up
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome Gordon
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <S4ik4t> /me
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Gordon> Thank you
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <carmelo_caldarella> Thanks (re @philipz: welcome @carmelo_caldarella)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> which flavor are you testing today
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <carmelo_caldarella> I would like to try xubuntu 20.04 but I am blocked by this annoying bug and I have not yet received concrete assistance answers. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1865130 (re @philipz: which flavor are you testing today)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1865130 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "[drm:uvd_v1_0_start [radeon]] *ERROR* UVD not responding, trying to reset the VCPU!!!" [High,Fix released]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> you can still test in a VM (virtual machine) if this issue is affecting your hardware
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <carmelo_caldarella> I had already thought about it, but the virtual machine is too slow for my pc (re @philipz: you can still test in a VM (virtual machine) if this issue is affecting your hardware)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> is your pc very old?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <carmelo_caldarella> Yes, 2008 (re @philipz: is your pc very old?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> and presume no other pcs are around :(
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <carmelo_caldarella> Yes (re @philipz: and presume no other pcs are around :()
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> well thanks for trying. do you speak more than one language?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> if so, you can contribute with translations
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <carmelo_caldarella> for bug 1865130 a fix was recently released but it did not solve the problem for the radeon hd 3450 video card open source driver
<ubot5> bug 1865130 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "[drm:uvd_v1_0_start [radeon]] *ERROR* UVD not responding, trying to reset the VCPU!!!" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865130
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> did you try the '(safe graphics)' options:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> when the system first boots up and you see a keyboard and accessibility icon appear. you press the escape key, select your language, and then you can see these options
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> for those wishing to retweet
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://twitter.com/Xubuntu/status/1245621995343142912
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://twitter.com/UbuntuBudgie/status/1245677111387533312
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1245646177850159106
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> reminder to kubuntu team to use the hashtag :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @tsimonq2 @guiverc reminder to put out a tweet for lubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Eickmeyer reminder to put out a tweet for ubuntu studio
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @franksmcb @wimpress any update from the ubuntu mate team
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @RikMills did the .xcf file come in handy?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> What do you need? (re @philipz: @franksmcb @wimpress any update from the ubuntu mate team)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> was your team able to finalize the ubuntu mate announcement for the testing week?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> We will, but either later today or tomorrow.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> We have a new section of the website that explains how to pitch in with QA/testing. That stuff is not live just yet.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @wimpress thanks for the update. please do promote the #UbuntuTestingWeek hashtag when every you push it on social media
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200402)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200402)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity arm64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200402)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200402)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> not had the chance yet. (re @philipz: @RikMills did the .xcf file come in handy?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @philipz I think you're doing a great job with this, but considering I have a bug 1851346 that's breaking people's installations, that's taking my time.
<ubot5> bug 1851346 in ubuntustudio-live (Ubuntu Focal) "Ubuntu Studio 19.10 Installer Causes Wanted Programs to be Removed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1851346
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Eickmeyer keep up the good fight. look forward to testing studio out, though i think i can only do it as effective as @popeydc did in his video. :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> the knome website has changed from what i looked like yesterday:
<lotuspsychje> RikMills: affect & commented bug 1870353
<ubot5> bug 1870353 in mypaint (Ubuntu) "mypaint 2.0 fails to start - missing python module 'distutils.spawn'" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870353
<RikMills> lotuspsychje: thanks!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Mark> Thanks Yousuf! Glad to be here and help test xubuntu (re @philipz: welcome Mark)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Thanks for the invite
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Thanks for the invite, whoever was behind from Xubuntu (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @ItzSwirlz guess that would be me :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome Ricardo
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> haha
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I'm okay, i typically do qa tests
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Pleasure to be here
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I also did find a thing with cinnamon-settings i'll report to mainstream debian
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It looks like system info looks for tag "linux_distribution" in cinnamon-remix but I can't seem to find it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I opened an issue and its private, i'll fix that real fast.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Ricardo> Hi! I'm excited about testing and give feedback! Thank you all in advance!!!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nemo-python/+bug/1865828
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1865828 in nemo-python (Ubuntu) "Fails to load extensions with python3.8" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> wait wrong one
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> glad to have you aboard Ricardo. which flavor are you testing?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cinnamon/+bug/1869585
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1869585 not found
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> yeah it automatically set it private.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Finally, fixed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cinnamon/+bug/1869585
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Reported this a while ago-except it was private
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> So now I don't think anyone will see it, but worth a shot.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Also I will check up on Kylin-last time I tested their theming and stuff was well, not working well. It seemed sort of broken. I'll launch a test today.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Ricardo> This week will be Ubuntu Studio
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> For you, or does every week we decide to test a random thing?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Ricardo> It's because it is near to finish the lts version, and I am a long time user of this flavor...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oh. That’s fine
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Ricardo> I'm thinking about join more flavors and the canonical for testing, let's see how much I can help...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> There’s never a limit 8)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> plan to test all the flavors during this testing week
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Testing week starts Thursday or basically the week is a Sun to Sun
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes started today till next wednesday
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Nice
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> wecome @MrPer4280
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> Thx - I want to join in on the testing - will upgrade my workstation from 19.10  and also test on Raspi4
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> glad to have you aboard
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Welcome to the uhhh
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Are we a ship or airplane
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Or a naval fleet
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> We're more like a comedy troupe.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes the iso hunting ship and bug hunting fleet
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> wait
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> you're our 69th member
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ok sorry
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> yes. Welcome to the bug hunting fleet.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> budgie's banner - https://ubuntubudgie.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/header-744x268.jpg
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> if you need help with the upgrade, you can check popey's video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7DmV7V2rts (re @MrPer4280: Thx - I want to join in on the testing - will upgrade my workstation from 19.10  and also test on Raspi4)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> All - getting my feet wet, should I file a bug on this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DM7d4ZBZ8W/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> updated my Raspi4
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @MrPer4280 did you do an apt update before the apt upgrade?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> @philipz  - yes I did
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> can someone with python knowledge check out @MrPer4280's paste
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @MrPer4280 you are trying to upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04, correct?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Jeepers - I can't keep up with you. haha (re @philipz: budgie's banner - https://ubuntubudgie.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/header-744x268.jpg)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> the 'line buffering blah blah blah.....'? as far as I know that is annoying, but harmless
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> you tweeted it way before i posted it here :D (re @bashfulrobot: Jeepers - I can't keep up with you. haha)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> I installed from an image yesterday, and did the "apt update; apt upgrade" thing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yep that should be sufficient to keep it updated
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> as @RikMills said, you can ignore the python errors
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> yeah, I have been pretty bad at interacting in this channel. (few things on the go currently). (re @philipz: you tweeted it way before i posted it here :D)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Thanks for posting though.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> ok - thanks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> pasted it here so others can get ideas for their banners :D (re @bashfulrobot: Thanks for posting though.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> 👍 Appreciated regardless. (re @philipz: pasted it here so others can get ideas for their banners :D)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> On QA kylin still seems like they’re in trouble
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Actually they are mostly good it’s only their desktop
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i wanted to try out their new UKUI, looks quite interesting
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> You guys got everything
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> We need the upgrades
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yep ubuntu's got all the popular DEs as flavors
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> the preview of UKUI was quite nice - https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/1232862919798341632/pu/vid/640x360/3fP57cA-rYyepPf9.mp4?tag=10
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <brsch> wow
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yeah themes are still broken for people
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Should we have to worry about subiquity
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> whats subiquity?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> the server installer
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Server
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I’ll do it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> On my personal computer lol
<oerheks> :-)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Studio's Banner:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> nice
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> maybe adjust the spacing above and below '20.04 LTS' to be equal
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> is the banner going on a new blog post?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> That's likely. I did the spacing that way intentionally to separate the idea slightly.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yep i thought you may have after looking at it again :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> maybe change the color of it to further emphasize it that way
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I decided not to do it, too complidoged and not the best for a guy with crazy partitions
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> This better?:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> 👌
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> I feel like the "Beta Released" line still isn't quite center, though.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i thoughts so as well, but didnt want to say anything :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> presume its likely because the center 'ubuntu studio' text isnt centered, but the entire logo is centered
<Eickmeyer> Probably. Figuring that out now.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> over here i left aligned the logo and the line below it, so things didnt look out of place (re @philipz: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Now I've got it.:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> third line is, but 2nd isnt:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> That's a much easier fix because it doesn't have the blur.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Wish I had some time to play with banners. 😞
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> toss me the artwork and let me try to whip up something for you (re @RikMills: Wish I had some time to play with banners. 😞)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> previous twitter banner:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> had just pulled the same image of the kubuntu website :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> is this the 20.04 wallpaper? (re @RikMills: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> At the moment
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Probably not great for a banner background
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> i love that wallpaper
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yep its definitely a nice one
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> I hated it at first. However, I have grown to like it now! (re @popeydc: i love that wallpaper)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> We also added that, which was a runner up in the plasma wallpaper competition
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> I had not seen that one yet, I like it also!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Benedikt> Picking autologin crashes the login screen for me. I need to manually kill gdm3 from a console in order to log in. Only happens on my machine using nvidia drivers. Against what package should I file that bug? (Or is that a known issue?)
<lotuspsychje> Benedikt: wich ubuntu flavour are you on?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> that's also lovely (re @RikMills: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Udange> Ubuntu Software does not appear in the applidogion menu, but when you go to "Open Software Now" still in the welcome screen, Ubuntu Software opens.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Benedikt> lotuspsychje: stock Ubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <TiagoVercosa> it's beautiful! (re @RikMills: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Benedikt> Yup! Had that too! (re @Udange: Ubuntu Software does not appear in the applidogion menu, but when you go to "Open Software Now" still in the welcome screen, Ubuntu Software opens.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Udange Are you just asking which package to file a bug against?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Udange> Will Ubuntu Software be removed in the final version? (re @Benedikt: Yup! Had that too!)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Yes and no :).
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> The snap of the software store will be shipped
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> so it can be updated more regularly
<lotuspsychje> Benedikt: wich nvidia chipset do you have, and wich driver version loaded please?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Was very tempted to make that the default, but keeping the Plasma winner seemed a tiny tiny bit better long term (re @TiagoVercosa: it's beautiful!)
<Eickmeyer> lotuspsychje: Use @ when trying to highlight someone across the Telegram bridge.
<Eickmeyer> Otherwise it doesn't work.
<lotuspsychje> oh okay
<lotuspsychje> @Benedikt: wich nvidia chipset do you have, and wich driver version loaded please?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <TiagoVercosa>  (re @RikMills: Was very tempted to make that the default, but keeping the Plasma winner seemed a tiny tiny bit better long term)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> damn that looks good. very ubuntu! (re @TiagoVercosa: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Benedikt> lotuspsychje: Card's a GTX1060 and the driver package 440.64-0ubuntu3.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Which is probably why Plasma people didn't pick it! 🙄🤣 (re @RikMills: damn that looks good. very ubuntu!)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <TiagoVercosa> Thanks (re @RikMills: damn that looks good. very ubuntu!)
<lotuspsychje> @Benedikt ok that sounds like latest driver, maybe you could switch a driver version, just to test?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Benedikt> will do!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Benedikt> lotuspsychje: I tried all three available driver versions 390, 435, 440 and the problem persists with all of them.
<lotuspsychje> @Benedikt tnx for testing that, so you narrowed down the problem its not about driver version, this does not occur when you manual login?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Benedikt> Exactly. If I switch off autologin the same lock screen comes up but then I can input my password and log on without any problem.
<lotuspsychje> @Benedikt sounds like bug #1845801
<lotuspsychje> @Benedikt https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1845801
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1845801 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-435 (Ubuntu Eoan) "[nvidia] Automatic login fails and then all subsequent logins fail. Killing gnome-session-binary fixes it, or just not using automatic login." [Low,Confirmed]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @KaiLoveLinux
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Hello
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @RikMills what do you think:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> nice
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> where are these banners going?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i've seen you avatar on twitter :D (re @KaiLoveLinux: Hello)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Rik wants to put it on twitter (re @popeydc: where are these banners going?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Eickmeyer where you putting yours?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> neat
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I like it. I feel like the lines of the Fossa should be a little thicker so it matches the font. Plus, it's a cool animal and should have a little more emphasis. (re @philipz: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @philipz Blog post. Front page is a little hard to alter, but the beta will definitely be linked on the front page.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> fossa pulled from what martin uploaded on discourse. not sure how to thinken the lines
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Zachariah ^^
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Do you have the original drawing of the Fossa?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> darkened it though
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> the svg (re @Zachariah: Do you have the original drawing of the Fossa?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Ricardo> Where do I put suggestions that aren`t bugs?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> what kind of suggestion? (re @Ricardo: Where do I put suggestions that aren`t bugs?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/focal-fossa-mascot-wallpapers/14621 (re @Zachariah: Do you have the original drawing of the Fossa?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Are you rasterizing the SVG for the banner?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes (re @Zachariah: Are you rasterizing the SVG for the banner?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Ricardo> At DateTime Configuration screen, the Timezone selection has a long list with a combo box without scrollbar or initial letter as hotkey, we have to scroll down by arrows all the list.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Actually, I gave you the twitter one as 1st example to come to hand. Not quite sure where we want one at this stage. (re @philipz: Rik wants to put it on twitter)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Ricardo The map is clickable.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> interesting. dunno if that's possible. i just click the map (re @Ricardo: At DateTime Configuration screen, the Timezone selection has a long list with a combo box without scrollbar or initial letter as hotkey, we have to scroll down by arrows all the list.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Ricardo> hahahaha
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Ricardo> Sorry about that, old habits
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> dont try to type on that page, as it wont recognize many cities
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> it's okay, it's only been clickable for about 14 years :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> haha
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Ricardo> Yes, I know, but I only click during setup, I think i`m getting old
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> aren't we all! :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Then just rasterize it on a transparent background in GIMP. Do Select -> By color. Click anywhere on the lines to select it all. Then do Select -> Grow. Add 1 or 2 pixels. Then select the paint bucket, change mode to Fill whole selection. Click anywhere inside the selected area and it will fill it in.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Benedikt> lotuspsychje: Thank you, that is exactly the bug I'm hitting. I'll see if I can add any info. (re @Zachariah: I like it. I feel like the lines of the Fossa should be a little thicker so it matches the font. Plus, it's a cool animal and should have a little more emphasis.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Zachariah don't think it will come out crisp with your suggestion
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Yeah, it may round off the edges.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i did darken the lines, as inverting the white color to black wasnt dark enough
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Udange>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Udange>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> that looks fun
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> The previous kubuntu one a bit of I did some blur or drop shadow or somesuch to the mascot lines to make them not so thin and sharp against the background
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> @philipz anyway, please don't spend any more time. If I can grab the xcf and tweak if needed, that is more than enough. thanks :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> /me goes to test build Knome...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> ^ HAHAHAHA
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> /me
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> ok didn't expect that
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> /me looks at calendar (re @RikMills: /me goes to test build Knome...)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> ha
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> done as a DM. its 23mb ;D (re @RikMills: /me goes to test build Knome...)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills>  (re @philipz: done as a DM. its 23mb ;D)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> must be the wallpaper in the background
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Oof.  Git upload to launchpad going 55KBps... (you know everyone's working from home when...)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Yeah, they had to switch from png to jpg to make the size not HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE (re @philipz: must be the wallpaper in the background)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Too much detail
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> definitely will shrink once you crop that portion out
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @popeydc any luck contacting joe?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> yup
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> he's on it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> sweet
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @metalsonne
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <metalsonne> hello ;)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> what brings you around this evening?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Gonna finish up a couple things on the desktop, and I think it's about time I work on Ubuntu Lumina again, try to get a version out just in the nick of time
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> /me checks his watch, sees 11:39, laughs at @philipz
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> its 10:40pm here, so are you 1 hour ahead or 11 hours behind?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <metalsonne> I saw the testers group on th ubuntu page, so I chose to visit it to be up to date, whats planned, but maybe twitter is better ^^ (re @philipz: what brings you around this evening?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> nice. so will you be testing the ubuntu iso in a VM or by USB? (re @metalsonne: I saw the testers group on th ubuntu page, so I chose to visit it to be up to date, whats planned, but maybe twitter is better ^^)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <metalsonne> I would give it a try on the upcoming weekend maybe in a VM, that would be senceful
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <metalsonne> Up to now I don't test it. Maybe usb is better, because I would install it in three weeks on my surcafe pro 3 to get better results then the 19.1
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <metalsonne> This is to buggy by scaling and such other stuff on this device
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Ricardo> I got an broken layout at Audacity, may I report it for who?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Ricardo What do you mean by "broken layout"?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Ricardo> It's not broken but, wrong size combos at mainscreen, if I change the theme of XFCe it get less worse, the object works, but I need to click on it to read what option was selected... :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Ricardo I see what you mean, just tried it on KDE Plasma and saw something similar to what you described. Would you mind uploading a screenshot?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Ricardo> Just a second..
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <metalsonne> maybe I should join the group on this weekend again, now its to early, cu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Ricardo> https://imgur.com/CLbwm4L.png
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Yep, almost identical to what I saw, which means the theme isn't the issue. Open a terminal, type "ubuntu-bug audacity".
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Attach that screenshot to the bug report.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Ricardo> Thanks... My first day doing this... :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Chances are I'll get the bug report and confirm it since it's part of the Ubuntu Studio package set.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> That said, I don't think this is something to add to the qatracker.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> congrats. we look forward to more. (re @Ricardo: Thanks... My first day doing this... :))
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> downloading focal fossa iso, let's see if I can get things done in time lol
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> look forward to seeing your spin. when do you perceive it to be ready.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I am a bit of a perfectionist
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> I have 20.04 server running on my raspi4 4GB with 256 GB ssh - sweet
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> 256 GB ssd
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> well we can try, but there will always be issues with software (re @KaiLoveLinux: I am a bit of a perfectionist)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I know (re @philipz: well we can try, but there will always be issues with software)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> think joe really messed up with this one:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://twitter.com/omgubuntu/status/1245788242831650816
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> have a good night all.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> hm - looking at the ISO respin for budgie...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Started 5 hours ago
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Estimated finish 4 hours ago
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> ehhhh
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> We have a call to action for Testing Week in our release notes for the beta, due today. (re @philipz: @wimpress thanks for the update. please do promote the #UbuntuTestingWeek hashtag when every you push it on social media)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Cool
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> be kind (re @philipz: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I don't see any "mess ups" I just see creativity and effort (re @philipz: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> was the release notes publicized, as i didnt see it on the ubuntu mate twitter (re @wimpress: We have a call to action for Testing Week in our release notes for the beta, due today.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> for all that wish to retweet - https://twitter.com/unixterminal/status/1245814807003045888
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes i guess i was being harsh (re @popeydc: be kind)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @popeydc looks like created an article version of your video - https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/04/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-20-04
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Awesome
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> He does every release I think
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> So it's likely made up from content he's recycled a little.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> I think he may have failed to mention that 18.04 won't get the upgrade prompt (or ability to upgrade without -d) until 20.04.1 is released.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Welcome @electragician
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Welcome Vitor Vitor
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It looks like for even classic Ubuntu settings is broken (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cinnamon/+bug/1869585)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1869585 in cinnamon (Ubuntu) "cinnamon-settings.py crashed with AttributeError in createSystemInfos(): module 'platform' has no attribute 'linux_distribution'" [Medium,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I’ll report it to Debian
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> Hi all.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> Sadly, there will not be a beta release today.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Hello Wimpy
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2020-April/040957.html
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Darn
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Ah well. Thanks.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Thanks for the heads up. Will await patiently
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Why is Calamares he worst thing to compile?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> It is?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> For me at this moment, yes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Qt is a bit of a pain to compile IMO
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Yeah, so I cant cmake Calamares because of qt5linguisttools
<valorie> there is a cala channel: #calamares
<valorie> also if wxl or tsimonq2 are around ^^^
 * valorie is upgrading the travel lappy to the beta
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Yeah it's not a Calamares issue, QT5 is being mean
 * valorie stays silent because "family friendly"
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Aw man. I did see rebuilds and errors in QA. We are good though (re @wimpress: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2020-April/040957.html)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Qt5LinguistToolsConfig.cmake? (re @KaiLoveLinux: Yeah, so I cant cmake Calamares because of qt5linguisttools)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> what is the KPluginFactory library and how to I get it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I dealt with that (re @RikMills: Qt5LinguistToolsConfig.cmake?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> there is a header name that in libkf5coreaddons-dev (re @KaiLoveLinux: what is the KPluginFactory library and how to I get it)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I have that installed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> Which version do you need Kai? (re @KaiLoveLinux: Why is Calamares he worst thing to compile?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I am compiling 3.2.21
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> Ah. We have 3.2.20 in the focal archive if it helps.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> it might
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> how may I get it?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> You can look at the packaging here https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> If you just need the package you can just do an apt install calamares
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> or get the source withdget -u https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+sourcefiles/calamares/3.2.20-0ubuntu1/calamares_3.2.20-0ubuntu1.dsc
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> or get the source with
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> dget -u https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+sourcefiles/calamares/3.2.20-0ubuntu1/calamares_3.2.20-0ubuntu1.dsc (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> or get the source with
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> dget -u https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+sourcefiles/calamares/3.2.20-0ubuntu1/calamares_3.2.20-0ubuntu1.dsc (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I have the installer, will theme it for the full release
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> You will want to look at calamares-settings-ubuntu as well.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> If you have any questions feel free to reach out.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Kai I have no idea what you’re trying to accomplish
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> idk either but I did it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I already setup a Calamares for you
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Whatever
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Good job
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-03
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> System info doesn’t even work in Debian
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> The error is in file cinnamon-settings.py. Which package is that?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> apt-file search reveals cinnamon-common in ubuntu (re @ItzSwirlz: The error is in file cinnamon-settings.py. Which package is that?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Thanks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I checked cinnamon GitHub
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Linuxmint repos
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It is in cinnamon package
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Thanks for the lesson
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> No worries. Happy to help if i can.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Uh I can’t run apt-time
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> apt-file or find it’s flag
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It’s fine
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> you can install it with apt
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> apt install apt-file
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oh okay lol
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I looked in install files and sure enough I confirm what you said is corrected
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I looked in install files and sure enough I confirm what you said is correct, haha (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Reporting now, thx
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> It can be pretty handy for your dev environment.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Indeed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @KaiLoveLinux I ran into the same problem with a package I work on. Turned out I needed qttools5-dev AND qttools5-dev-tools.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Both as build deps.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oh are you guys talking about slideshow?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> For slideshow you need qtquick
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> need packs?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> I'm talking about Qt5LingutstTools.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> 🤔
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I can't tell you really anything about that.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> @KaiLoveLinux but please make sure you add those qtquick packages
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Well, if it wasn't finding Qt5LinguistTools, that's why, it needed both of those packages.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I dealt with both those issues
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> coo coo
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> documentation: https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtlinguist-index.html
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> That means nothing when you're looking for the right Ubuntu build dep.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yeah.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I'll check pkgs.org
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It doesn't exist in apt
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @ItzSwirlz It's in qttools5-dev-tools.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> ^
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yeah, that'll do it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> btw:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Oooooo! Nice, Kai!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> It works *in theory*. Had it put on a USB and test ran it, should be working just fine!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Once  it uploads to OSDN of course
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Welcome
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Pretty good! (re @KaiLoveLinux: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> also, upload your work to github
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> 192 downloads of our beta today, and there was even a queue to download on Google Drive. 8)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Excitement:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kinder_rk>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I have done it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Tested it, uploaded it, cried on it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> don't cry
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Send iso image please, i'll playy around on my pc
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> got an empty usb
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> @ItzSwirlz Don't tell me what to do
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> and one min
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> well
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> how can you cry on a virtual disk?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> big brain
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> https://osdn.net/projects/ubuntuluminaremix/releases/72689
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I have not redownloaded it from OSDN, and from experience it isn't perfect.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Also I built it on extra metal
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> In response to cinnamon's system info issue:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=955594
<ubot5> Debian bug 955594 in cinnamon-common "cinnamon-common: System info looks for non-existant attribute 'linux_distribution', not allowing info to show" [Normal,Fixed]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Norbert took care of it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> +1 cookie point
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @ItzSwirlz Indeed. You know how to do a sync request?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> No, lol. Any time I try doing pull/merge requests in salsa, I can't figure it out. :P
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Oh. It's really simple. Once the bug is fixed, open a terminal and type "requestsync {packagename}". It does the rest.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Just takes finding a sponsor at that point to get it moved through.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Grea
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Great (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> moved through to ubuntu? (re @Eickmeyer: Just takes finding a sponsor at that point to get it moved through.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Yep.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> well, i aint an ubuntu member
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> i'll see what i can do
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> You don't have to be an Ubuntu member for a sync request. You just need a Launchpad account.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oh.
<oerheks> !sru
<ubot5> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ah in ubuntu. It's in dev-tools! Great
<oerheks> file an SRU if you have a reason for this update
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> oerheks: SRU isn't for in-development, which this is.
<oerheks> oh oke.
<Eickmeyer> oerheks: SRU only applies to packages needing updates for already-released versions of Ubuntu. This would be a sync request for a package in Debian that needs to be moved to Ubuntu for a bugfix.
<Eickmeyer> Specifically, for one in Focal.
<Eickmeyer> oerheks: Also, for context: ItzSwirlz is the lead for the Ubuntu Cinnamon Remix.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Tomorrow morning or soon it should be updated in debian
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Excellent. Once it is, a simple sync request will do the trick, so long as you find a sponsor to move it through. You have a bug in Launchpad for this, right?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> also-when i put in requestsync (package that doesn't exist), it put in a blank different package. Is this basically how if lets say I made a nemo extension or something, it could get synced into Ubuntu?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> You bet I do! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cinnamon/+bug/1869585 (re @Eickmeyer: Excellent. Once it is, a simple sync request will do the trick, so long as you find a sponsor to move it through. You have a bug in Launchpad for this, right?)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1869585 in cinnamon (Ubuntu) "cinnamon-settings.py crashed with AttributeError in createSystemInfos(): module 'platform' has no attribute 'linux_distribution'" [Medium,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Welcome
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Yes. That's how you get a downstream sync. (re @ItzSwirlz: also-when i put in requestsync (package that doesn't exist), it put in a blank different package. Is this basically how if lets say I made a nemo extension or something, it could get synced into Ubuntu?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> @KaiLoveLinux And there you go, how to get things from Debian to Ubuntu for Lumina.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Cool. You'll want to reference that bug with the sync request. (re @ItzSwirlz: You bet I do! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cinnamon/+bug/1869585)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1869585 in cinnamon (Ubuntu) "cinnamon-settings.py crashed with AttributeError in createSystemInfos(): module 'platform' has no attribute 'linux_distribution'" [Medium,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <redx_admin> 🤣thanks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Will do
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Once it gets uploaded to repo
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Its late anyways, so I'm sure soon they'll update it. Debian has never let us down
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Goodnight/morning guys :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Cya josh
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Good night, @ItzSwirlz :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <redx_admin> Good morning.:)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I spent 9 hours continuously with no breaks to get my project done, and even then half of it was done prior. I am happy, and content
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> GG :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <K> Hi folks, can anyone point me to the Kubuntu 2o.o4 beta? I followed the links to the QA Tracker in the below post, but it only shows the daily builds at the moment:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <K> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/76606-Help-Needed-for-Beta-testing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Betas all got postponed.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <K> Ah. So best to keep an eye out on the Kubuntu site, then? And any idea when the betas will roll out?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Your guess is as good as anyone else's. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2020-April/040957.html
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <K> Thanks for the heads-up, Erich! Much appreciated.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Quite welcome. :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200402)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> I can sync the fix from debian, closing that bug, when launchpad picks up the new debian upload. (re @ItzSwirlz: You bet I do! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cinnamon/+bug/1869585)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1869585 in cinnamon (Ubuntu) "cinnamon-settings.py crashed with AttributeError in createSystemInfos(): module 'platform' has no attribute 'linux_distribution'" [Medium,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200402)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200402)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200402)
<L0S7M1ND> Hello 'ello
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200402)
<lotuspsychje> welcome L0S7M1ND
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> iso image building issues appear to be resolved.
<lotuspsychje> @wimpress zfx fixes inside complete now?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> Yes.
<lotuspsychje> great, tnx to all the devs!!
<L0S7M1ND> :P  awesome!  Looking forward to trying out zfs. "D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Jibel> waiting for your feedback then :)
<lotuspsychje> burning a Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] for live test
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> FYI, the Kubuntu ISO did not need a rebuild, so will still be the 2020-04-01 one
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> test time
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> Yep, please start working through the iso testing 😃
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Oooh, is now the time to download? :D
<lotus-beta> first impression looks good on -desktop
<lotus-beta> im still having bug #1867613 on my laptop
<ubot5> bug 1867613 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu dock does not allow drag and move icons anymore" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867613
<lotus-beta> icons drag work when the dock is left and right but on bottom they bug
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> @wimpress when will 20.04 MATE test/beta ISO become available?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity arm64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> The candidate is on cdimage now AFAIK
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Jibel> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/411/builds/210064/downloads
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Jibel> ^ Latest Mate
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> So, it looks like UBuntu BUdgie could use a hand working through some iso smoke testing.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> Most others are either in progress or marked ready.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> Yes, candidate images for all flavours are available on cdimage (re @MrkiMike: @wimpress when will 20.04 MATE test/beta ISO become available?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> Ooo, wunderbar! Thnx! :) is the race condition with the network manager icon fixed? (/me hides and runs at the same time :D )
<lotuspsychje> RikMills @wimpress @Jibel tested -desktop beta seems to be working like a charm
<RikMills> :)
<lotuspsychje> integrity test 100% bypassed that bug
<lotuspsychje> remove your media at shutdown, also fixed
<lotuspsychje> trying on another machine now to see if i can reproduce my dock icons bug
<jibel> lotuspsychje, Good news, thanks for testing :)
<lotuspsychje> my pleasure
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Jibel> Ubuntu Budgie would need some love http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/411/builds/210057/testcases
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> can those be done inside KVM, or a proper hardware is needed? (re @Jibel: Ubuntu Budgie would need some love http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/411/builds/210057/testcases)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Jibel> VM is fine
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Jibel> I'm testing on hardware at the moment
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> afternoon everyone. seems like a productive 12 hours since i logged off :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @ForEverAlsius @xiaodongliu @TheDimax
<lotuspsychje> hey @philipz
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> hey lotuspsychje
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> synced (re @ItzSwirlz: You bet I do! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cinnamon/+bug/1869585)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1869585 in cinnamon (Ubuntu) "cinnamon-settings.py crashed with AttributeError in createSystemInfos(): module 'platform' has no attribute 'linux_distribution'" [Medium,Fix released]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> congrats @ItzSwirlz and @KaiLoveLinux for getting things done in your remixes
 * guiverc2 just noticed lubuntu is one team to not have marked ready :(
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: you know if that partitioning bug got solved?
<guiverc> sorry lotuspsychje, I'm not aware of anything new, or any progress
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> we might have to check that on ready
<guiverc> my focus has been on testing (our checklist is still on our phab), wallpapers & other stuff.,,
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @guiverc did lubuntu finalize its wallpaper?
<guiverc> yep, and we have it (default) too :)   7 will be included on ISO, 6 hi-res images received, still waiting on 1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> Hello friends - I have been busy getting deep into TestDrive. I've tried to contact Dustin Kirkland and have resorted to Twitter to try to make contact, in the hope to get my changes merged.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> He may want to hand it over to someone else.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> However @philipz also mentioned the idea of a fork, so I have done that and forked testdrive 3.28 to distdrive 4.0.0 So I can continue in either direction
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> cooi
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> I've got DistDrive ported over at https://launchpad.net/distdrive and am ready to push the latest changes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> I'll start on trying to create the PPA's for it this afternoon.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> I know I've been really quite, so just wanted to let you guys know that I am working on something, I was hoping I'd have it quicker than this.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> quite = quietdoh!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> nice work @Sick_Rimmit
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> so no way to fork it and retain the old name?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> or is distdrive just the package name
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> Not and keep it on lauchpad
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> It's the same code really, just that distdrive gets its own namespace on lp, so I can get it up and running.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> well in hope that this doesnt happen in the future, maybe have someone from the ubuntu team also with the necessary privileges to also be able to accept changes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> If Dustin Comes back to me, and adds me to the TestDrive team than I can take it form there, which is also cool
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Is the applidogion that good? It looks super old and crusty
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> quickemu is way nicer :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> https://github.com/wimpysworld/quickemu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> Well I had seen seen QuickEmu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Something GUI based for the regular joe is always best from a UX perspective
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> Actually there's value in both. Just looking at Quickemu, I might well be able to use that as a Virtualisation method in DistDrive / TestDrive. That would be neat 😃
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> +1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
<lotuspsychje> ok guys, ive tested a second machine with beta -desktop and can confirm the icons on the dock at bottom acting weird, cant drag them properly
<lotuspsychje> tested 2 different machines one with intel 620HD and the other an nvidia card
<lotuspsychje> bug #1867613
<ubot5> bug 1867613 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu dock does not allow drag and move icons anymore" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867613
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: seems like bug #1851188 has been fixed, not happening on lubuntu beta anymore
<ubot5> bug 1851188 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Failed to create a partition table - install failed" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1851188
<guiverc> Yippee  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lotuspsychje> duped mine towards this one too
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: some other bugs i should test after install?
<guiverc> the only one I can think of you'll find, gpgpg error message.. (someone I think marked it on beta, I rarely look for it as i know it's there)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: 29 entries have been added, updated or disabled
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Instead you might want to try the daily builds. Those will get updated (re @K: Thanks for the heads-up, Erich! Much appreciated.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Great! Thanks (re @RikMills: I can sync the fix from debian, closing that bug, when launchpad picks up the new debian upload.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> good boy (re @RikMills: synced)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> :) (re @philipz: congrats @ItzSwirlz and @KaiLoveLinux for getting things done in your remixes)
<lotuspsychje> popey: omgubuntu pushed beta article
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> If joey had a pop gun, he would jump it. :P
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yeah I saw they made beta article
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And I’m like
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> “it got postponed”
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> soooo
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> beta ISOs are in place though. really we are just waiting for official email from the release team
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oof. You’re always welcome to use our iso-builder and change it if you want/need.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> The ubuntu one works fine. It was network issues transferring many many GB of ISO between servers that held up the builds (re @ItzSwirlz: Oof. You’re always welcome to use our iso-builder and change it if you want/need.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> The ubuntu one works fine. It was network issues transferring many many GB of ISO/livefs between servers that held up the builds (edited) (re @ItzSwirlz: Oof. You’re always welcome to use our iso-builder and change it if you want/need.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> Email is being typed right now...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Yeah. It's cool (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <lotuspsychje> popey: omgubuntu pushed beta article)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Publicity is good
<lotuspsychje> so who should i poke for bug #1867613 ?
<ubot5> bug 1867613 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu dock does not allow drag and move icons anymore" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867613
<lotuspsychje> tested on 2 different machines
<lotuspsychje> if anyone is testing -desktop please test this also, dock at bottom
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2020-April/004948.html
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> https://twitter.com/ubuntu_mate/status/1246066415913914368
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1246065980536754176
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: 29 entries have been added, updated or disabled
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: 29 entries have been added, updated or disabled
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> ubuntu mate website doesnt load in firefox (re @wimpress: https://twitter.com/ubuntu_mate/status/1246066415913914368)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> Yes it does. I'm looking at now.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> From what I see, you guys have been releasing the release notes at beta, should we do the same or wait until final freeze?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> which version of firefox you using? (re @wimpress: Yes it does. I'm looking at now.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i'm using 74.0
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> 74.0-3
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> I used to do separate release notes for alpha, betas and stable. (re @ItzSwirlz: From what I see, you guys have been releasing the release notes at beta, should we do the same or wait until final freeze?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> Recently, I've stopped doing that. I publish release notes for the beta and reference the same page for final, just removing mention of beta.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> It is easier to maintain that way.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> ✌️ (re @philipz: welcome @ForEverAlsius @xiaodongliu @TheDimax)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I’ll think about it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Also I need to think of the maintaining and backports for 20.04 cinnamon-remix
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> We will see.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @wimpress something you may want to retweet or like - https://twitter.com/jpaulostrindade/status/1245871183930609667
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> If Focal stuff is already done, then I suggest you all do stuff with Bionic Daily (being highly ignored at the moment)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> What 'stuff'? (re @ItzSwirlz: If Focal stuff is already done, then I suggest you all do stuff with Bionic Daily (being highly ignored at the moment))
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Test cases, products (re @RikMills: What 'stuff'?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> I see. I have more urgent 'stuff'. Next bionic point release is August, so there is time
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> @philipz What hash tag should be used when promoting testing week?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> focal stuff is far from done (re @ItzSwirlz: If Focal stuff is already done, then I suggest you all do stuff with Bionic Daily (being highly ignored at the moment))
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I meant for today’s test cases. (re @popeydc: focal stuff is far from done)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> We have more to do as time goes on
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> That is an eternal truth... :P (re @ItzSwirlz: We have more to do as time goes on)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Okay, let me rephrase this
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Since all the testing and mandatory and run-once, everything has been tested for today’s focal test build, we should play around with bionic’s test build.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Got it?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> #UbuntuTestingWeek (re @wimpress: @philipz What hash tag should be used when promoting testing week?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I completely understood what you said first time. I just disagree :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> We shouldn't change our "focus" from focal IMO.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>  (re @popeydc: I completely understood what you said first time. I just disagree :))
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Just a plushie I have at home :P
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> NO
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> +1 (re @popeydc: We shouldn't change our "focus" from focal IMO.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCcbe-HwuU4
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Focal is still important
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I didn’t say focal wasn’t important
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ok let me do this since you guys are well
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Can’t put this in your brains
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> @popeydc can you tweet that video so we can re-tweet it?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Look at focal testcases here
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> https://twitter.com/popey/status/1246098291860951040
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> See how all of them have already been completed?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills>  (re @popeydc: https://twitter.com/popey/status/1246098291860951040)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Thanks, I just retweeted it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> However, we are focusing so much on focal
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> that for an enduser like me
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Again, I understand the point you're making. I disagree. Just because they're done once, doesn't mean there is no value in more people doing them. (re @ItzSwirlz: See how all of them have already been completed?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> there is nothing left to do
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> There is!
<lotuspsychje> joey found the beta flavours :p
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> butttt we are missing focal
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> do them again, on different hardware
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> nevermind
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> bruh (re @popeydc: do them again, on different hardware)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ._.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Please stop. This is a channel focused on focal.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yeah, for real
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> We still have stuff in launchpad
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> wanted to retweet you @popeydc but you forgot the hashtag :(
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Yeah, sorry.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> @ItzSwirlz We do this for every beta, it is just QA to make sure there are no howlers in the image. The testing week in this case is to trey to dogch the bugs that don't get caught by that. The MAIN testing phase of the beta is now to final freeze (and after).
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> @ItzSwirlz We do this for every beta (QA images), it is just QA to make sure there are no howlers in the image. The testing week in this case is to try to dogch the bugs that don't get caught by that. The MAIN testing phase of the beta is now to final freeze (and after). (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Focal is NOT done
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Question about USB device compatibility: has the issue of not being able to read/write to a USB-connected Android phone been solved in this release? Or was it solved previously? In 18.04 I can see the folders and files, but I cannot copy files.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> retweet with comment :D (re @popeydc: Yeah, sorry.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://twitter.com/Xubuntu/status/1246101889969774592
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> As dumb as this sounds, can I do this by literally clicking every UI/app button I can find? (re @RikMills: @ItzSwirlz We do this for every beta (QA images), it is just QA to make sure there are no howlers in the image. The testing week in this case is to try to dogch the bugs that don't get caught by that. The MAIN testing phase of the beta is now to final freeze (and after).)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> https://twitter.com/ubuntu/status/1246102097487110150?s=19
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yep there is a testcase like that, its called 'live session' (re @ItzSwirlz: As dumb as this sounds, can I do this by literally clicking every UI/app button I can find?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <franksmcb> Is there a reason the Focal Beta page is showing"Focal Beta (archived) "?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> If you liked, but most people use a system as normal, trey the default things, try some new things. etc (re @ItzSwirlz: As dumb as this sounds, can I do this by literally clicking every UI/app button I can find?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @ItzSwirlz http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/210056/testcases/1303/results
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I know what it is, don't worry :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> But honestly, I should go back to schoolwork and focus in my own area of Cinnamon. Sorry for bothering all of you.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Do we have a Reddit sub like r/ubuntutesting or something?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> there is an old r/ubuntutest from 7y ago but i cant say anything about that. would be a great idea for Yousef to make one. (re @Zachariah: Do we have a Reddit sub like r/ubuntutesting or something?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I'd just use the r/ubuntu one
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> plenty of people there
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Not a bad idea. Great way to promote #UbuntuTestingWeek
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Had some issues with my network while downloading some of the ISOs, but I've currently gone through a test case for Ubuntu and Kubuntu. Gonna keep playing around and write the ISOs for Ubuntu Budgie and Ubuntu MATE next. Thanks all for the hard work ❤️
<lotuspsychje> is that integrity check on boot a new feature, or only enabled for daily testings?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> it's a default now
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx popey
<lotuspsychje> @jibel supporting your wish bug #1870337
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1870337
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870337 in casper (Ubuntu) "Add an option to skip integrity check" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I saw on one of the ISOs it says "press ctrl+c to cancel check" but some of the others had no such text
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> it's all a bit inconsistent
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> One even had two percentage bars
<lotuspsychje> test took about 10min on a spinner
<lotuspsychje> new users wont realize they need to skip test with F1 textboot neither
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Got this on Ubuntu MATE. Didn’t skip it as I usually see integrity checks when I don’t power off correctly 😅🙈 (re @popeydc: I saw on one of the ISOs it says "press ctrl+c to cancel check" but some of the others had no such text)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> you can press 's' to stop the check
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Not that I would ever hard reset a machine™️
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Ooh nice
<lotuspsychje> @philipz it changed to ctrl c now as popey said
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> oh really
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yeah
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It did
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> quite a pain when i'm using the same iso over and over again :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I was testing UC beta iso and in Esc system console it said Ctrl C to skip
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Imo the automatic disk check is a good idwa
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Imo the automatic disk check is a good idea (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> I have started upgrading 19.10 -> 20.04 desktop. Fingers crossed 😊
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> 🤞
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @rajkumaar23
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> Hello there! Looking forward to testing the Focal Fossa ^_^
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> download done - 1m 57s, enjoying my new fiber
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> glad to have you @rajkumaar23
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @rajkumaar23 which flavor you looking to test?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @popeydc was it you who retweeted with comment from the ubuntu account, as whomever did, didnt use the correct hashtag :(
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> the vanilla one (re @philipz: @rajkumaar23 which flavor you looking to test?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> that was @wimpress
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @rajkumaar23 have you seen the testing instruction on ubuntu discourse?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> i'm yet to. i have ~2MBps :( (re @philipz: @rajkumaar23 have you seen the testing instruction on ubuntu discourse?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Smarty guys out there: For Ubuntu Cinnamon Bug Tracking, my friend suggested a Google Sheets, but I decided that'd be problematic. I am trying to find like, a good free place where I can have bug tracking. What do you guys thing of Bugzilla?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> GitLab might work
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> the only thing with gitlab is that I feel like it's basically github but I can do some digging
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> github
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> From my experience there are a lot of similarities, but it’s self-hosted and open and not reliant on Microsoft, if that matters to you. I do like both though ☺️
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> larger community on github and so is the main cinammon repo
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> the thing with github is well
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> its not the best
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Look at phab.lubuntu.me and launchpad and debian's system-I find it a little more organized and more accessible to find bugs
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> I've become a fan of Fedora's pagure.io
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Whaaat, this is cool! (re @Eickmeyer: I've become a fan of Fedora's pagure.io)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Hosted for you, or self hosted? I also like to consider where my users would look first. Which platform will your users be comfortable. I also tend to shy away from a self hosted as I have other things to focus on. Depends what your priorities/requirements are. Because of this consideration, I tend to look at it like:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> 1) GitHub - critical mass, most technical users look there (or already have accounts there). Prefer to attempt to make contributor friction a minimal thing. Allows you to use the internal cross repo tools. Plus 3rd party tools and integration's. Plus I do not need to run it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> 2) Gitlab hosted - I still prefer to not run it (time). has good market share, etc. Great piple line tools.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> 3) Gitlab Self Hosted (If I need to run my own)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> 4) Other tools such as Phabridogor, etc. Comes down to preferences.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> I'm just spit balling as I do not know what your specific priorities are. The size or expertise of your team (securely and safely hosting your own infrastructure). (re @ItzSwirlz: Smarty guys out there: For Ubuntu Cinnamon Bug Tracking, my friend suggested a Google Sheets, but I decided that'd be problematic. I am trying to find like, a good free place where I can have bug trac
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> github may not be the best, but definitely you'd find easy contibutions from it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Issue with system info has been fixed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> \o/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Basically GitLab. I think we'll pretty much stay with GitLab (re @Eickmeyer: I've become a fan of Fedora's pagure.io)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> But the issue is, what about Bug Reporting?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Not the best on GitLab
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Whats debians system?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And I don't think I can host Phabridogor
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> pagure is developed by Fedora developers, it's not GitLab. (re @ItzSwirlz: Basically GitLab. I think we'll pretty much stay with GitLab)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Hm.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It looks similar to it though
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> We are working on a fix for that. (re @popeydc: I saw on one of the ISOs it says "press ctrl+c to cancel check" but some of the others had no such text)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> As in, Desktop and Foundations team are actively assist flavours with this issue.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> I used the hash tag you posted here lastnight. (re @philipz: @popeydc was it you who retweeted with comment from the ubuntu account, as whomever did, didnt use the correct hashtag :()
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> you forgot the 'ing' (re @philipz: #UbuntuTestingWeek)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> so all i’ve to do is follow the test instructions and submit the result in that page? (re @philipz: @rajkumaar23 have you seen the testing instruction on ubuntu discourse?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz>  (re @wimpress: ?)supposed to be 'Testing' but you have 'Test':
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> @philipz please help? (re @rajkumaar23: so all i’ve to do is follow the test instructions and submit the result in that page?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> Hi @rajkumaar23 Take a look here -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam?action=show&redirect=Testing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> hth
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> sure. thanks (re @Sick_Rimmit: Hi @rajkumaar23 Take a look here -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam?action=show&redirect=Testing)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> Bother 😞 (re @philipz: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> could always delete it and create again in a few hours
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes (re @rajkumaar23: @philipz please help?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> its fine (re @popeydc: could always delete it and create again in a few hours)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> Yeah, let's do that. (re @popeydc: could always delete it and create again in a few hours)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> put out one tomorrow with something different
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> yeah
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> Also a good idea 😊
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i have a tweet or two per day with the hashtag
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> the most recent -  in harmony 🎶 Then visit the Ubuntu Discourse to get involved in the community testing week 🔨 discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-20-04… #UbuntuTestWeek
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://twitter.com/Xubuntu/status/1245984383414255617
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I've been handling posting to Reddit, so we don't duplidoge posts.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> might be even more powerful coming from the ubuntu account
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Do you have the Reddit credentials for u/ubuntu?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> anyone can post there, you don't need moderation
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> think you need admin for pinning
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> oh, ok
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> ping cm-t
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> The admin of r/ubuntu is u/aperson.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> nhaines on telegram can too
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> any of these:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> But hey, at least a post about Beta Testing is on the Reddit page!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I was also going to do Instagram. Is there a way for me to get the video to put in there or should I just convert the GIF to a .mp4?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> is possible to join testing images on next Monday?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Hello everyone, done with schoolwork :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> How is it going for you guys? Anyone else need help testing and searching for bugs
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> How is it going for you guys? Anyone else need help testing and searching for bugs? (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> Gif are no longer supported on IG (re @Zachariah: I was also going to do Instagram. Is there a way for me to get the video to put in there or should I just convert the GIF to a .mp4?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Right. I meant can I get the YouTube video or should I just link to it and convert the .GIF to a .MP4? I suppose I could also use a downloader to get the YT video, but I don't want to violate any copyright.
<wxl> everyone go spam the comments at https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/04/ubuntu-20-04-flavours-whats-new as well as their inbox, twitter, mastodon, facebook, instagram, etc. and tell them they failed to include lubuntu (and no screenshot for ubuntu studio either)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Don't spam. That's rude.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I would suggest messaging the devs and they can edit
<wxl> um
<bashfulrobot> bluesabre: I love that tweet about the derivatives and testing week.
<wxl> do you know what i'm referring to?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And it may have been trying to show some of them
<bashfulrobot> I think by spam, he means leave a comment askign why it was not included and that it should be.
<bashfulrobot> Some? He shows all "but".
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @ItzSwirlz Joe has a very consistent habit of 1) Not including an Ubuntu Studio screenshot, and 2) leaving Lubuntu out entirely.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> That's great ._.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> There's a pattern.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> (sigh)
<bashfulrobot> I think in this case all we need to do is sub out "spam" for "politely leave a comment". :-)
<wxl> or maybe just "leave a comment"
<wxl> :/
<bashfulrobot> tomato / tomahto
<bashfulrobot> ha ha
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> spam = rude
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> testing is a week long so it will still be happening on monday (re @Reinaldo_Espinosa: is possible to join testing images on next Monday?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @popeydc can you msg joe (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <wxl> everyone go spam the comments at https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/04/ubuntu-20-04-flavours-whats-new as well as their inbox, twitter, mastodon, facebook, instagram, etc. and tell them they failed to include lubuntu (and no screenshot for ubuntu studio either))
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> 🙏 (re @philipz: testing is a week long so it will still be happening on monday)
<wxl> omg! ubuntu = rude
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> How about a kanban for Ubuntu Cinnamon
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I dont want to do trello since people have different opinions and it just doesn't seem right-but I like kanbanflow.com.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> Fantastic - my 19.10 std Ubuntu is now a 20.04 dev branch 😊
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> GitHub has this OOB with your issues. (re @ItzSwirlz: How about a kanban for Ubuntu Cinnamon)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> (called boards)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> sweet. hope you can submit a report - http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/209752/testcases/1310/results (re @MrPer4280: Fantastic - my 19.10 std Ubuntu is now a 20.04 dev branch 😊)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> shouldnt all the i386 upgrade testcases be removed?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> like this one - http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/209751/testcases
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I'm not sure. I don't know if I'm correct but I believe some other flavors might still support i385
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I'm not sure. I don't know if I'm correct but I believe some other flavors might still support i386 (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And Bionic is still i386.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> no flavors support i386
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> In 20.04, correct. (re @philipz: no flavors support i386)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yep thats what we are testing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I think perhaps I won't be messaging a blogger about their content on their website @philipz - if people have a beef with the content of other people's websites, I suggest that they deal with it themselves. Not try and mobilise a brigade.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> only assumed he forgot @popeydc
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Long standing fued, I am pretty sure @wxl is well aware of.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Long standing feud, I am pretty sure @wxl is well aware of. (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> so any means to hide the i386 upgrades from the focal testcase page
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I don't know.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> but if they try, it will fail with an error anyway.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yeah. Friend tried installing UC live on an old laptop and kernel froze.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Also: do you think this board will be okay for bug-tracking for UC? https://kanbanflow.com/board/22cWCT
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Also (please share your honest opinions): do you think this board will be okay for bug-tracking for UC? https://kanbanflow.com/board/22cWCT (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Use whatever you fel comfortable with
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ❤️ (re @popeydc: Use whatever you fel comfortable with)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I'd not heard of that one
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @ItzSwirlz maybe share a screenshot as all i see is a login screen :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It's Kanban essentially
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Of course. :P (re @philipz: @ItzSwirlz maybe share a screenshot as all i see is a login screen :D)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I know a lot of people use trello.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Looks very similar.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I wanted something for bug reporting but it would just not fit and I couldn't find a good one that'd fit with something like Phabridogor
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> There's also a self-hosted one in the snap store.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yep trello came to mind when i saw it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Bugzilla and other stuff seemed too hard to configure, so I thought I'd take it easy
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Package name? (re @popeydc: There's also a self-hosted one in the snap store.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> oh god, avoid bugzilla :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> wekan
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Your wish is my command. Installing!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> desktop file doesn't seem to exist
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Actually it probably does
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> it's not a desktop app, it's a webapp
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> yeah i saw.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I'm trying to build with npm and node
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> need node 12
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> snap install wekan
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yeah I did
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Always-its just that i played with a menu tool
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Always-its just that i played with a menu tool earlier in 19.10 (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It intentionally screws up the path and was buggy. and snap support wasn't implemented.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> So I'm sort of stuck with snaps not showing up
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> maybe we should take this topic elsewhere
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Pressing Launch after installing software using Discover is not working. Neither Chrome nor VS Code would launch using the button.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Ubuntu Lumina doesn't boot, other than that I think it works
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> What is Ubuntu Lumina?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> my flavor
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> ubuntu with the lumina desktop used in TrueOS
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Oh! I had not heard of Lumia or TrueOS
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> TrueOS was a BSD distribution, after that fell through Lumina became seperate software kept up by its own team
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> trueos is the new name for pc-bsd
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> oh!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> @KaiLoveLinux what iso builder are you using?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> @ItzSwirlz Was using Linux-Live, gonna try Cubic as the Regolith people recommended that
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ahahahaha
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yes oh yes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> When I first said I was going to release an ISO
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I used an online easy builder like that
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It didn't boot.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Hence, same footstep I was into.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Thought it would work, built up unneccesary hype, but didn't.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> online builder? its a CLI based tool
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Use our ISO builder :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Online as in, you can get it Online. It's one of those automatic things. (re @KaiLoveLinux: online builder? its a CLI based tool)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Ah okay
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Not really the best for knowing your situation
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Welcome
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> So,
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> and here is where you need our iso-builder
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <B_Thomas> hi
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @B_Thomas
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> and I hope you got a PPA for Ubuntu Lumina on Launchpad online
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Because if your building an ISO you need that.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Where do I report bugs? Launchpad Beta Testers says "No open bugs" and I can't submit a bug.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Go in terminal, and ubuntu-bug (package with bug) (re @Zachariah: Where do I report bugs? Launchpad Beta Testers says "No open bugs" and I can't submit a bug.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Go in terminal, and "ubuntu-bug (package with bug)" (edited) (re @Zachariah: Where do I report bugs? Launchpad Beta Testers says "No open bugs" and I can't submit a bug.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> which app you want to file a bug against? (re @Zachariah: Where do I report bugs? Launchpad Beta Testers says "No open bugs" and I can't submit a bug.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Discover
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> @ItzSwirlz The only issue is that building the ISO properly has been difficult
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I mean deb package
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> wdym by properly? what do you expect it to do? (re @KaiLoveLinux: @ItzSwirlz The only issue is that building the ISO properly has been difficult)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ah building the deb
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> DM me
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Lets move it and i'll do it with you
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Launchpad gives me a Timeout Error when I try to search for Discover in Bugs.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/discover
<lotuspsychje> LP has some timeouts lately, refresh
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes you two should collaborate as you both are creating remixes (re @ItzSwirlz: Lets move it and i'll do it with you)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Got it. I can report this now. Thanks.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Bug #1870593
<ubot5> bug 1870593 in discover (Ubuntu) "Launch button does nothing after app installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870593
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> installing apps in the live session never really has good results
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I'm fully installed on a 256GB nVME.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Thanks to a fast USB 3.0 drive and nVME SSD, I can do a full installation in less than 10 minutes.
<lotuspsychje> @Zachariah: try to use ubuntu-bug packagename to file bugs on ubuntu, so more info gets pulled into the bug, devs can debug better
<lotuspsychje> @Zachariah: you can still apport-collect 1870593 if you like
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Oh, I was doing it on the web. Should I do it from the command line? I have several more bugs to report.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> someone commented on OMG that testing in virutalbox doesnt work as there is a xorg bug
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Eickmeyer can you suggest that person to file a bug report
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Yeah, perhaps they should report that on the testing tracker, not someone's blog.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> You read my mind.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> :D
<lotuspsychje> @Zachariah: yes please from terminal, your bug info will be pulled into launchpad
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Ok, I connected my computer to Launchpad.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> It's saying package "discover" not installed. Then what is Discover's package name?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Because it says org.kde.discover in the App Settings.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Do I need to use that instead of just "discover"?
<lotuspsychje> !info discover
<ubot5> discover (source: discover): hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-8 (bionic), package size 23 kB, installed size 88 kB
<lotuspsychje> is it this?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Oof... my reply to that person is stuck in moderation queue. It'll probably never get approved and they'll probably never see it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Zachariah check this video from popey (re @philipz: for all those new to bug reporting, you can check out popey's video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjTyzyY9RHw)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Yes, it says that when I hover on the link "discover (Ubuntu)".
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Well then. I couldn't choose what I wanted to test.:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> So I made this spinner :P
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Filled with all flavors, classic Ubuntu and Cinnamon Remix and once Lumina is ready I'll add it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Let me know if you want the link
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Anyone experiencing slow download speed for focal isos? Lubuntu daily ISO says it will take 39 mins left for 1.6 GB-typically will take around 10 or 5.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> No
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> at least not direct focal
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Okay nevermind, its doing better. Back to 3 mins.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> popey did a similar randomizer in his videos
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> maybe just do it alphabetically :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> /me sad as xubuntu will always be at the end
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yuo see
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> You see (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> You se (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> You see (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Randomizers over alphabetical order
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Alphebetical order gets boring overtime
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> why not share it on the group. i'd leave lumina out as their ISO isnt ready
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Would prob be something you might want to add to the pinned message, and people have their own flavors they like to test. (re @philipz: why not share it on the group. i'd leave lumina out as their ISO isnt ready)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Welp, mine completely locked up except I can still move the cusor.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Will there be a crash report somewhere that I can submit? I ended up resetting the computer and everything is fine now.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> If it says that there was an internal error then yeah (re @Zachariah: Will there be a crash report somewhere that I can submit? I ended up resetting the computer and everything is fine now.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Should show
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> It never said anything. I just used the Reset button on the computer. When you do this in Windows it will create a crash report.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Idk.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It should and if not Ubuntu-bug in terminal
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> Need a little help -
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> upgraded to 20.04 - no issues
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> switched to nvidia  -440 from nvidia-335,  apparently without any problem
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> tried screen scaling to 150%  ==> blank screen, then monitor goes in powersave mode
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> rebooted - same issue
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> messing around on cli, reinstalled  nvidia-335
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> set  org.gnome.mutter experimental-features ['']
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> any hint on resetting scaling ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> idk
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> fixed it: edited .config/monitors.xml
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Good
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> so - forward to nvidia-440 😊
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> guess you can file a bug against the nvidia driver package
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> I'll mess around to see if it is the scaling thing or the nvidia driver. Will file a bug if I can narrow it down
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @wimpress in case you didnt see this, if you could tweet something tomorrow around this same idea, that would be great, or you can pull an idea from the many #UbuntuTestingWeek tagged tweets from xubuntu for ideas (re @philipz: https://twitter.com/Xubuntu/status/1245984383414255617)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> Ok - setting scaling 125% I was able to select "dont keep settings" and return, setting scaling 150% immediately sends the monitor in sleep mode
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> no driver change
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> so this happens with the nvidia 335 as well
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> yes it does
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> does it happen with other nvidia drivers, like the open source one
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> excellent question - will try to use the nouveau one
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> all are welcome to retweet for lubuntu https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1246169816874057729
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> night all
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> Nouveau dropped me to 640x480 😊
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> Will test more tomorrow, I am tired now
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Uh... I mean.. WELCOME!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> Spanglish 🤣🤣🤣🤣:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> When I change panel size, the start menu size doesn’t change. File this bug under lxqt-panel?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> (Lubuntu)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> 19 days left, keep up the great work guys :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> That is the correct package, yes. (re @ItzSwirlz: When I change panel size, the start menu size doesn’t change. File this bug under lxqt-panel?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Great
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Will report on phab and launchpad
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> Thanks.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> and I come back from dinner and see this. Looked weird at first
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> flurry screensave
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> *screensaver
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Is the best screensaver (re @kc2bez: flurry screensave)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It’s pretty cool
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> It is decent looking compared to some that are available.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Translation clearly isn't done yet. 🤦‍♂️ (re @ForEverAlsius: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> 🤣🤣 yep (re @Eickmeyer: Translation clearly isn't done yet. 🤦‍♂️)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> If you wouldn't mind, feel free to do some translating on that: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntustudio/es/+translate (re @ForEverAlsius: 🤣🤣 yep)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> FWIW it looks like the menu size is tied to the font size. You can set a custom font size to make it bigger (or smaller) by right clicking on the menu icon. (re @ItzSwirlz: When I change panel size, the start menu size doesn’t change. File this bug under lxqt-panel?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I’ll look at it (re @kc2bez: FWIW it looks like the menu size is tied to the font size. You can set a custom font size to make it bigger (or smaller) by right clicking on the menu icon.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I also noticed the font size stayed the same
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Deepl.com and if you need any help I can see if my Span teacher has some time (re @Eickmeyer: If you wouldn't mind, feel free to do some translating on that: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntustudio/es/+translate)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> But what you suggest does make some sense. If you make the panel bigger you would think the menu would follow.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yeah, everything should follow up
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Icons did and it looks like the notifidogion applet didn’t either
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @ItzSwirlz Good to know. I'd feel more comfortable if a native speaker did the translations than a website because the message needs to get across more than a direct translation.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> Yeah, seems strange.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius>  (re @Eickmeyer: If you wouldn't mind, feel free to do some translating on that: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntustudio/es/+translate)they just did it:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @ForEverAlsius \o/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> My English is very bad (re @Eickmeyer: If you wouldn't mind, feel free to do some translating on that: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntustudio/es/+translate)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @ForEverAlsius Actually, it looks like the changes I made last release were never translated. Your English isn't that bad, and really, it needs to be translated to Spanish anyhow.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> Pero alguien ya lo hizo
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> But someone already did it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> bugs.launchpad.net/Ubuntu/+source/lxqt-panel/+but/1870639
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oops lmao
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Look at the date on that, @ForEverAlsius . It's from March 22, 2012.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> One typo, g to t makes it seem bad
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> bugs.launchpad.net/Ubuntu/+source/lxqt-panel/+bug/1870639 (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> Exactly, I think that just because it was beta it was not implemented (re @Eickmeyer: Look at the date on that, @ForEverAlsius . It's from March 22, 2012.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> No, I made a change before last release back in October that added "...of all kinds" to the end, which broke the translation string. (re @ForEverAlsius: Exactly, I think that just because it was beta it was not implemented)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> (I'm the Ubuntu Studio lead)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> 🤩🤩🤩👏👏👏👏 It's great (re @Eickmeyer: (I'm the Ubuntu Studio lead))
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> We argued that the theme it has is more fluid than that of Xubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> Forwarded from KajiiNarumiChat:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> 👍
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Wow
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> Forwarded from KajiiNarumiChat:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> @kc2bez It says I should just subscribe Lubuntu packaging team but I can’t find anywhere that shows to submit a report. Would you like me to still create it as a new task?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Thanks. I changed it to that theme about a year ago as we needed something with a dark variant. It was looking quite old with its previous theme.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> Thanks, My eyes thank you very much (re @Eickmeyer: Thanks. I changed it to that theme about a year ago as we needed something with a dark variant. It was looking quite old with its previous theme.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> It should add them already (which it did). You can verify on the list to the right. (re @ItzSwirlz: @kc2bez It says I should just subscribe Lubuntu packaging team but I can’t find anywhere that shows to submit a report. Would you like me to still create it as a new task?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> It isn't necessary to create a task on phab. (re @ItzSwirlz: @kc2bez It says I should just subscribe Lubuntu packaging team but I can’t find anywhere that shows to submit a report. Would you like me to still create it as a new task?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> If it works for you, then that’s fine (re @kc2bez: It isn't necessary to create a task on phab.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Anything else you’d like me to do, or keep searching for bugs?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> Nope that is cool. Keep bug hunting! 😄
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> Where?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> I join the hunt for mistakes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Hey, the Reddit thing is getting some decent traction. Looks like we should have a few more testers soon.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> It doesn't look like your panel icons are scaling with the panel height. Your start button is, but not the others.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> @kc2bez What is the purpose of the invert selection button
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> That’s fine (re @Zachariah: It doesn't look like your panel icons are scaling with the panel height. Your start button is, but not the others.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Suppose you want to select all but one folder (like node_modules). You click it, then Invert Selection and voila! (re @ItzSwirlz: @kc2bez What is the purpose of the invert selection button)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> That ^
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> it doesn’t seem to do anything
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oh nvm
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-04
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> You guys have two Calamares desktop entries
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Like us
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Prob from package “Calamares”
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And why use a KDE parti manager? Does it use QT?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Nice one! (re @Zachariah: Hey, the Reddit thing is getting some decent traction. Looks like we should have a few more testers soon.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> yeah. we already have a task for that one (re @ItzSwirlz: You guys have two Calamares desktop entries)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> We have same issue too
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Don’t worry
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> That and Calamares uses kpmcore, the same underpinnings that kde partition manager use. (re @ItzSwirlz: And why use a KDE parti manager? Does it use QT?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> I have seen a problem since Ubuntu 18.04 and 19.10 on Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> Now on Ubuntu 20.04 Ubuntu, Xubuntu and Ubuntu Studio
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> When I turn off the computer, the keyboard occasionally turns off the screen but the cpu is still on.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> I don't know if it's my mistake
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> I could help with this. My primary language is Spanish and I'm more than happy helping with the translation of free software.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> Mi idioma principal es el Español y estoy más que dispuesto a ayudar con la traducción de programas de código abierto. (re @ForEverAlsius: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> I could help on Monday. (re @Eickmeyer: If you wouldn't mind, feel free to do some translating on that: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntustudio/es/+translate)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @Reinaldo_Espinosa I just did it with an online translation service. It should work, but feel free to look over my suggestions in that link.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Done with testing Lubuntu for today
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Tomorrow we will check to see if there’s anything we need to backup before dual-booting it for test
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> On a Mac
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Okay who to help next
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> Thanks for giving it a test. (re @ItzSwirlz: Done with testing Lubuntu for today)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> A mí me gustaría dominar otro idioma como para poder ayudar a traducir, aquí hago uso de bots (re @Reinaldo_Espinosa: I could help with this. My primary language is Spanish and I'm more than happy helping with the translation of free software.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> Mi idioma principal es el Español y estoy más que dispuesto a ayudar con la traducción de programas de código abierto.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> One of the problems when you do so is that the translate not always  keep the context specially when it is about technology or technical details (re @Eickmeyer: @Reinaldo_Espinosa I just did it with an online translation service. It should work, but feel free to look over my suggestions in that link.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> Are you using a translation not? (re @KajiiNarumiChat: A mí me gustaría dominar otro idioma como para poder ayudar a traducir, aquí hago uso de bots)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> Are you using a translation bot? (edited) (re @KajiiNarumiChat: A mí me gustaría dominar otro idioma como para poder ayudar a traducir, aquí hago uso de bots)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @Reinaldo_Espinosa That was my concern. Feel free to change it. It was only two changes.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> Yes and Google (re @Reinaldo_Espinosa: Are you using a translation bot?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> @YTranslateBot (re @Reinaldo_Espinosa: Are you using a translation bot?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> I have to do it on Monday. Because I do not have enough internet at home. (re @Eickmeyer: @Reinaldo_Espinosa That was my concern. Feel free to change it. It was only two changes.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @Reinaldo_Espinosa Ok, I think that should be sufficient.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> If you think so. (re @Eickmeyer: @Reinaldo_Espinosa Ok, I think that should be sufficient.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat>  (re @Reinaldo_Espinosa: Are you using a translation bot?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Monday will work, is what I meant. (re @Reinaldo_Espinosa: If you think so.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> Ahh ok (re @Eickmeyer: Monday will work, is what I meant.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> I miss understand you
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> My worry as a project leader is hitting deadlines. :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> You are the leader of Ubuntu Studio? (re @Eickmeyer: My worry as a project leader is hitting deadlines. :))
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Yes. (re @Reinaldo_Espinosa: You are the leader of Ubuntu Studio?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> It's hard? (re @Eickmeyer: Yes.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Depends on the day. :) (re @KajiiNarumiChat: It's hard?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> I see, my congratulations to all of you. (re @Eickmeyer: Depends on the day. :))
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Thanks. :) (re @KajiiNarumiChat: I see, my congratulations to all of you.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> Good. (re @Eickmeyer: Yes.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> Tal vez no sea algo muy importante, soy un optometrista, y él siempre recomendó usar una aplicación para recordar descansar los ojos. También para bajar el brillo.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> Maybe it is not something very important, I am an optometrist, and he always recommended using an applidogion to remember to rest your eyes. Also to lower the brightness.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> Maybe for health reasons it is a good idea that it comes integrated in Ubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> But us not for everyone (re @KajiiNarumiChat: Maybe it is not something very important, I am an optometrist, and he always recommended using an applidogion to remember to rest your eyes. Also to lower the brightness.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> But is not for everyone (edited) (re @KajiiNarumiChat: Maybe it is not something very important, I am an optometrist, and he always recommended using an applidogion to remember to rest your eyes. Also to lower the brightness.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> Most of the people don't want to use it.
<lotuspsychje> morning all
<lotuspsychje> another article spread on my lxer rss https://9to5linux.com/ubuntu-20-04-lts-beta-is-now-available-for-download
<guiverc> :)  noticed it too lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> great article
<guiverc> first boot of ubuntu 20.04 'live' in awhile; i like the 'smooth' look
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: are you on -desktop?
<guiverc> yep, got asked to retest a bug (that it was hoped was fixed), alas ..
<lotuspsychje> can you test a quick one for me aswell please?
<guiverc> yep.  (maybe a few mins, but yep)
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock/+bug/1867613 please
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1867613 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu dock does not allow drag and move icons anymore" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<guiverc> lotuspsychje, I'm only running a 'live' system, your bug looks like it needs an install. I can drag/drop icons in my 'live' session
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: did you move the dock to bottom for the test?
<guiverc> Nope, I missed that sorry.. re-reading.
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: test switching the icons and drag from dash with the dock at bottom if you want
<guiverc> lotuspsychje, Yes I'm having great difficulty with movement (failing 80-90% of time), when its on the left it's working 80-90% of the time..
<lotuspsychje> yeah thats exactly whats happening guiverc tnx and affect plz : )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> how to make ISO
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Google: Here's how to make a bootable USB
<guiverc> @KaiLoveLinux, https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/create-a-bootable-usb-stick-on-ubuntu/14011
<guiverc> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/create-a-bootable-usb-stick-on-windows/14020
<guiverc> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/create-a-bootable-usb-stick-on-macos/14016
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Thanks you gave me the exact thing I don't want. Thank you.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Let's please not be toxic.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> again-to make it a lot easier, I suggest you just find a way and get the packages to Launchpad. Things will be a lot more easier to iso-build
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I'm not, being sarcastic isn't the same as toxic
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Sorry
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Anyways I feel glad I helped out today. Will do more Cinnamon playing, logged around the system info patch today.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> You have been a great help Josh, everyone in the community has been supportive, and I thank y'all.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I just clicked my KDE start button, typed in "usb" and clicked on Make Startup Disk. It finds the last ISO you downloaded and your USB drive. Just click start, wait a few minutes and it's done.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Even guiverc spent the time to find resources, even if I didn't need them
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> But all flavors have the USB startup disk creator.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Or at least a usb disk creator/editing tool. (re @Zachariah: But all flavors have the USB startup disk creator.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I'm not sure which one to add for Ubuntu Lumina yet, but the one everyone needs to remind me the name of that starts with g and is powerful is the one I might use
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> gnome-disk-creator or something like that. I'll find a QT one.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I'll check what Lubuntu uses
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Not gnome-disk-utility
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> uhhh
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> GPARTED
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> There. That's disk partitioning
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> since I remember it I will add it now
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Lmao
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> There is a QtParted
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QtParted
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Well I have gparted
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And sure enough it's not in the repos for universe. Something that we might want to consider maintaining
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Gparted will be fine for now.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Gparted will be fine for now, it's accessible (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oh yeah-KDE Partition Manager is what Lubuntu uses
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> @KaiLoveLinux Use KDE Partition Manager
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> QtParted is outdated and prob discontinued-last update was 7y ago
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I am using Gparted as I like it beter
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> better*
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I am stuck trying to make the ISO file, still digging to see if Google will ever be useful
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> Use balena etcher (re @KaiLoveLinux: I am stuck trying to make the ISO file, still digging to see if Google will ever be useful)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> Its easy and intuitive
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I thank you for trying, but I feel like I need to explain more: I need to make the ISO for Ubuntu Lumina, something Etcher cannot not do. Love Etcher though, my favorite app. (re @Reinaldo_Espinosa: Use balena etcher)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> Ahh. I was thinking you need to make a bootable usb (re @KaiLoveLinux: I thank you for trying, but I feel like I need to explain more: I need to make the ISO for Ubuntu Lumina, something Etcher cannot not do. Love Etcher though, my favorite app.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Yeah, no. Thanks anyways, I have an option to quick test so I can see if it works or not
<valorie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization <-- how to make a custom ISO
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> @KaiLoveLinux when you first started this conversation you said "Google: How to make startup USB". That made all of us thinking that's what you wanted. You want to build a custom ISO. I know how to make bootable ISO files and could have helped you had I truly understood what you meant.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Zachariah Yeah no problem, I am not perfect at explaining my issues
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> however I am still stuck so
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Valorie gave me a good insight but was not what I needed sadly, as I made my distro from live system
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Do you have all of the files destined for the ISO in a folder?
<valorie> @KaiLoveLinux - huh? How do you get this live system onto a computer?
<valorie> it's got to be cd/dvd/usb
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> As dumb as this sounds there is a Windows program that might be able to build your ISO.
<valorie> which means: ISO
<valorie> which is the link I gave you
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Zachariah The only Windows system I can access is my grandfathers and I am only allowed telegram on it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Valorie: I installed from USB to hardware partition on my drive, and so none of that is helpful for me, sadly. Just how I set it up.
<valorie> ah, I thought you wanted to make something you could share with others
<valorie> my mistake
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I am, but I did it from Live System as I have done LFS and shipped that, sadly that was when Linux-Live wasn't practically dead
<valorie> one shares ISOs
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> When you say you made your ISO from a live system, do you mean you used files from a live system or you literally captured a running live system?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> What I mean is everything is set up on a live system, ready for me to put in an ISO, just the tools i'd normally use are in a non-functional state and I am having a hard time finding new ones.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Like... all my tools that'd I have ever used
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I have someone I might be able to ask for help with this, brb
<valorie> so confused
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I made a flavor, used an installed ISO to set everything up, everything was set up, went to make an ISO, ISO making not work
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I have been working on this for 10 hours now and brain just stop workin
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23>  (re @philipz: someone commented on OMG that testing in virutalbox doesnt work as there is a xorg bug)same problem.:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> after selecting Ubuntu On Wayland, it works though. (re @rajkumaar23: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> Bug #1870726
<ubot5> bug 1870726 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Login Screen Loop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870726
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I figured out how to build the ISO i think
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> now to solve a new problem
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Past midnight, almost 13 hours of working now
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> idk why but I like this fact
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> if I ctrl-alt-3 to get a command line, the fonts are extremely large - any one knows how to fix that ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> perhaps something to do when I played with scaling last night ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> will try to report a bug: scaling to 125% takes me to 200%
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> Bug report:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1870736
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870736 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Screen scaling 125% gives 200%" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Good morning everyone. How is testing going?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> lmao imagine being able to test rn
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> @popeydc Actual answer that is not sarcastic: Poorly for my thing, everyone else's stuff works well on my laptop.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> No issues to report, which makes me hapy
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <guiverc> Not my best day (testing wise; a failure I didn't expect), but mostly good & G'day @popeydc
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GlennTF> Just getting the testing VM's setup for a lazy Saturday playing...I mean serious testing:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> I need to report one more wrt screen scaling
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280>  select 125% gives 200%
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> select 150% results in a blank screen and my monitor going into powersave
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> @MrPer4280 Flavor? Or plain?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> @KaiLoveLinux   plain - upgrading from 16.04 -> 18.04 -> 19.10 -> 20.04
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz>  (re @Eickmeyer: Translation clearly isn't done yet. 🤦‍♂️)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> sweet (re @Zachariah: Hey, the Reddit thing is getting some decent traction. Looks like we should have a few more testers soon.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> i am gonna use this saturday to not die
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> afternoon lotuspsychje
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> unforutately xubuntu doesn't (re @Zachariah: But all flavors have the USB startup disk creator.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> which app is this? (re @GlennTF: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @katnipp
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GlennTF> This is VMware Workstation Pro, it allows remote access over the network to the VMs so I'm spinning them all up on the big rig so I can acces them on my laptop while relaxing on the sofa later 🙂 (re @philipz: which app is this?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> did you file a bug for this? (re @KajiiNarumiChat: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> nice (re @GlennTF: This is VMware Workstation Pro, it allows remote access over the network to the VMs so I'm spinning them all up on the big rig so I can acces them on my laptop while relaxing on the sofa later 🙂)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Eickmeyer maybe you should try and contact the translation team as simplified chinese seems to all be done but none have been reviewed for the installer slideshow:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> Bug about scaling to 150%  resulting in a monitor power save starte has been reported
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> great
<lotuspsychje> @philipz hi there ; )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> thanks everyone who tweeted the #UbuntuTestingWeek hashtag. keep up the good work.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @goddiey
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <goddiey> Thanks (re @philipz: welcome @goddiey)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> hmm - I have lost all sound, perhaps I messed with something, though I don't think so
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> which flavor are you planning to test (re @goddiey: Thanks)
<lotuspsychje> @philipz: i liked this article: https://9to5linux.com/ubuntu-20-04-lts-beta-is-now-available-for-download
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> lotuspsychje: saw it but didnt see anything in it worth retweeting it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @shivank_here @gioisco
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <gioisco> Tnk 😊 (re @philipz: welcome @shivank_here @gioisco)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @gioisco which flavor are you looking to test
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> @philipz any idea why this happens? (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <ubot5> bug 1870726 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Login Screen Loop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870726)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870726 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Login Screen Loop" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> The xorg log shows a backtrace, so a segfault (re @rajkumaar23: @philipz any idea why this happens?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <gioisco> Philips I'm not a tester, but I'm here for looking for understand how to do this (sorry for my English) (re @philipz: @gioisco which flavor are you looking to test)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @gioisco no problem. which ubuntu flavor are you looking to try. is it ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, etc.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> ohh (re @RikMills: The xorg log shows a backtrace, so a segfault)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <gioisco> I currently use Ubuntu for work and Kubuntu for personal (re @philipz: @gioisco no problem. which ubuntu flavor are you looking to try. is it ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, etc.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> instructions for testing kubuntu are found here - https://kubuntu.org/news/testing-for-the-beta-help-needed/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> ubuntu testing is here - https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/testing-ubuntu-20-04-lts-official-ubuntu-flavors/14053
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> there are a number of videos that you can watch of others showing how to do the testing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> here is one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0i8IgD6vg8
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> So @KaiLoveLinux , your trying to make an ISO of your current build of Ubuntu?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yeah it doesn't exactly work that way...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @gioisco here is another https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXLiqjOkSmg
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <gioisco> ❤
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> some tweets that can be retweeted
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://twitter.com/franksmcb1/status/1246304744349425666
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://twitter.com/bad_idea_dude/status/1246409738604228608
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @gioisco this is a good one when you want to report a bug https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjTyzyY9RHw
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> ❤️
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> What version of Virtualbox? (re @rajkumaar23: ohh)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Honestly, try to go with the most stable... my friend all of a sudden (has his own built gaming desktop PC) has VBox stuck on an issue that we can't fix (re @RikMills: What version of Virtualbox?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> That'd be my answer
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> 5.2.34 (re @RikMills: What version of Virtualbox?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> I installed using apt (re @ItzSwirlz: Honestly, try to go with the most stable... my friend all of a sudden (has his own built gaming desktop PC) has VBox stuck on an issue that we can't fix)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> No, I am asking them what version they are using where Xorg crashes on login (re @ItzSwirlz: Honestly, try to go with the most stable... my friend all of a sudden (has his own built gaming desktop PC) has VBox stuck on an issue that we can't fix)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> is virtualbox in apt updated anymore? I remember virtualbox in apt being outdated. (re @rajkumaar23: I installed using apt)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> oh, didn’t know that. (re @ItzSwirlz: is virtualbox in apt updated anymore? I remember virtualbox in apt being outdated.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I don't think VBox interferes with that, except for Monitor settings (re @RikMills: No, I am asking them what version they are using where Xorg crashes on login)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Vbox has it's own virtual graphics adapter and kernel modules, so it certainly CAN (re @ItzSwirlz: I don't think VBox interferes with that, except for Monitor settings)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oh right. It has it's own postinstall
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Why not the 6.x version? (re @rajkumaar23: 5.2.34)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> and it needs secure boot
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> i told i installed using apt 😅
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> i’ll download the latest from their page n try again (re @RikMills: Why not the 6.x version?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> @rajkumaar23 Can you pleas mention on the bug what Virualbox version you are running, and where you got it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> sure i’ll update the version. but what do you mean by where i got it? (re @RikMills: @rajkumaar23 Can you pleas mention on the bug what Virualbox version you are running, and where you got it)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> @rajkumaar23 Can you please mention on the bug what Virualbox version you are running, and where you got it (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> oh the vbox?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Yes. (re @rajkumaar23: oh the vbox?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> sure (re @RikMills: Yes.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Vbox, just like Eclipse is one of those packages that I famously know for being outdated and not maintained well. (re @RikMills: @rajkumaar23 Can you please mention on the bug what Virualbox version you are running, and where you got it)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> well it is maintained well
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> There are 3 or 4 ways of getting a virtualbox install
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Just not updated
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @RikMills in case you hadnt seen this, someone had reported it here as well (re @philipz: someone commented on OMG that testing in virutalbox doesnt work as there is a xorg bug)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Another bug report, or just here? (re @philipz: @RikMills in case you hadnt seen this, someone had reported it here as well)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> presume its the same bug
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Report Bug
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Sounds likely, but what I mean is did THEY report it on launchpad? (re @philipz: presume its the same bug)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> updated. (re @RikMills: @rajkumaar23 Can you please mention on the bug what Virualbox version you are running, and where you got it)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Thanks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Eickmeyer tried to reply to the person on OMG to ask them to report it, but he's not sure whether his reply will get past moderation
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Ok, thanks. I just wondered if there was another LP bug to link/dupe to this one
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> and why isn’t wayland the default ?  btw im a noob here
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> So has anyone tested main Ubuntu beta in Virtualbox 6.x?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GlennTF> Not yet only VMware so far but I'll give it a try now (re @RikMills: So has anyone tested main Ubuntu beta in Virtualbox 6.x?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> So has anyone tested main Ubuntu beta in Virtualbox 6.x? Any login issue on installed system? (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Curious if it is specific to the 5.x vbox builds, or wider issue.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Flavours seem to work here ok on 5.x, but I am using the upstream testing git builds of vbox so not a fair comparison
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> ubuntu tweeted - https://twitter.com/ubuntu/status/1246418547804459017
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> Darktable compiles and runs on 20.04 just fine - sweet 😊
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GlennTF> 😊 (re @philipz: ubuntu tweeted - https://twitter.com/ubuntu/status/1246418547804459017)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> correction: retweeted with comment glenn's tweet :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GlennTF> On a clean install of VB 6.1.4 it works fine, no issues with the lock screen, auto login also works (re @RikMills: Curious if it is specific to the 5.x vbox builds, or wider issue.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Manual login from gdm also fine? (re @GlennTF: On a clean install of VB 6.1.4 it works fine, no issues with the lock screen, auto login also works)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GlennTF> Yep perfect (re @RikMills: Manual login from gdm also fine?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Ok, if for some reason it is only bugged with vbox 5.x, then would explain why it might not have been picked up until now
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GlennTF> I uninstalled 6.1.4 and installed 5.2.38 which is listed as the latest 5.2 release and the VM worked identically to 6.1
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Well, that shows it can work ok in 5.x. The default graphic adapter setting changed in 6.x, so using a VM created in that in 5.x may not be a fair comparison.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Anyway, appears not to be a critical bug with default 6.x, so not the hugest issue
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GlennTF> That's a fair point (re @RikMills: Well, that shows it can work ok in 5.x. The default graphic adapter setting changed in 6.x, so using a VM created in that in 5.x may not be a fair comparison.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> https://twitter.com/ItzSwirlz/status/1246429497752256512
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> For cinnamon-remix, should it be displayed as that or for system info, is this fine?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @rajkumaar23 see if upgrading to vbox 5.2.38 solves the issue
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> just installed 6.1 😳 (re @philipz: @rajkumaar23 see if upgrading to vbox 5.2.38 solves the issue)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> and is it working fine?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> going to test. will post.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Apparently Cinnamon has a screen reader
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Looks like for testing its time to install a LM iso
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> you mean ocra?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Talking to me or Rajkumar?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ah orca is the package for screen reader
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I’m just trying to figure out how to use it and I believe I found a bug but I want to confirm it through LM first
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> ocra is the screen reader used by all distros i believe, as i used it with ubuntu mate
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I can’t even find a video of someone using it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I’ll follow mate instructions
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> let me see if i can find one
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> What key is super on Mac?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> There’s Ubuntu mate QA screen reader task (re @philipz: let me see if i can find one)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GlennTF> command I think (re @ItzSwirlz: What key is super on Mac?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It is cmd
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It will open start but screen reader doesn’t work with cinnamon
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And there’s no outlog in console
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Two issue so far
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I’ll have to write this down. Brb
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://youtu.be/3krdIy2_sZs?t=1040 (re @ItzSwirlz: I can’t even find a video of someone using it)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> On Cinnamon
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> On Cinnamon DE (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> In LM 4.4.5 there isn’t a prob
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> With screen reader
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> But it’s 19.3-I’ll update
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> So it looks like for keyboard, you need to turn off then o min again for changes to make place
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I don’t know if that’s a bug but whatever
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Screen reader on mac I’ll have to see what LM currently has for latest
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Apparently my settings crashed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Changing time
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> i have a silly doubt. shouldn't that be some are proprietary or is my engish wrong ? 🙆🏼‍♂️:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23>  (edited)i have a silly doubt. shouldn't that be some are proprietary or is my english wrong ? 🙆🏼‍♂️:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I don’t know
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Also I got a crash in cinnamon-settings and I have no idea what happened and can’t seem to replidoge it, should I still file a bug?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Clicking everywhere and can’t seem to do anythi Nd
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes that is correct. you should file that bug :D (re @rajkumaar23: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @popeydc are you on facebook, as i cant find you
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> nice. thanks 😁 (re @philipz: yes that is correct. you should file that bug :D)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> only negative thing about a fix for that typo is that translators will have to fix it as well
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> but it looks weird when we read. isn't it ? (re @philipz: only negative thing about a fix for that typo is that translators will have to fix it as well)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> but it looks weird when we read. doesn't it ? (edited) (re @philipz: only negative thing about a fix for that typo is that translators will have to fix it as well)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Prob not going to file bug, prob a glitch
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> definitely does in english and bug should definitely be filed. (re @rajkumaar23: but it looks weird when we read. doesn't it ?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Most beautiful extension ever, a watermark for your distro on cinnamon
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> okayy. where do i do that from web? (re @philipz: definitely does in english and bug should definitely be filed.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> thanks. (re @philipz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> that link is for all problems in the installer
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> got it. (re @philipz: that link is for all problems in the installer)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu Cinnamon doesn’t come with a calendar applidogion, should I add one?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1670268
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> been there for 3 years now 🥺 (re @philipz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1670268 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Grammar mistake under 3rd-party software option" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <S4ik4t> Folks, why the focal beta tests are archived, can someone pls help?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> I do not know how (re @philipz: did you file a bug for this?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <S4ik4t> Noob alert ☺️
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> @philipz there is an explanation on the context why it is IS 🙆🏼‍♂️ (re @rajkumaar23: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1670268
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> been there for 3 years now 🥺)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1670268 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Grammar mistake under 3rd-party software option" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> Don't be roof (re @S4ik4t: Noob alert ☺️)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> you can do it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper (re @KajiiNarumiChat: I do not know how)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <S4ik4t> That's for my query (re @Reinaldo_Espinosa: Don't be roof)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> can you explain this a bit more (re @S4ik4t: Folks, why the focal beta tests are archived, can someone pls help?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <S4ik4t> This one (re @S4ik4t: Folks, why the focal beta tests are archived, can someone pls help?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <S4ik4t> Sure (re @philipz: can you explain this a bit more)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @rajkumaar23 lol
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> I tried, but I could not understand everything they asked for. (re @philipz: you can do it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <S4ik4t>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Because the beta is out (re @S4ik4t: Folks, why the focal beta tests are archived, can someone pls help?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> in the live session, open the terminal and type 'ubuntu-bug casper' (re @KajiiNarumiChat: I tried, but I could not understand everything they asked for.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <S4ik4t> Ok, so I need to only test the daily ISO? (re @RikMills: Because the beta is out)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> The beta milestone entry is for QA testing the images that MIGHT become the beta.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @KajiiNarumiChat then it will launch the web browser and submit the bug, but you'll have to log into your launchpad.net account to complete it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> Its so easy to do. (re @philipz: @KajiiNarumiChat then it will launch the web browser and submit the bug, but you'll have to log into your launchpad.net account to complete it)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> You can test the beta iso, but please report any bugs to launchpad. (re @S4ik4t: Ok, so I need to only test the daily ISO?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Testing the daily is also useful
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <S4ik4t> Ok thanks (re @RikMills: You can test the beta iso, but please report any bugs to launchpad.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I’m playing with Ubuntu cinnamon and my god
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It’s a masterpiece
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> So beautiful
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> Sorry, I imagine it is as easy for you as for me to graduate glasses (re @Reinaldo_Espinosa: Its so easy to do.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> But as soon as I get there I'll try
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> wth?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Does this have to do with the way our ISO is built?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I know the permissions are wrong but I’ll see if I can change it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Root owns Calamares desktop file, that could be why-it may have locked desktop folder
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> It's Ubuntu Cinnamon an official flavour of Ubuntu @philipz ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> not official yet, its a remix
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> No, but it would like to be. (re @Reinaldo_Espinosa: It's Ubuntu Cinnamon an official flavour of Ubuntu @philipz ?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> similar to ubuntu mate and ubuntu budgie before they become officila
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> No
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It’s a remix
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> But we have A LOT of work to flavor status
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I need to help maintain cinnamon in Debian and make sure Ubuntu cinnamon is as clean as I can get it to
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> Yes it is. I’m able to login (re @philipz: and is it working fine?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> So far it’s pretty slick
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And good
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Great :) (re @rajkumaar23: Yes it is. I’m able to login)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> When I tested Kubuntu it was clean
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @rajkumaar23 i added a comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1670268/comments/12
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1670268 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Grammar mistake under 3rd-party software option" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I loved it actually
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> By the way, does someone know why KDE uses 500 MB ram and my cinnamon uses about  it 1 GB, almost 2?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills>  (re @ItzSwirlz: I loved it actually)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I don’t do wine or Champaign, sorry man (re @RikMills: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Or beer
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> :P
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Because KDE devs have done a lot of work to make it so. Especially as they have been working on plasma mobile stuff. (re @ItzSwirlz: By the way, does someone know why KDE uses 500 MB ram and my cinnamon uses about  it 1 GB, almost 2?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I’ll look at LM
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Fairly sure that is whiskey :P (re @ItzSwirlz: I don’t do wine or Champaign, sorry man)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> nice 👍🏼 (re @philipz: @rajkumaar23 i added a comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1670268/comments/12)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And what they get
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1670268 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Grammar mistake under 3rd-party software option" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> isn't the linux mint team doing the work for cinnamon in debian as they have LMDE
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yeah I don’t do that either sorry (re @RikMills: Fairly sure that is whiskey :P)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> That's fine. I'll have yours. ;) (re @ItzSwirlz: Yeah I don’t do that either sorry)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And any issues I got was just a glitch
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> So I’m good XD
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> optimization i presume (re @ItzSwirlz: By the way, does someone know why KDE uses 500 MB ram and my cinnamon uses about  it 1 GB, almost 2?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> well someone somehow got like 500 on LM and a GB on UC (re @philipz: optimization i presume)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> isn’t still a bug? (re @RikMills: Great :))
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Mint has its own special tools like mintsystem
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> They probably fiddle around with those stuff
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Without desk let’s and extra customization on a dummy account I get 1.8 GB
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> With people moving from 4 GB to 8 GB it shouldn’t be a big deal.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> you should check the startup and daemons that are running (re @ItzSwirlz: well someone somehow got like 500 on LM and a GB on UC)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> @ItzSwirlz there is no shame in being abstinent from alcohol. It's really not good for you. The reason red wine is mildly good for you is due to the ellagic acid from the grapes.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> For me it steadies around 1960 MB.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> here you can see xubuntu vs kubuntu:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> taken from https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2019/10/23/bold-prediction-kde-will-steal-the-lightweight-linux-desktop-crown-in-2020/#3591e32a26d2
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And that’s configuration.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Is there a tool for limiting system ram being used?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> How could I help? (re @ItzSwirlz: I need to help maintain cinnamon in Debian and make sure Ubuntu cinnamon is as clean as I can get it to)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> But truly a lots happening
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Find bugs. (re @Reinaldo_Espinosa: How could I help?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @ItzSwirlz this was at you. not sure if you replied (re @philipz: isn't the linux mint team doing the work for cinnamon in debian as they have LMDE)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I will make debdiff a to patch them
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yes (re @philipz: isn't the linux mint team doing the work for cinnamon in debian as they have LMDE)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I sometimes see clement uploading things in Salsa for cinnamon
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> But I can’t speak for thy at
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> But I can’t speak for that (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I’ve also noticed that in meta from the elementary fork extra apps got installed and I will hunt them down for 20.10
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And they probably contribute to this mess
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> I mean in a long term not just on this testing week. (re @ItzSwirlz: Find bugs.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> Elementary is putting Pantheon on Debian Upstream? (re @ItzSwirlz: And they probably contribute to this mess)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oh! It’s complidoged and there’s many things... join t.me/ubuntucinnamon Dev (re @Reinaldo_Espinosa: I mean in a long term not just on this testing week.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ugh can’t edit
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> t.me/ubuntucinnamondev
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> No-we forked our meta from elementary (re @Reinaldo_Espinosa: Elementary is putting Pantheon on Debian Upstream?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Already talked to someone from the release team, which kinda trumps the translation team. I forwarded some suggestions to the translation team, so hopefully that will get integrated. (re @philipz: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> The following need support for today's testcases:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Kubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Kylin
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Studio
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Xubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Budgie, MATE and Lubuntu already got some help.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> By the way, the date is amazing:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> 20-2004-04
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> 20 as in 2020
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> 4-04 as in 404
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> 2004 as in our release
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> xD
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> i am (re @philipz: @popeydc are you on facebook, as i cant find you)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I try not to use it much
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I'll take care of Ubuntu Desktop for today
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> (amd64)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz>  (re @popeydc: i am)wanted to @ you but couldnt find you:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> now i found you :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I'm popeydc there too :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> strange that i still cant @ you
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> my account is quite locked down.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> thought it might be that
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Before placing a new ISO on a USB, is it necessary to erase EVERYTHING from the USB? Or do we just have to delete the data
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> I use YUMI on windows and you dont have to erase the usb
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ok
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> someone just reported this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1870265
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870265 in linux (Ubuntu) "Intel GPU causes BUG: kernel NULL pointer dereference, address: 0000000000000040" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> guess i should be more specific, they just notified us at xubuntu that it also happens on the beta iso
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I use Disks in Ubuntu which just nukes what's on there (re @ItzSwirlz: Before placing a new ISO on a USB, is it necessary to erase EVERYTHING from the USB? Or do we just have to delete the data)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> As does the stock startup disk creator found in flavours. (re @popeydc: I use Disks in Ubuntu which just nukes what's on there)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Same
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> But what I mean is that, before I put on the ISO, I literally
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Format the ISO and remove everything-use the slow option, overwrite everything in zeroes.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> OMG
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> LOL
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> On mac for the flicker-free boot, there is no icon
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> no
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> So its just ubuntu on the bottom and a spinny thing in the middle lol
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> you do not need to do any of that
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> just put the stick in, open disks, choose restore, point to an iso image, follow prompts. no wipe needed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Okay. Thanks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Just no icon for mac, and I just find this to be an interesting discovery
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Anything you want me to test in Ubuntu Live Session?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Wow. So much extra RAM being used on cinnamon-remix that it looks like Ubuntu uses less.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It's about the same
<lotuspsychje> @Itzswirlz: are you in -desktop live right now?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Amd64 on a MacBook Pro from like 3 years ago
<lotuspsychje> @Itzswirlz: please also test bug #1867613
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock/+bug/1867613
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1867613 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu dock does not allow drag and move icons at bottom" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Okay. Thanks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I’m actually gonna bike now but I will
<lotuspsychje> ok hf
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01> всем привет
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01> моя убунта катастрофеееее
<lotuspsychje> welcome @AlexeyNikitin01 we speak english here
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01> kubuntu  katastrofe
<lotuspsychje> @AlexeyNikitin01: elaborate please whats not working exactly?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01> rdp  reset server
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01> rdp and  kvm   crash
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01> 2 problem
<lotuspsychje> @AlexeyNikitin01: ok, did you file bugs about this?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01> ???
<lotuspsychje> !bug
<ubot5> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01> xrdp
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01> no restart   linux
<Eickmeyer[m]> !ru | @AlexeyNikitin01
<ubot5> @AlexeyNikitin01: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01> /join@ubuntutesting_bot
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01> /join@ubuntutesting_bot
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01> /join#ubuntu-ru
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Это только на английском языке группы. Пожалуйста, присоединяйтесь к #ubuntu-ru на IRC за помощью.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> please stop fiddling with the bot
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @electragician
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <electragician> Hi there, and thanks! (re @philipz: welcome @electragician)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> which ubuntu flavor are you looking to test
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01> kubuntu 20.04 Log Xrdp all is well.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01> Next, select restart. No reboot, black screen.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01> Another problem, iKVM login, everything works.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01> Next we enter Xrdp, a black screen.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01> If you make an Xrdp login, and then log in again from another Xrdp computer, then everything is fine.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01> to whom to send a log?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> Does anyone else have an issue with stretched desktop image thumbs on 20.04?:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> No
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> really? interesting. i have gnome tweaks installed and im not sure if its causing it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> ive been running the daily for about 6 weeks, and its been there since
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01> I have KDE
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> 👍 (re @AlexeyNikitin01: I have KDE)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock/+bug/1867613 I confirm bug.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1867613 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu dock does not allow drag and move icons at bottom" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<WausauBill34> I downloaded the Kubuntu 20.04 beta and have it on a USB, went to install it on an old Windows 7 machine I have, but the installer is not recognizing there is already an operating system on the disk, I thought it was supposed to...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> @ItzSwirlz i assume you are not talking about my issue right? you referring to someone else? thanks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> you lotus?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> lotuspschyje?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> lotuspsychje? (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> This is the bug with the icons not moving downwards to the bottom
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> thats why i asked, mines a different one, np
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> k
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> just trying to ascertain if it is actually bigworthy, or if its just me
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> just trying to ascertain if it is actually bug-worthy, or if its just me (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> uhm
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> if super key on mac is the command
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> its not opening up activities
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Not set by default for me,
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Okay-on Mac, pressing Super does not open up Search menu. This is under ubuntu-desktop package, yes @popeydc ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> WausauBill34: it definitely is supposed to
<WausauBill34> The only guided install option I get is for the whole disk
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> WausauBill34: how many hard disks do you have in your machine?
<WausauBill34> Just one
<oerheks> check bios, is SATA controller set to AHCI, not RAID
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> strange that it only gives the option to use entire disk
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> you should check gparted to see what it sees
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Ok, so I managed to get Starcraft II to run on K-20.04, but it is nowhere near as fast as on my 18.04 running on exactly the same hardware. My 18.04 bottoms out at 32FPS and never becomes unplayable, wheras on 20.04 got all the way down to <2, which was completely unplayable. I know that gaming is not a huge priority, but I'm big on proving that you can game just fine, if not bett
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> is it running native or through wine or steam
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> is this on the open source or proprietary driver
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Through WineHQ-Staging 5.5. Proprietary nVidia driver. It probably wouldn't even run the menus on Nouveau!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> GTX 1070 FTW2
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Core i5-8600K at stable 4.7GHz
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> well less than 2 fps would sound like something you'd get on nouveau :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> not sure what to file that against
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I've seen 2FPS on my i5-9400F.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> in Windows
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @RikMills @Sick_Rimmit any thoughts
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> /me testing sc2 shortly...
<RikMills> could be driver, could be mesa, could be kernel
 * RikMills shrugs
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> anyway for Zachariah to downgrade to previous driver, mesa and kernel from 18.04
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> This is on a totally separate SSD. My 18.04 system is intact and running.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i'm aware. just wondering how you could eliminate the other variable possibilities
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> which @RikMills was mentioning
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I am using nVidia 430 on my 18.04 box. Looks like 20.04 went with 440. Don't know if that's the issue. There are indeed a lot of variables. I just want to make you guys aware that I have discovered this, and I will apply your ideas to try and track down the issue.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> are there any lower nvidia driver version numbers available in 20.04 that you can try
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Worst case I can manually install the driver just like I used to back in the day. I remember having to download the .run file and watch all the .'s go by as it installed. It usually filled the whole screen with progress dots.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Unfortunately I have 5 projects hanging over my head and I have to spend the whole weekend developing.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> did you reply to this? (re @philipz: is it running native or through wine or steam)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> WineHQ-Staging 5.5
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> my bad :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> using this same version on 18.04?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> Zachariah - if the 430 driver installs on 20.04, it would be a good place to start looking
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> But I think I am using Staging-5.3 on my 18.04 system. @MrPer4280 I didn't look to see what other driver versions were available in the Driver Manager.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> well that would be the first variable i'd check
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> sometimes regressions happen between wine versions
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> True dat
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> wine-staging 5.5, nvidia 440.64, 1080 card runs SC2 @ 4k all settings maxed, frame rates mid 30's to mid 50's.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> is that on kubuntu?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills>  (re @DarinMiller: wine-staging 5.5, nvidia 440.64, 1080 card runs SC2 @ 4k all settings maxed, frame rates mid 30's to mid 50's.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> yes, kubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> guess that eliminates some portion of the variables
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1870820
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870820 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Super (command) on Mac doesn't open Search" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> @DarinMiller thank you for that. I must have failed to configure Winetricks correctly. Did you enable Vulkan?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> no vulkan, but I will  try it soon as I figure out how to do it...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu Cinnamon installed on Mac, Calamares FTW :)
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-05
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> @Eickmeyer Congratulations, will be testing UC tomorrow
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/1870856
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870856 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Changing Icons does not automatically change on desktop" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <erickporto86> Kubuntu api-dbus ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <erickporto86>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> not using kubuntu, using regular ubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> oh uh
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> idk
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> idk what that language is so i can't tell you (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <erickporto86> Would an option like that in kubuntu be legal?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KapilaJM> Hello Guys, anyone testing dual screen 4K/HiDPI?
<valorie> not just guys here.....
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KapilaJM> Guys=guys/gals (sorry, in Australia)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KapilaJM> We try to save words downunder 😉
<valorie> people, folks, lots of inclusive words are available
 * valorie prefers y'all
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KapilaJM> Hm, true. lesson learned
<valorie> :-)
 * valorie has only a laptop, so no dual screens
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KapilaJM> Can't get my screen placement to last over session lock, logoff and restarts 😞
<valorie> @KamilaJM -- I would check the permissions in your $HOME
<valorie> everything should be owned by your user, *none* by root
<valorie> especially your ~/.config folder/files
<valorie> if sudo was used sometime by mistake, it can mess that up
<valorie> !chown
<ubot5> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KapilaJM> Hm. Can't see anything with root permission. Will run a chown, just be sure. Thanks
<valorie> hope it helps!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KapilaJM> ran a chown -R. Let's see how the next restart goes. Thanks
<valorie> sure
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> No, "is" would be correct. (re @rajkumaar23: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> You can kinda look at it differently by taking other words out. "Some software is proprietary"
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> You can kinda look at it differently by taking other words out. "This software... is proprietary" (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Unless you'd say some software are proprietary, but that screams broken English to me.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Unless you'd say "some software are proprietary", but that screams broken English to me. (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Could you help with creating a how-to document for playing SC2 on Kubuntu 20.04? All I need is the text files from your .wine folder. Anything ending in .reg or having Winetricks in the name. If not in the root of .wine then drive_c. (re @DarinMiller: yes, kubuntu)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rajkumaar23> The discussion is here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1670268 (re @schykle: No, "is" would be correct.)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1670268 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Grammar mistake under 3rd-party software option" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> Just finished testing SC2 vulkan using lutris. Wow!  Min framerates were mid 40's. Typical framerates were mid 70's, topping out over 100 when things were slow.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> What CPU and video card? (re @DarinMiller: Just finished testing SC2 vulkan using lutris. Wow!  Min framerates were mid 40's. Typical framerates were mid 70's, topping out over 100 when things were slow.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> CPU: i7-4771, GPU EVGA Geforece GTX 1080
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> How did you get your hands on a 4771? And how high have you clocked it?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> Everything is std clock speed. My desktop is older
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I wish you could use SLI. I have 3 of these GTX 1070 FTW2 cards!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Do you play Legacy DOOM? Like using GZDoomGL?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> CPU clock spd. 3.5GHz, GPU speeds GPU:  GClock 2012MHz, Mem: 10010Mhz
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> I play doom2016
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I can push my memory to about 2012 clock and 8996 memory, but you have 2x the processing power on that card. That's why I want to SLI all my cards together!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I mean clock to 2012 and mem to 8996.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> These were mining cards. These little bad-boys used to make me $6 per day each! I built my own mining rig frame using some wood from Home Depot for about $12 total each. People were selling rig frames for $100+!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> GTX 1070's should play quite nicely.  On occasion in SC2, I would hit stutter (once every 10 min or so) but frames rates would be mid 70's so I don't know why.  Overall, SC2 has run better than ever.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> Excellent.  That's awesome that you were able to make  with setup!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> make money^
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I was to the point of making over $200 per day. Why work, right? I actually quit my job and lived off mining!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> Nice!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> Did you still need my wine setup?  It's generic DXVK lutris: https://lutris.net/games/starcraft-ii/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @Dreamingwolf @hey_aris
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <electragician> I probably shouldn't be surprised at how well Xubuntu 20.04 is running for me, so I guess I won't be :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <katnipp> good for me as well
<lotuspsychje> morning ; )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Heyo! Good morning!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> 20.04 seems to be an awesome release across all the flavors.  I am quite impressed.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <electragician> Good Morning!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I'm glad! (re @DarinMiller: 20.04 seems to be an awesome release across all the flavors.  I am quite impressed.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Good morning
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> By the way guys, I need community input for the boot screen to use in 20.10. https://twitter.com/UbuntuCinnamon/status/1246644093167566849
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <electragician> Yeah, I have tried K, X and regular Ubuntu and Mate and all have been fine. I guess I'll just settle into Xubuntu for the long haul, as I'm just comfortable with Xfce (re @DarinMiller: 20.04 seems to be an awesome release across all the flavors.  I am quite impressed.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <hey_aris> @philipz Thank you
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <electragician> Everybody has a favorite, I guess, haha
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Just did my first case for Ubuntu Budgie, passed well! :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> Should we vote on the above twitter link even if we don't run Cinnamon?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <electragician> Awesome. I haven't tried Budgie in forever. Solid? (re @schykle: Just did my first case for Ubuntu Budgie, passed well! :D)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Indeed! I really like the built-in dock feature of the Budgie Panel. They make it pretty easy to customize ootb, but what really gets me is the plugins they include. A lot of nifty little things that I think people will really enjoy. (re @electragician: Awesome. I haven't tried Budgie in forever. Solid?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <electragician> Awesome then. Maybe if I get curious to try out something new I'll give it a shot (re @schykle: Indeed! I really like the built-in dock feature of the Budgie Panel. They make it pretty easy to customize ootb, but what really gets me is the plugins they include. A lot of nifty little things that I think people will really enjoy.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Budgie is slick
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Typically Ubuntu and Budgie, and I also found cinnamon to be slick and elegant
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Of course, that is when you freshly install thm
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Of course, that is when you freshly install them (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> All it takes is extra packages and its gone :P
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> For EST: it's midnight in 6 minutes, here are products that have not been tested:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> For EST: it's midnight in 6 minutes, here are products that have not been tested (50% of mandatory tasks cannot be completed to qualify)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Kubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu Kylin
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu MATE (iso for apr 5 is now available)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu Studio (I will test tomorrow)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Xubuntu (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Sidenote: I'm glad you guys are working hard. Keep up the great work! I'm also proud that when I joined, there was about 65 members, now we have +20 more. Great job! See you all tomorrow.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> Which link are you referencing for the test status?  This one shows most everything completed: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/411/builds
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> That is beta. I am talking about the daily:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> 176,83,33
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ugh
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> this one-Beta is pretty much good as it seems most of the tasks have been completed and the bug reports are coming in well.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Of course, we can't make assumptions, so it's always good to test out the daily's, too.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> Test the daily's every day between beta release and go live?
<valorie> the cool thing about doing that if we can, is that we catch bugs and test bugfixes
<valorie> helps the devels a lot
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Test as much as you can. Thanks to Canonical's amazing services, ISO's are built for them daily.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Every two days, the ISO's are scrapped and I believe if the testcases aren't complete, then they won't rebuild a new iso for the next day, but again, all ISO's are scrapped after two days.
<valorie> @ItzSwirlz - they build them if there are changes
<valorie> no point in rebuilding the same thing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <guiverc> Comment: I just booted xub 20.04 daily; it started with a "Installation failed" message in box (black background, before desktop drew); which some users may find confusing (it was a live run and not install... result I think of failed checksums on thumb-drive (I seem to get a lot of em)), is that worthy of bug report?  It's easy to miss the 'check disk for defects' normal output as 
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Yeah, I forgot about this. I can probably get my settings from that. Thanks! (re @DarinMiller: Did you still need my wine setup?  It's generic DXVK lutris: https://lutris.net/games/starcraft-ii/)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> The ISOs build daily, no matter what. They are just on cron jobs. They only don't if the release team turn the cron off for milestones etc. (re @ItzSwirlz: Test as much as you can. Thanks to Canonical's amazing services, ISO's are built for them daily.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Every two days, the ISO's are scrapped and I believe if the testcases aren't complete, then they won't rebuild a new iso for the next day, but again, all ISO's are scrapped after two days.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> Hi, I'm trying to find out if anyone else has an issue with strectched image icons, i cant post on askubuntu as 20.04 is offtopc
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> Hi, I'm trying to find out if anyone else has an issue with strectched image icons, i cant post on askubuntu as 20.04 is off topic (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> i upgraded from 19.10, im wondering if a clean install is preferable?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> wheres best to report this?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Launchpad would be my guess
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> You might be able to ask on discourse.ubuntu.com as well
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> thanks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <guiverc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs (re @chrisjimallen: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KapilaJM> Backup move .config to .config.bak and restart. See whether that fixes it. Then the problem is some corrupt config
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> @KapilaJM will try that, TY
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> I'm going to try a couple of things first @guiverc befire doing that, but thanks!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KapilaJM> 👍
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <guiverc> :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> @KapilaJM you mean gnome config? :P
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KapilaJM> Yes Mate 🤑
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> 👌 (re @KapilaJM: Yes Mate 🤑)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KapilaJM> I always do my dist upgrades in init 1. Had few config  corruptions in my Fedora days
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> good to know. im self isolating until monday, luckily ok, so i have an entire day to kill. think im going to reinstall :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KapilaJM> Nothing like a fresh install
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @guiverc about the installation failed message for xubuntu, which software did you copy the ISO to the USB with? does it also show up when you run it in a VM?
<guiverc> @philipz, `mkusb` but no I'm convinced its a crappy thumb-drive (new verbatim, don't buy them!); switching to term and `dmesg |grep squashfs` is why I'm blaming thumbdrive
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> how does one fire up a daily 20.04 image in MultiPass, that is not clear to me
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> do a MultiPass find
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> The 20.04 image is seen as "daily:20.04"
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrPer4280> then do a "multipass launch "daily:20.04"
<lotuspsychje> @Itzswirlz: have you been able to test the dock bug yesterday?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @ItzSwirlz it would have been nice to have clarified what each of them before the poll, as i voted and wasnt sure what was what. :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yes, I confirmed it on launchpad (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <lotuspsychje> @Itzswirlz: have you been able to test the dock bug yesterday?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @bashfulrobot congrats on getting the domain ubuntubudgie.com back from squatters
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oh yay
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I knew r/Ubuntu Budgie was squatted
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Were you able to at least change your vote? (re @philipz: @ItzSwirlz it would have been nice to have clarified what each of them before the poll, as i voted and wasnt sure what was what. :D)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> My plan is to launch 3 total community polls then average out the numbers
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> no they don't give option to change vote
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Darn. I'll do it next time
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Which one were you intending to vote?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> YESSSSSSSS
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Comments of the omg! ubuntu article
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Surprised we were noticed there-I didn't think the comments would have a mention of us
<lotuspsychje> @ItzSwirlz: great thanks!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Any bugs to look out for in Studio?
<lotuspsychje> Eickmeyer might know that ^
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I dont know how I got it but I got bug #1835579
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1835579 could not be found
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Something with the XFCE color scheme.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> https://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg5734568.html
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Found this archive
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @ItzSwirlz Chances are the bug report actually contains private information. Either way, Xfce bugs like that fall on the Xubuntu team.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Ubuntu Studio doesn't maintain a DE.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yeah. I reported the only 1 bug i found under xfce4-panel
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Great. My studio isn't booting. it had an issue removing packages but then it said installation finished
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Fan is going though.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Okay nevermind, I got it. So much EFI junk in the way xD
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> oh
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ubuntustudio-desktop-core is a minimal terminal
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> well then
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> and because of this i have no internet
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I'll call it a success.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> ERR:FailedSuccessfully
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> haha (re @Eickmeyer: ERR:FailedSuccessfully)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> well no post-installation then
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And there is no task for other partitioning, its just install on entire disk
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> oink
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And this was only bug I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-panel/+bug/1870639
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870639 in lxqt-panel (Ubuntu) "Sizing panel does not size start menu when opened, text and notification applet icons do not adjust to new size by default" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Annoying thing with QA is that even when I list the bug number, it still says its bug #1, majority market share
<ubot5> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Ha! Yeah, that bug was closed.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> wait-i think I have it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oh, because I listed the NUMBER of bugs
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Not the BUG NUMBER as in a tihng.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> So much fails
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> @Eickmeyer Would you like to spin the wheel?https://wheeldecide.com/index.php?c1=Ubuntu&c2=Kubuntu&c3=Lubuntu&c4=Ubuntu+Budgie&c5=Ubuntu+Cinnamon+Remix&c6=Ubuntu+Kylin&c7=Ubuntu+MATE&c8=Ubuntu+Studio&c9=Xubuntu&t=Ubuntu+Product+Testing+Choices&time=5
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Sadly, I won't have time today.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Okay :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> andd i got kylin
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> The most ignored flavor.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> great
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> They've been having theme issues, so I hope they've been doing better
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ooh Kylins new boot
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> OMG! Ubuntu! would disagree (re @ItzSwirlz: The most ignored flavor.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> well
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> its for chinese people, and it's pretty underrated IMO.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> The desktop is elegant, based off of a desktop in English that we all contribute to, and is glossy and amazing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> As a matter of fact, I just found a bug.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> What is chinese language pack package named?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> language-pack-ca?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Bug #1870834
<ubot5> bug 1870834 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "grub2 failed to install during ubuntu installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870834
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Bug #1870934 (edited)
<ubot5> bug 1870934 in ukui-control-center (Ubuntu) "ukui-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in QMLScreen::setConfig()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870934
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And its 158 heat, wow
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> nvm-8 heat. my bad
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> #1870936
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Bug #1870936 (edited)
<ubot5> bug 1870936 in ukui-menu (Ubuntu) "Applications/Desktop Entries sorted by English Alphabetical Order, not Chinese" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870936
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Would settings not starting up count as a critical?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oh god
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Closing Bug #1870936
<ubot5> bug 1870936 in ukui-menu (Ubuntu) "Applications/Desktop Entries sorted by English Alphabetical Order, not Chinese" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870936
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Okay-instead I edited it that it should be a default
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Alright, this is painful enough. I'm going to the installer.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Let me know if you guys can figure out the language package for chinese
<Eickmeyer> handsome_feng: ^
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> is that the name?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> No, that's the lead for Kylin.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oh ok
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And uhm,
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> what is the display manager kylin uses?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Because what is THIS?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I've been seeing similar sizing issues with the Mac, due to high 2.5K pix resolution
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> lightdm or sddm. Not sure. I know the DE is UKUI which is based on MATE.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Yes, it appears to segfault soon after startup (re @ItzSwirlz: Would settings not starting up count as a critical?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Kylin uses 821 MB ram, great job
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> They use lightdm.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> sudo apt purge lightdm: will remove that and ubuntukylin-desktop*
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> sddm not installed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Then it's lightdm. Same as all the others except Kubuntu and Ubuntu proper.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Wait, but one thing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It's not a lightdm issue, it's the configuration that's the problem
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> It that the login screen, or a screenlocker?
<xubuntu-tester65> Hi, Have you succeed to install VirtualBox addition on Xubuntu 20.04
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Login screen
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I have a feeling it's one of these packs:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ubuntukylin-desktop
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I have a feeling it's one of these packs:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ubuntukylin-desktop
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ubuntukylin-default-settings (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I have a feeling it's one of these packs:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ubuntukylin-desktop
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ubuntukylin-default-settings
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ubuntukylin-theme (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I have a feeling it's one of these packs:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ubuntukylin-desktop
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ubuntukylin-default-settings
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ubuntukylin-theme
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ukui-themes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ukui-desktop-environment (edited)
<xubuntu-tester65> vboxadd-setup.log
<xubuntu-tester65> Building the main Guest Additions module for kernel 5.4.0-21-generic.Error building the module.  Build output follows.make V=1 CONFIG_MODULE_SIG= -C /lib/modules/5.4.0-21-generic/build M=/tmp/vbox.0 SRCROOT=/tmp/vbox.0 -j1 modulestest -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (		\echo >&2;							\echo >&2 "  ERROR: Kernel
<xubuntu-tester65> configuration is invalid.";		\echo >&2 "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\echo >&2 "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";	\echo >&2 ;							\/bin/false)make -f ./scripts/Makefile.build obj=/tmp/vbox.0 \single-build= \need-builtin=1 need-modorder=1  gcc
<xubuntu-tester65> -Wp,-MD,/tmp/vbox.0/.VBoxGuest-linux.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/9/include  -I./arch/x86/include -I./arch/x86/include/generated  -I./include -I./arch/x86/include/uapi -I./arch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I./include/uapi -I./include/generated/uapi -include ./include/linux/kconfig.h -Iubuntu/include  -include
<xubuntu-tester65> ./include/linux/compiler_types.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Werror=strict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fshort-wchar -fno-PIE -Werror=implicit-function-declaration -Werror=implicit-int -Wno-format-security -std=gnu89 -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -m64 -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -mno-80387
<xubuntu-tester65> -mno-fp-ret-in-387 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=3 -mskip-rax-setup -mtune=generic -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -DCONFIG_X86_X32_ABI -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SSSE3=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX512=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA1_NI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA256_NI=1 -Wno-sign-compare
<xubuntu-tester65> -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mindirect-branch=thunk-extern -mindirect-branch-register -fno-jump-tables -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Wno-frame-address -Wno-format-truncation -Wno-format-overflow -Wno-address-of-packed-member -O2 --param=allow-store-data-races=0 -Wframe-larger-than=1024 -fstack-protector-strong -Wno-unused-but-set-variable
<xubuntu-tester65> -Wimplicit-fallthrough -Wno-unused-const-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-var-tracking-assignments -pg -mrecord-mcount -mfentry -DCC_USING_FENTRY -flive-patching=inline-clone -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wvla -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-stringop-truncation -fno-strict-overflow -fno-merge-all-constants -fmerge-constants
<xubuntu-tester65> -fno-stack-check -fconserve-stack -Werror=date-time -Werror=incompatible-pointer-types -Werror=designated-init -fmacro-prefix-map=./= -fcf-protection=none -Wno-packed-not-aligned -Wno-declaration-after-statement -include /tmp/vbox.0/include/VBox/VBoxGuestMangling.h -fno-pie -I./include -I/tmp/vbox.0/ -I/tmp/vbox.0/include -I/tmp/vbox.0/r0drv/linux
<xubuntu-tester65> -I/tmp/vbox.0/vboxguest/ -I/tmp/vbox.0/vboxguest/include -I/tmp/vbox.0/vboxguest/r0drv/linux -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DVBOX -DRT_OS_LINUX -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_GUEST -DIN_GUEST_R0 -DIN_MODULE -DRT_WITH_VBOX -DVBGL_VBOXGUEST -DVBOX_WITH_HGCM -DRT_ARCH_AMD64 -DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS  -DMODULE  -DKBUILD_BASENAME='"VBoxGuest_linux"'
<xubuntu-tester65> -DKBUILD_MODNAME='"vboxguest"' -c -o /tmp/vbox.0/VBoxGuest-linux.o /tmp/vbox.0/VBoxGuest-linux.c  gcc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/vbox.0/.VBoxGuest.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/9/include  -I./arch/x86/include -I./arch/x86/include/generated  -I./include -I./arch/x86/include/uapi -I./arch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I./include/uapi
<xubuntu-tester65> -I./include/generated/uapi -include ./include/linux/kconfig.h -Iubuntu/include  -include ./include/linux/compiler_types.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Werror=strict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fshort-wchar -fno-PIE -Werror=implicit-function-declaration -Werror=implicit-int -Wno-format-security -std=gnu89 -mno-sse
<xubuntu-tester65> -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -m64 -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -mno-80387 -mno-fp-ret-in-387 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=3 -mskip-rax-setup -mtune=generic -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -DCONFIG_X86_X32_ABI -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SSSE3=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1
<xubuntu-tester65> -DCONFIG_AS_AVX512=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA1_NI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA256_NI=1 -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mindirect-branch=thunk-extern -mindirect-branch-register -fno-jump-tables -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Wno-frame-address -Wno-format-truncation -Wno-format-overflow -Wno-address-of-packed-member -O2
<xubuntu-tester65> --param=allow-store-data-races=0 -Wframe-larger-than=1024 -fstack-protector-strong -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -Wimplicit-fallthrough -Wno-unused-const-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-var-tracking-assignments -pg -mrecord-mcount -mfentry -DCC_USING_FENTRY -flive-patching=inline-clone -Wdeclaration-after-statement
<xubuntu-tester65> -Wvla -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-stringop-truncation -fno-strict-overflow -fno-merge-all-constants -fmerge-constants -fno-stack-check -fconserve-stack -Werror=date-time -Werror=incompatible-pointer-types -Werror=designated-init -fmacro-prefix-map=./= -fcf-protection=none -Wno-packed-not-aligned -Wno-declaration-after-statement -include
<xubuntu-tester65> /tmp/vbox.0/include/VBox/VBoxGuestMangling.h -fno-pie -I./include -I/tmp/vbox.0/ -I/tmp/vbox.0/include -I/tmp/vbox.0/r0drv/linux -I/tmp/vbox.0/vboxguest/ -I/tmp/vbox.0/vboxguest/include -I/tmp/vbox.0/vboxguest/r0drv/linux -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DVBOX -DRT_OS_LINUX -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_GUEST -DIN_GUEST_R0 -DIN_MODULE -DRT_WITH_VBOX
<xubuntu-tester65> -DVBGL_VBOXGUEST -DVBOX_WITH_HGCM -DRT_ARCH_AMD64 -DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS  -DMODULE  -DKBUILD_BASENAME='"VBoxGuest"' -DKBUILD_MODNAME='"vboxguest"' -c -o /tmp/vbox.0/VBoxGuest.o /tmp/vbox.0/VBoxGuest.c/tmp/vbox.0/VBoxGuest.c: In function ‘vgdrvCheckIfVmmReqIsAllowed’:/tmp/vbox.0/VBoxGuest.c:2060:16: warning: this statement may fall through
<xubuntu-tester65> [-Wimplicit-fallthrough=] 2060 |             if (pSession->fUserSession)      |                ^/tmp/vbox.0/VBoxGuest.c:2062:9: note: here 2062 |         case kLevel_AllUsers:      |         ^~~~  gcc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/vbox.0/.VBoxGuestR0LibGenericRequest.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/9/include  -I./arch/x86/include
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> oh boy, thats a lot
<xubuntu-tester65> ^~~~~~~~~~~/tmp/vbox.0/include/iprt/cdefs.h:1123:33: note: in expansion of macro ‘RT_FALL_THROUGH’ 1123 | #define RT_FALL_THRU()          RT_FALL_THROUGH()      |                                 ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~/tmp/vbox.0/VBoxGuestR0LibHGCMInternal.c:545:17: note: in expansion of macro ‘RT_FALL_THRU’  545 |                 RT_FALL_THRU();
<xubuntu-tester65> |                 ^~~~~~~~~~~~In file included from /tmp/vbox.0/include/iprt/types.h:29,                 from /tmp/vbox.0/VBoxGuestR0LibInternal.h:33,                 from /tmp/vbox.0/VBoxGuestR0LibHGCMInternal.c:33:/tmp/vbox.0/include/iprt/cdefs.h:1116:60: error: expected identifier or ‘(’ before ‘)’ token 1116 | # define RT_FALL_THROUGH()
<xubuntu-tester65> __attribute__((fallthrough))      |                                                            ^/tmp/vbox.0/include/iprt/cdefs.h:1123:33: note: in expansion of macro ‘RT_FALL_THROUGH’ 1123 | #define RT_FALL_THRU()          RT_FALL_THROUGH()      |                                 ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~/tmp/vbox.0/VBoxGuestR0LibHGCMInternal.c:545:17:
<xubuntu-tester65> note: in expansion of macro ‘RT_FALL_THRU’  545 |                 RT_FALL_THRU();      |                 ^~~~~~~~~~~~In file included from ././include/linux/compiler_types.h:59,                 from <command-line>:/tmp/vbox.0/VBoxGuestR0LibHGCMInternal.c: In function
<xubuntu-tester65> ‘vbglR0HGCMInternalCopyBackResult’:./include/linux/compiler_attributes.h:200:41: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘__attribute__’  200 | # define fallthrough                    __attribute__((__fallthrough__))      |                                         ^~~~~~~~~~~~~/tmp/vbox.0/include/iprt/cdefs.h:1116:48: note: in expansion of macro
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> you're gonna crash the bot
<xubuntu-tester65> ‘fallthrough’ 1116 | # define RT_FALL_THROUGH()      __attribute__((fallthrough))      |                                                ^~~~~~~~~~~/tmp/vbox.0/include/iprt/cdefs.h:1123:33: note: in expansion of macro ‘RT_FALL_THROUGH’ 1123 | #define RT_FALL_THRU()          RT_FALL_THROUGH()      |
<xubuntu-tester65> ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~/tmp/vbox.0/VBoxGuestR0LibHGCMInternal.c:812:17: note: in expansion of macro ‘RT_FALL_THRU’  812 |                 RT_FALL_THRU();      |                 ^~~~~~~~~~~~In file included from /tmp/vbox.0/include/iprt/types.h:29,                 from /tmp/vbox.0/VBoxGuestR0LibInternal.h:33,                 from
<xubuntu-tester65> /tmp/vbox.0/VBoxGuestR0LibHGCMInternal.c:33:/tmp/vbox.0/include/iprt/cdefs.h:1116:60: error: expected identifier or ‘(’ before ‘)’ token 1116 | # define RT_FALL_THROUGH()      __attribute__((fallthrough))      |                                                            ^/tmp/vbox.0/include/iprt/cdefs.h:1123:33: note: in expansion of macro
<xubuntu-tester65> ‘RT_FALL_THROUGH’ 1123 | #define RT_FALL_THRU()          RT_FALL_THROUGH()      |                                 ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~/tmp/vbox.0/VBoxGuestR0LibHGCMInternal.c:812:17: note: in expansion of macro ‘RT_FALL_THRU’  812 |                 RT_FALL_THRU();      |                 ^~~~~~~~~~~~/tmp/vbox.0/VBoxGuestR0LibHGCMInternal.c: In
<xubuntu-tester65> function ‘vbglR0HGCMInternalPreprocessCall’:/tmp/vbox.0/VBoxGuestR0LibHGCMInternal.c:259:20: warning: this statement may fall through [-Wimplicit-fallthrough=]  259 |                 if (!VBGLR0_CAN_USE_PHYS_PAGE_LIST(/*a_fLocked =*/ true))      |                    ^/tmp/vbox.0/VBoxGuestR0LibHGCMInternal.c:273:13: note: here  273 |
<xubuntu-tester65> case VMMDevHGCMParmType_LinAddr_In:      |             ^~~~/tmp/vbox.0/VBoxGuestR0LibHGCMInternal.c: In function ‘vbglR0HGCMInternalInitCall’:/tmp/vbox.0/VBoxGuestR0LibHGCMInternal.c:539:20: warning: this statement may fall through [-Wimplicit-fallthrough=]  539 |                 if (!VBGLR0_CAN_USE_PHYS_PAGE_LIST(/*a_fLocked =*/ true))      |
<xubuntu-tester65> ^/tmp/vbox.0/VBoxGuestR0LibHGCMInternal.c:547:13: note: here  547 |             case VMMDevHGCMParmType_LinAddr_In:      |             ^~~~/tmp/vbox.0/VBoxGuestR0LibHGCMInternal.c: In function ‘vbglR0HGCMInternalCopyBackResult’:/tmp/vbox.0/VBoxGuestR0LibHGCMInternal.c:807:20: warning: this statement may fall through [-Wimplicit-fallthrough=]
<xubuntu-tester65> 807 |                 if (!VBGLR0_CAN_USE_PHYS_PAGE_LIST(/*a_fLocked =*/ true))      |                    ^/tmp/vbox.0/VBoxGuestR0LibHGCMInternal.c:814:13: note: here  814 |             case VMMDevHGCMParmType_LinAddr_Out:      |             ^~~~make[2]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:275: /tmp/vbox.0/VBoxGuestR0LibHGCMInternal.o] Error 1make[1]: ***
<xubuntu-tester65> [Makefile:1719: /tmp/vbox.0] Error 2make: *** [/tmp/vbox.0/Makefile.include.footer:100: vboxguest] Error 2
<xubuntu-tester65> sorry :/
<Eickmeyer> !paste | xubuntu-tester65
<ubot5> xubuntu-tester65: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> yikes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> oh dear
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Oof
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> @ItzSwirlz the kylin lightdm config seems to be in the package ukui-greeter
<xubuntu-tester65> vboxadd-setup.log : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/45mM4f2HYh/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> that'll do it, ill report it under there
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> wait-ukui-greeter is a package
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> well not a package, a app
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> well not a package, an app (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> i launched it in terminal andit failed to conect to daemon
<Eickmeyer> xubuntu-tester65: Just FYI, I haven't had that problem under Ubuntu Studio which uses the same DE. So, no, sounds like it might be something on your end.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Okay so I'll bug that and the greeter
<xubuntu-tester65> Eickmeyer which version of virtalbox you have ?
<Eickmeyer> Latest: 6.1.4
<xubuntu-tester65> Eickmeyer , okey i have 5.2.34 (version of the actual 16.04 repository)
<Eickmeyer> xubuntu-tester65: Yeah, that's not going to work for the newer kernel.
<xubuntu-tester65> Eickmeyer *18.04
<Eickmeyer> I'd suggest getting virtualbox from virtualbox.org.
<xubuntu-tester65> Eickmeyer i go to test this thx
<xubuntu-tester65> Eickmeyer hope no problem to upgrade from 5 to 6 because i have many vms
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Bug #1870940
<ubot5> bug 1822014 in Ubuntu Kylin "duplicate for #1870940 ukui-greeter failed to launch on ubuntukylin 19.04 beta iso" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1822014
<RikMills> 5.2.36 has support for kernel 5.4
<RikMills> available on vbox site
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> it's a duplidoge
<RikMills> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Changelog-5.2#v38
<RikMills> xubuntu-tester65: ^^ if you would prefer to stay on 5.x
<xubuntu-tester65> RikMills pity 5.2.36 not yet in 18.04 repository
<RikMills> there is a .deb on the vbox site
<xubuntu-tester65> RikMills yes but not auto update :/
<Eickmeyer> xubuntu-tester65: Typically the repo is frozen after releases. Backports of packages are very, very unlikely.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Bug #1870943
<ubot5> bug 1870943 in ukui-greeter (Ubuntu) "User icon picture and password box overlap" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870943
<RikMills> xubuntu-tester65 Eickmeyer: 5.2.34 is actually from bionic updates. vbox does get some, but not as fast as might always keep up with new kernels
<Eickmeyer> RikMills: Ah.
<RikMills> new kernels from dev release, that is
<RikMills> obviously not getting it updated for the current hwe kernel would be bad
<Eickmeyer> RikMills: Yes. I think the problem there was the version in the repos will have errors when compiling the guest addition modules against the kernel in 20.04.
<RikMills> yep
<RikMills> 5.2.36 fixed that from the changelog. current on vbox site is 5.2.38
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Bug #1870944
<ubot5> bug 1870944 in ukui-greeter (Ubuntu) "Username not shown on login screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870944
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> and those are the 3 ukui-greeter bugs
<RikMills> this is why I tend to use the vbox testing builds (i.e. latest stable code)
<Eickmeyer> Here's my question: Why not latest (6.1.4)?
<vboxbug> resolved with last version 6.1.4
<Eickmeyer> vboxbug: Glad to hear it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oh dear
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> That ain’t good
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Chinese on english language and undefined
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @ItzSwirlz To be fair, Kylin is not developed for non-Chinese speakers.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I know. That's why it's a little difficult to test
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I'm still going to report as bug-but not anything major
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> But the undefined's are what I think is a problem
<vboxbug> lol other problem after a few minutes vbox guest addition 6.1.4 crashed . I have clic to send the problem
<vboxbug> Very bad luck for me the problem can't be send because "package doesn't seem installed"
<vboxbug> roll back for me sorry
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Yeah! David pulled that one off somehow!!!! We just got it. (re @philipz: @bashfulrobot congrats on getting the domain ubuntubudgie.com back from squatters)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ugh.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> i feel terrible :(:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> #1870934 is major-a bunch of other tasks will be failed. Settings won't start
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Bug #1870934 is major-a bunch of other tasks will be failed. Settings won't start (edited)
<ubot5> bug 1870934 in ukui-control-center (Ubuntu) "ukui-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in QMLScreen::setConfig()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870934
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I feel like a bully for sending all these issues, but I hope at least they can get fixed and development can continue, so it will be a great release.:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Let me know if you guys can confirm #1870934
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Status I believe should be confirmed, and IMO, a lot of tasks failed because of this, so I wish the importance was set to high/critical.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @ItzSwirlz You marked bug 1870639 for Ubuntu Studio? Why?
<ubot5> bug 1870639 in lxqt-panel (Ubuntu) "Sizing panel does not size start menu when opened, text and notification applet icons do not adjust to new size by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870639
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> This was in live session
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> As with the Mac, don't worry-Lubuntu had this problem too.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> The monitor is 2880x1800. So it was really small.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Doesn't apply. Ubuntu Studio doesn't use LXQt.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I resized it and although the start button, and most of the icons changed, some of the applets didn't change size, and the text didn't change size either
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> If you want me too, I'll reinstall it and show you
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And I meant, XFCE has the same issue as LXQT had
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> You have to use a new bug then against xfce4-panel. You can't use it for a package that's not installed.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I thought i-
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> wait
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> wth
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> my bad-one second
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> i must've typed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> i must've typed wrong issue (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> I removed that bug number from your report (super admin powers are super).
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ah here it is
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Thanks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-panel/+bug/1870927
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870927 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "Resizing panel doesn't fully take effect" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Put this
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> That's the correct one
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Probably since cookies stored the number and I hit it by accident.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> That's the one you want. Thanks for telling me
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Actually, the icons DO resize, it's just they do it in steps since the panel doesn't use .svg icons.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> You have to go MUCH bigger or MUCH smaller to get the resize.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> So, sorry, it's not a bug. It's a limitation of xfce.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> That method is actually beneficial overall in regards to performance vs quality
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oh, lol
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> The increments could potentially be increased/improved, but the method itself is sound :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Good to know-I feel just as embarrased as you probably feel, and I'm prob just as mad as you. Thanks again (re @Eickmeyer: So, sorry, it's not a bug. It's a limitation of xfce.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> I'm not mad.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @ItzSwirlz I'm actually glad you're reporting against packages and not the flavor as a whole, which is what a lot of people do/did in the past. I had to triage literally hundreds of bugs from the 11+ years prior to my joining/leading Ubuntu Studio that were filed against the flavor directly and just left to sit.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oh ok.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I just saw the exclamation marks and capitals, and since I filed it under another DE package, I thought that'd be annoying
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> No exclamation marks. Capitals were for emphasis. :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> I tend to appear angry when it's really just passion. :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Haha
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> 👍 (re @Eickmeyer: I tend to appear angry when it's really just passion. :))
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Well anyways I will be testing MATe later
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Dreamingwolf> Thank you (re @philipz: welcome @Dreamingwolf @hey_aris)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01> HI,  kubuntu  20.04    XRDP   ulimit: max locked memory    unlimited   NO WORK.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01> NO  XRDP  is work
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01> Ubuntu  20.04   work  all
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu MATe time
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu MATE time (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Was there a new tool in Ubuntu MATE for color schemes?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> yes-here https://twitter.com/franksmcb1/status/1246304744349425666
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> where is this in welcome?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arnoldxxi> how  to change login
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arnoldxxi> page theme
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arnoldxxi> suggest me telegram page for ubuntu noobs
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> Does anyone know why upgrade Testcase documentation recommends update-manager which requires a fairly "hefty" package install as opposed to using do-release-upgrade -d ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> update-manager looks for any new updates/upgrades (re @DarinMiller: Does anyone know why upgrade Testcase documentation recommends update-manager which requires a fairly "hefty" package install as opposed to using do-release-upgrade -d ?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> it tests internet and apt
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It should also when 20.04 comes out show there's a new release available
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> do-release-upgrade -d upgrades you to the development branch (20.04)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> The Product (Upgrade) for the daily release specifies: "Run update-manager -d -c" from a terminal" which is the dev. branch yes.  So, essentially the goal of the exercise is to test update-manager as well as the upgrade process?
<ItzSwirlz> Test message here
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Perfect
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> What clients do you guys like to use for IRC?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> Telegram (re @ItzSwirlz: What clients do you guys like to use for IRC?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> sorry-I meant for Freenode.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> sorry-I meant for Freenode IRC. (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> When I was using IRC, Polari was my go-to (re @ItzSwirlz: What clients do you guys like to use for IRC?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Thanks
<jpeisach> This is definitely nice
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @ItzSwirlz Which client was that? Polari?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> It is definitely nice, but doesn't have any persistence unless you use ZNC.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> hexchat (re @ItzSwirlz: What clients do you guys like to use for IRC?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> 😂 (re @DarinMiller: Telegram)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/fvfs7z/ubuntu_2004_is_good_but/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/fvfs7z/ubuntu_2004_is_good_but/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Anything to look out for in Xubuntu?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> The Upgrades test for i386 are no longer possible and thus should be removed from the test list, yes ? (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> But some people upgrade from i386 to amd64 so
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Until 18.04 support is over, it's probably going to stay there.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> I use Matrix and Quassel.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> too lazy to mess with riot, i started it but I didn't really end up using it much. felt like another applidogion to worry about (re @Eickmeyer: I use Matrix and Quassel.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I don't need irc, nor does ubuntu cinnamon probably need one.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> The reason Studio has it is because 1) 3rd oldest flavor, and 2) one of my devs refuses to go to anything else.
<RikMills> I sometime use matrix
<RikMills-M> ^ indeed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> We still see a significant number of people on the Lubuntu IRC channels.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> If you want to become a flavour, you'll need to get on it (re @ItzSwirlz: I don't need irc, nor does ubuntu cinnamon probably need one.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> I use quassel with a separate core that is always running.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yeah. It seems everyone uses IRC (re @RikMills: If you want to become a flavour, you'll need to get on it)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> We have the RIOT thing, but i'm not sure if it will help but I'll see
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I'll start it up and see
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> yeah everyone ended up leaving, haha
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> nothing much happened but its fine
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> right now: its #ubuntucinnamon:matrix.org
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> You can easily start the #ubuntu-cinnamon IRC room and bridge it to the Matrix room. It's really simple. (re @ItzSwirlz: right now: its #ubuntucinnamon:matrix.org)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> How exactly? There a tutorial on Ubuntu wiki?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> No. It's Matrix. You'd probably want to use Riot to do it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> It's something matrix.org has built-in.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Unless you mean to start the IRC room. You could ask someone in #ubuntu-irc to give you a hand on that.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Well if we could connect it to the free KDE
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I’ll see
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Any communities I can create will always have the :matrix.org unless I upgrade
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Duke> I just ran the first use case test.  I got a passing result.  However, when I click the "submit" link for passing, nothing happens.  Is there something else that I should do to register my results?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It should work. Is JavaScript enabled in your browser? Enable all scripts and cookies (re @Duke: I just ran the first use case test.  I got a passing result.  However, when I click the "submit" link for passing, nothing happens.  Is there something else that I should do to register my results?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Duke> I'll check.  I got the same results with Firefox and Chrome; however, I'm thinking that JavaScript is not enabled, at least in Firefox.  Thanks Josh. (re @ItzSwirlz: It should work. Is JavaScript enabled in your browser? Enable all scripts and cookies)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> No problem.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Has anyone here with an AMD chipset and SATA mode set to RAID had trouble seeing drives? We may have an issue with the AMD driver. Note we are not talking about RAIDed drives, just seeing a single drive when the BIOS is set to RAID on an X370 Taichi board.
<autcrock> Hi there.  Booting off a USB stick loaded with the US 20.04 ISO on a XPS 15 9550 (i7-6700HQ CPUi7-6700HQ, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M and Intel HD530 Graphics)
<autcrock> The initial boot menu appears, but selecting any including safe graphics options, the scrreen goes blank and nothing further appears.
<autcrock> I installed KUbuntu 18.04 on the machine by the same means, with no problems.
<autcrock> US 19.10 has the same blank screen issue.  Any ideas? (I'm ten hours ahead of GMT here.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> if you add nomodeset to the grub boot, does your system boot?  I have a hybrid 960m laptop that boots great with current ISO but older ISO's required nomodeset.
<autcrock> The safe boot option has nomodeset by default.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> oh, hmmm.... try removing the maybe-ubiquity option as that also has caused issues....
<autcrock> I'll give that a go.  I'll be offline for a while due to other commitments - thanks.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> same here.. be back in a couple hours...
